# tea party 27 july '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

Are these weeks of summer zooming along or is it just me? It wont be too long before the children are back to school.

My granddaughter Alexis is turning sixteen in a couple of weeks. A surprise party is being planned as we speak  in fact Heidi is at office max having the invites printed right now. An 8-1/2x11 sheet of paper covered with pictures of lexi at different stages of the past sixteen years plus the necessary information. Heidi and I worked on them  think they will really look great.

Lexi starts a job this weekend  helping with a caterer  she has Volkswagen beetle on her mind.

Our basset hound Shiloh has been limping the last several days  needs to be carried outside to do his business and then carried back in. He is to see the vet this afternoon. She is getting up there in years (along with the rest of us  lol) and I truly hope it is nothing big. She is Alexs dog. Alex tends to be a bit overdramatic so there will be LOUD lamentations if anything happens to Shiloh.

My dog yard hovers right at 100 degrees although the temp is to be in the eighties for the next seven days  the yard is in full sun as is the thermometer. Hickory along with the cats has discovered the joys of air conditioned rooms so they dont spend much time outdoors.

Ive been craving something sweet and in my email today this recipe from Pillsbury showed up. It sounds easy enough to do and would satisfy most any sweet tooth I am thinking. I know the picture wont show so the URL at the end  if you care to see the finished product  you can get to the website. I might add I really like this website  some very good recipes come through here. Now I am not a big fan of boughten cookie dough  but there are times it does come in handy. Heidi loves it  brags how she has been able to make all her cookies the same perfectly round shape. lol

Orange Cream Dessert Squares:

A sugar cookie crust with a hint of orange is the base for a creamy cheesecake filling. 
1 roll (16.5 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated sugar cookies 
2 tablespoons grated orange peel (from 2 large oranges) 
2 packages (8 oz each) cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/2 cup SMUCKER'S® Sweet Orange Marmalade 
1 teaspoon orange-flavored liqueur or 1/4 teaspoon orange extract 
2 LAND O LAKES® Eggs 
3 tablespoons whipping (heavy) cream 
2 drops orange food color (or 2 drops yellow and 1 drop red food color) 
1 1/2 teaspoons LAND O LAKES® Butter 
1/2 cup white vanilla baking chips

1 Heat oven to 350°F. Press cookie dough evenly on bottom and 1 inch up sides of ungreased 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish. (If dough is sticky, use floured fingers.) Sprinkle evenly with orange peel.

2 In medium bowl, beat cream cheese, sugar, marmalade and liqueur with electric mixer on medium-high speed about 1 minute or until well blended. Add eggs; beat about 2 minutes or until well blended and mixture is creamy. Spread evenly in crust. 
3 Bake 29 to 36 minutes or until crust is golden brown and center is set. Cool 1 hour.

4 In small microwavable bowl, microwave whipping cream and food color uncovered on High about 30 seconds or just until boiling. Add butter and baking chips; stir until chips are melted. Spread mixture evenly over bars. Refrigerate about 1 1/2 hours or until chilled and firm.

5 To serve, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows, using thin, sharp knife and wiping blade occasionally. Cover and refrigerate any remaining dessert squares. 
:
1 Serving (1 Serving) - Calories 210 - Calories from Fat 110 - Total Fat 13g - Dietary Fiber 0g

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/orange-cream-dessert-squares/1d434f91-2501-4ad8-81c3-37e8b3da1779/?nicam2=Newsletter_PBdaily_07_26_2012

I might add here that the little boys like orange crème yogurt  I always make sure I buy a good bit of it when I buy yogurt  they love coming over and raiding grandpas fridge.

Since I am a believer in eating desert first I left the entre for last.

Pork with rhubarb chutney
For chutney sauce:
1 tsp soy or vegetable oil
1 walla walla sweet onion cut in half and thinly sliced
1 to 2 inch piece of ginger root  peeled and finely chopped
1 dried Italian or any finger-size hot chili pepper
2 to 3 stalks rhubard (about 2 cups) cut into 1 inch pieces
1/3 cup orange juice
2 tbsp golden or any raisins
2 to 4 tbsp fructose of other sugar

Heat oil over medium high heat in a quart saucepan. Sizzle the onion, ginger and dried pepper until all is golden. Discard pepper. Add rhubarb, orange juice, raisins and half the fructose and stir well. Cover pan, reduce heat to medium low and simmer until rhubarb is soft (about 15 to 20 minutes). Add more fructose or sugar to taste. Serve hot. Makes two cups.

For the port:
4 lean boneless pork loin steaks (about 1-1/2 pounds) 
1 tsp olive oil
1 tsp coarse sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper

Wash pork, pat dry and rub with oil. Lightly sprinkle salt and pepper on both sides of meat. Grill over medium hot coals for 3 to 6 minutes on each side. Serve hot with a generous dollop of warm chutney sauce.

To panfry pork, heat oil in a frying pan over medium high heat. Cook and serve as above.

Serves four.

I love chutney  it goes well with a lot of things. I have been known to put in on potato cakes. Yum!

Scattered showers are called for  think they are going to scatter right past us. Oh well  we should be used to it by now. The one good thing is the temps are to be in the eighties for the next seven days  if the humidity is decent they will be pleasant enough to spend some times outdoors. I love knitting outdoors. There is something decadent about it.

So  welcome to the 27 july 12 tea party  come often  stay late  Im looking forward to seeing everyone. Ps  we also serve coffee.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe it is Friday again and time for another tea/coffee party. I enjoy both. Coffee is definitely a morning thing with us. When it is gone I go for my tea in the afternoon. I like your recipes Sam but am trying to leave sweets off the grocery list. It helps being 25 miles from the nearest grocery store and not a "palace from hell" to quote Dave but a small local grocery store.
We are having grilled pork chops tonight with a tosses salad and probably steamed baby potatoes and homecanned applesauce for dessert.
Hope everyone has a great week free from pain. I know that is not possible. As I speak/write I have a back ache. Arthur is acting up again.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just spent awhile catching up on all the posts from last week and I've been waiting anxiously for this weeks tea party (usually I don't make it on till first of the week or so. I feel like this group is such a support it's wonderful! I think when any one of us has a problem this is the place for encouragement. Right now we are enduring the heat and humidity like so many others, am grateful for the rain though. I love reading the posts from New Zealand, Spring just beginning! my favorite time of the year! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait--it can't be Friday afternoon here already? Gee, I guess it is...I could go for an iced coffee, I think. Our humidity is up and we did get some rain earlier in the week, but none for the last day or so. The sky has a few clouds but nothing that looks very promising.

I've been working on a dress--I think maybe I've *finally* found something to use this sport weight variegated cotton for! I've had it for years, the label is long gone, and I've started projects with it at least twice before only to frog it, so we'll see if this makes it into any other form besides "frogged again." Heh.

On Tuesday, DD will be home from the grandparents...I can hardly wait to see her! I've been hearing a little here and there about her adventures, but we'll need a real catching up, for sure. Other than that, not much else has been going on--it's too hot/humid/windy/something, it seems, to do much else.

I hope everyone has had the best possible week!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi sorry I have not been on here in a while mom has had a lot going on. She had surgery on her right shoulder last Thursday torn rotator (sp) cuff & 2 bone spurs. Surgery went well arm is in a sling for 2 weeks & she can't lift anything with that arm for 6 weeks. She goes back next Friday 08-03-12 to get the stitches out. I am working on a feather & fan afghan in green yarns that are left overs & in panels. I am also going to frog several afghans that are part done in crochet & reusing the yarns for other projects. I am taking the yarns from the pinks & blues ripple afgahn & using them in a feather & fan panels afghan.
Lisa


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nittergma - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped for a cuppa. come often - we love having lots of people around the table.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone! I just spent awhile catching up on all the posts from last week and I've been waiting anxiously for this weeks tea party (usually I don't make it on till first of the week or so. I feel like this group is such a support it's wonderful! I think when any one of us has a problem this is the place for encouragement. Right now we are enduring the heat and humidity like so many others, am grateful for the rain though. I love reading the posts from New Zealand, Spring just beginning! my favorite time of the year! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we will definitey need a picture of you in your new dress sorlenna. that is going to take some knitting.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wait--it can't be Friday afternoon here already? Gee, I guess it is...I could go for an iced coffee, I think. Our humidity is up and we did get some rain earlier in the week, but none for the last day or so. The sky has a few clouds but nothing that looks very promising.
> 
> I've been working on a dress--I think maybe I've *finally* found something to use this sport weight variegated cotton for! I've had it for years, the label is long gone, and I've started projects with it at least twice before only to frog it, so we'll see if this makes it into any other form besides "frogged again." Heh.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome back lisa - sorry to hear your mother is laid up - at least she has you to help.

i love the feather and fan pattern - maybe you can share a picture when you are finished.

come as often as you can - there is always plenty of tea and room at the table.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi sorry I have not been on here in a while mom has had a lot going on. She had surgery on her right shoulder last Thursday torn rotator (sp) cuff & 2 bone spurs. Surgery went well arm is in a sling for 2 weeks & she can't lift anything with that arm for 6 weeks. She goes back next Friday 08-03-12 to get the stitches out. I am working on a feather & fan afghan in green yarns that are left overs & in panels. I am also going to frog several afghans that are part done in crochet & reusing the yarns for other projects. I am taking the yarns from the pinks & blues ripple afgahn & using them in a feather & fan panels afghan.
> Lisa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> we will definitey need a picture of you in your new dress sorlenna. that is going to take some knitting.
> 
> sam


It may take a while! But it's a summer dress--rather like a long tank top, really--I found the pattern in an old Vogue magazine when I was sorting through my books. So far I like the way the color patches are coming out. The yarn goes from light blue to dark.

Someone said next Friday is the 3rd? Already? This summer is going by WAY too fast.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all! Just got back from having supper with the parents. Mom had bought some breaded fish (sole in bread crumbs) and it was all good. I took over the spaghetti squash and we had it with butter and salt. It was nice and light, which is a good thing to have when it is too hot to each much.
Nittergma, welcome! I think that the folks all downunder in Oz land and New Zealand are in the middle of their winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day in Auckland- but showere are forecast tomorrow- and pouring rain on Monday. Very good day to get out in the garden! Happy Afternoon/Evening to All! must get busy!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Today is definitely iced coffee for me! We had a mexican lunch and not hungry for dinner, I'll probably have leftovers later on. I'd love a nice, cool fruity dessert about now.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone commented about moving their potted plant around to get sun and I thought it must be spring, sounds like a mild winter then. Our plants are just beginning to recover from this drought. I feel bad for those who have large fields in the driest part of the country!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, Sam. Happy Friday. I love the idea of the surprise Sweet 16 for Alexis. I hope you're all able to keep the secret. Will the party be at home, or somewhere else so it can be decorated and set up without "kidnapping" Lexi?

I'm sorry Shiloh's not feeling well. I hope it's just a result of the heat and the coming cooler weather will have a positive effect. I've never had a Bassett but have known a few and always found them wonderful loving dogs.

Now, as to the menu, how *could* you post the rhubarb chutney just after I finished cooking up the last of the rhubarb a friend had given me? Ah, well. I'm saving the recipe to Evernote and will see if I can wheedle some more rhubarb out of her. :lol:

Looks like it'll be a quiet weekend around here. I'll be cat-sitting for some friends who've gone camping at Mt. Rainier, but that's about the extent of social life here. I'm about to bind off my Boneyard Shawl and then have to decide which new project to put on the needles. The candidates are a cabled baby blanket for my great-nephew who's due to arrive in September, or one of the neck warmers I want to make for my DD and her two roommates for Christmas. Decisions, decisions. I hope all the tea party folks are well this week and the weather isn't too mean. Thanks for starting us off again, Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Someone commented about moving their potted plant around to get sun and I thought it must be spring, sounds like a mild winter then. Our plants are just beginning to recover from this drought. I feel bad for those who have large fields in the driest part of the country!


haha, yes the winters down there are very warm compared to ours, especially mine up here in Northwestern Ontario, Canada. But I would certainly miss the winters we have if we did not get them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I would miss ours in MN, maybe not quite as cold as Canada but cold enough. It is such a cozy time of the year and I get to wear all my knitted sweaters. I also think the pace slows down. I also love to cross country ski and sometimes winter hiking. I usually try to get out and get the walks and driveway shoveled before DH starts the snowblower.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the party will be at home katynora - but lexi will be out with some girlfriends and won't see it until they get here.

shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.

maybe we could have a picture of the shawl. hint hint

sam



KatyNora said:


> Hi, Sam. Happy Friday. I love the idea of the surprise Sweet 16 for Alexis. I hope you're all able to keep the secret. Will the party be at home, or somewhere else so it can be decorated and set up without "kidnapping" Lexi?
> 
> I'm sorry Shiloh's not feeling well. I hope it's just a result of the heat and the coming cooler weather will have a positive effect. I've never had a Bassett but have known a few and always found them wonderful loving dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.
> 
> sam


I'm so sad to hear this...will hope there is something the vet can do and crossing my fingers also!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.
> ...


I will be crossing my fingers and praying for Shiloh. I feel so bad for all of you attached to Shiloh.
I sure hope the vet can do something.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello from Florida. Have been reading all the posts and thought I would join.

Sorry indeed to hear about Shiloh. It is so sad when a much loved four legged friend is sick. We do not have animals at the moment because my husband's beloved Chrissy died at age13. He said never again it was too painful.

Working on putting together sixth bear. They are charming when complete but to me a complete pain in the b..t to put together. Have orders for four more and when they are done, so am I.

Sunny St Augustine was 100 degrees today. My MGB and I stayed home, it is not air conditioned...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, everyone! The thunder is rolling again and the sky is getting darker than it ought to be at this time of evening. Little wisps of breezes are rippling the leaves on the tall maple in my side yard, but no raindrops yet. Yards and gardens are greening up again.

Hope to stop in often this weekend and visit with you all. Have a great evening. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party pheonas - we keep the air conditioning running throught the hot weather so come and visit us often - we love having new people join us.

sam



pheonas said:


> Hello from Florida. Have been reading all the posts and thought I would join.
> 
> Sorry indeed to hear about Shiloh. It is so sad when a much loved four legged friend is sick. We do not have animals at the moment because my husband's beloved Chrissy died at age13. He said never again it was too painful.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we had dark skies and wind also ohio joy - but only enough rain to barely make the driveway wet. i was hoping for another soaking rain. not to be i guess. counties east of us were under a severe thunderstorm warning so guess they will get all the rain. if i remember my ohio geography right the counties were north of the turnpike following the lake shore.

if the humidity would lower it would be really pleasant outside - mideighties is not bad with low humidity.

sam



jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone! The thunder is rolling again and the sky is getting darker than it ought to be at this time of evening. Little wisps of breezes are rippling the leaves on the tall maple in my side yard, but no raindrops yet. Yards and gardens are greening up again.
> 
> Hope to stop in often this weekend and visit with you all. Have a great evening. Ohio Joy


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know for sure what the temp is outside, but, I just let Evie out for her constitutional and the hot air hit me right in the face, so it was back in the a/c for me! I can't breath in this hot air. But, Texas is known for their hot summers, so if you are going to live here, either get a really good big a/c unit or prepare to live in another place not quite so hot. I feel for you guys up north because this heat is really something new to ya'll. I loved the summer in MN when I lived there.
Well, I have been trying all week to get my bear to get up and pull it's self together, but she is as lazy as I am. I have all the parts and they are all stuffed and sewn together, but, I just have not been able to sit still long enough to put all of it together.
Doctor's appointments kept me busy this week with still no definite answers coming my way. I am thinking they don't know much more than I do and am thinking I will forego anymore tests. 
Look! I made it to the 2nd page this week. I am so proud of myself. Usually by the time I come to the tea party it is already into the 9th or 10th page.
Thank you Sam for hosting again. Sorry about Shiloh. My little "daughter" is 14 now and down in her hips and back. She also has to be helped up and down steps. She gives me so much joy and pleasure I don't mind a bit helping her. It is so sad to think of losing her, and I know your heart and the others hearts will be breaking. But, perhaps the vet can do something for her. We won't say goodbye to her just yet. Miracles happen every second.
Those orange bars sound wonderful. I can't make them until we have a get together at church though because I live alone and I would eat the whole thing! I love eating my dessert first also. Life is too short and too uncertain not to have dessert first. 
Speaking of dessert, have any of you used the Philadelphia Cream Cheese Indulgence in Dark Chocolate? They also have milk and white chocolate, but, that dark chocolate is to just simply die for. When I get hungry for sweet, I just get a spoonfull of that and eat it. It is wonderful. Silky smooth, cold, and so creamy. YUM.
Well, I will have a cuppa Sam if you please and then I will run. Want to see what else is happening around the globe.
Ya'll have a wonderful weekend and a great week. 
See you on the forum!
Donnie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I baked one of my favorite muffin recipes for the tea party.
It is one that appeared in magazines in an ad for Imperial Margarine quite awhile ago. It is called banana bran.
I made sure the bananas were very ripe. I also put in walnuts and at the last folded in about a cup or so of fresh raspberries. They are very light in texture and don't need to be buttered as they are rich enough. Oh yes, they call for 1/2 cup of brown sugar but I put in 1/4c and 2 little packets of Equal and they are quite sweet enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello All:

Sam, sorry to hear about Shiloh...that doesn't sound good, but vets can do soch great things now days.

Sweet Sixteen===sounds like a wonderful party to mark the occasion....I once had a VW Beetle (1970) and understand the draw for a young person---personally, I'd never own one again.

I made the Chinese coleslaw tonight to sit overnight before taking up to Madison for our GD's baptism tomorrow. I used some Agave nectar instead of the sugar/splenda and added some flax seeds instead of sunflower seeds. I'm going to mix it again in the morning and then add sliced almonds on top for a pretty presentation and flavor booster. I also made the LeSeur pea relish and added some regular corn and kidney beans, plus diced cucuber to the ingredients. I was trying to clean out the vegetable bin. It is delicious and I had it for dinner tonight along with a boiled egg and cheddar cheese slice. I think I'll take that along with me tomorow too since the recipe makes so much. Thanks to all for sharing these great recipes...I can't wait to try the orange marmalade cake and rhubarb chutney.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> the party will be at home katynora - but lexi will be out with some girlfriends and won't see it until they get here.
> 
> shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


If I ever make time to figure out how to link my phone/camera to the new computer, I'll post pictures. Of course, I've only had the "new" computer for 7 or 8 months. :roll:

I am truly sorry about Shiloh's condition. It is always so hard when our pets are ill. I'm sending positive thoughts and hope the vet can find a solution.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sam,
So very sorry to hear that you also have worries while you're planning the birthday party. Sure hope that Shiloh's health improves soon. 

Coho salmon on the menu for us tonight, will be ready to serve in about 15 min.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all! I'm watching the opening ceremonies for the Olympics..... and thought I would check in and say, Hello.

Sam, sorry to hear about Shiloh. It hurts when our pets are not feeling well.... hope everything goes well at the vet.

Thanks for the recipes Sam. They all sound great... thanks again for hosting another tea party.

Flockie


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, hi everybody

I am just zooming by to show my face and then I'll retreat from the computer again. That's just in case my heavy computer use is causing these bang bang bang headaches. I don't know what to do with myself if I don't get to check in really often. I really don't see many people but reading the tea party has made me feel I'm not alone. That's a good thing. 

We had a gully washer and toad strangler a while ago, with good sound effects and a light show. It came down so hard I'm afraid it all ran off, but it did back the temperature off right before it hit 100. My air conditioner says thank you for the break.

I read some interesting news today. I've already been hearing that the drought west of here is going to cause our grocery prices to rise in future. When did grocery prices ever drop? Anyway, chicken is supposed to be more expensive, and that's what we eat the most of because it's cheap. Beef is supposed to come down some because of premature slaughter of animals so as not to feed them. We are going to clean out our freezer and see what we can put in there in advance. Actually at our local grocery chain, 80/20 ground beef is only $2.00 a pound, which is down, and whole chickens are 69 cents a pound. I can process both those things into semi-prepared freezer packages. 

The other news I read is that North Carolina is doing very well, really, because we had a cool summer at the beginning and not a drought. Our corn is in good shape. I'm not a city girl and I'm not a country girl, but if I had a choice I know which way I'd go. There are still enough farmers around here that I can see how crops are coming along even without the newspaper. Our other big money maker, tobacco, doesn't feed anybody. 

Everybody have a dandy tea party. I'll be back eventually.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Morning/afternoon/evening or whatever it might be to you all. Late morning here. Waiting for my youngest daughter to turn up for a quick lunch and then going to the football together. She is going to be away most of the next month, we will then be away and by the time we return she and her husband will have headed off overseas and not be returning until January so unless she can join us for the first weekend we are away we may not see her again until next year! I have finsihed one of Gypseycreams lkittle rabbits for her so she can take it with her if she wants (instead of her large stuffed toy rabbit and her pet. The pet is going to come to come stay with grandma and grandpa for 4 months. It will almost as difficult to Pepper proof the place as child proof it I think. But at least we can shut her away in a bathroom if we need to and leave her for a couple of days unlike a child. first time she stayed with us she chewed the cord of our cordless phone recharger. Fortunately it was one of two so we just rotate the phones, but electrical cords are a favorite of hers.
Got up, went to the loo came back and saw some white wool lying on the floor under my chair. Picked it up and discovered it was the tail for the rabbit! I had forgotten to put it on last night. Didn't even register that it was tailless. So now to go and put it on. The funny thing is I kept thinking that a small bit was stuffed and couldn't work out what- and now I know.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say a "good evening" to one and all before I readall the posts and then see it is already on page 59 or something! I have read Sam's post and am so sorry about the problem your aging dog is having. It's not fun growing old, even for animals. The recipes look very inviting, but right now, with the nasty Texas heat, I don't think I want to turn on an oven. I love chutney (usually buy Mango Chutney) for a lovely chicken I plan on making this coming week. I've not seen a recipe before the one Sam gave us for making our own chutney. Sounds mighty good, Sam, and hopefully it will be cheaper to make than the one I buy. I can tell that this is going to be another fun tea party. I'm looking forward to reading all the posts over the weekend. Have a good weekend all you wild party goers on TP!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening/day Sam and everyone. Just enjoying the opening ceremonies of the Olympics, gotta love Daniel Craig as James Bond, I know I know, Sean Connery/Roger Moore are my first faves, but I can't say that Dalton or Pierce Brosnan didn't do a good job, but you have to admit, Daniel Craig does have flair and style as 007 (or anything else  )
Oh well, now to get caught back up. Hope everyone is doing well or getting well. Be back in a bit.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening/day Sam and everyone. Just enjoying the opening ceremonies of the Olympics, gotta love Daniel Craig as James Bond, I know I know, Sean Connery/Roger Moore are my first faves, but I can't say that Dalton or Pierce Brosnan didn't do a good job, but you have to admit, Daniel Craig does have flair and style as 007 (or anything else  )
> Oh well, now to get caught back up. Hope everyone is doing well or getting well. Be back in a bit.


I know he's not a favorite of critics, but I do like Roger Moore's demeanor. I'd say insoucience except I don't know how to spell it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, Tim and I took shelter in the basement yesterday afternoon when the warning sirens sounded but today we've had only good soaking rains. Yes, I-90 does run pretty much right along the shore of the Lake. We are located just about 45 miles south of the Lake shore down ST RT 45--just a tad below the ''official'' snow belt.

Thunder is rolling loudly again. The highway out front is wet but never even heard the last showers. Must have been really gentle ones. Rest well everyone. More later. Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for Shiloh and for you Sam. Most of our 4-legged children are aging also. This heat has been especially hard on them too.

Took a break from knitting to work up some items on my embroidery machine for a craft show I committed to participating in next Saturday. Not too enthusiastic about it yet but will pump myself up before then...I hope.

When my doc changed some of my meds this past week or so ago my pharmacist of 20+ years was a little concerned that he had put me on a particular anxiety med that doesn't do well with another med I have to take. She warned me that it could increase my chance of having seizures. Well no seizures but hallucinations the past couple of days. It has been rather frightening. I normally talk in my sleep at times but my husband noticed that the past week or so that I've been really at it and then the past 2-3 days I've had honest to goodness hallucinations. AND I've been down right mean/ugly to my family. No more of that for me! Didn't take it today and already feel better. Of course his (doc) office was closed today so I'll give him a call Monday. Hopefully I'll get a decent nights rest tonight. 

Sure hope everyone else at the TP is doing well. Prayers going out to all suffering be it illness or emotions/lonliness. May you be given rest upon laying down your head and joy as you awake wherever you may be. Peace to each and everyone of you. I'll be back with you sometime tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love Rhubarb, am going to try this as soon as the rhubarb in my Aunts backyard comes back in. 

Lisa, glad your mom is healing, hope things get back to normal for you as she gets better. 

Sorlenna, can't wait to see the dress, that should be awesome.

Sam, I hope the vet is able to do something for Shiloh, positive thoughts to you all. 

Just watching the procession of athletes, so neat to see all the different athletes from different nations. 

Well, back to getting caught up.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mid afternoon here - perfect time for a cuppa! 

It's about 13 C (55 F) but will cool down VERY quickly around 4pm when the sun starts to disappear but my miniature tete a tete daffodils are in flower - oh joy!

It's nice to sit down - we have friends coming for dinner and most of it is cooked already - just need to reheat when they arrive: Murphy's Mousaka, veges and Lemon Crunchie Pie.

Our poor furbaby will have to play by himself in the backyard while they are here. They have an 8 month old and a 2 1/2 year old. Our pooch is a lab/border collie cross but his personality is pure border collie, so he rounds up the toddler and circles him so that the poor child can't move anywhere! He also tries it with our son, but he is 14.

I do hope Shiloh is going to be OK.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Great sounding recipes, Sam. 
Love orange desserts!
So Sorry to hear about Shiloh. I hope everything turns out alright . Hang in there. My prayers are with you.

I too, am watching the Olympics opening ceremony,
Uganda is marching in -- it's about time for the US. 
Gotta go  Can't miss that  dandylion,sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome Hilary4, glad to see you join us!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I made the Peachy Keen Bars from last week's Tea Party. The only thing different that I did was to cut up fresh peaches in place of the canned peaches. They are wonderful! Try it! Stella


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep dashing back and forth from the computer to the t.v. as I love watching the parade of nations at the Olympic stadium. It's really neat to see the different outfits and the many smiling faces. Saw Prince William and his lovely wife, Kate, in the audience. No, Sam, you are not the only one who thinks this summer has been passing too fast. I can't believe that it will be August in a couple of days. If only we could make time stand still once in awhile. Dashed out to the living room and now back from the Olympics. Just saw her Majesty, the Duke of Edinburgh as well as Prince Harry. The US as well as Great Britain were the last ones to be in the parade and oh my, what joyful expressions on the faces. It must be so thrilling to be in the parade representing ones country. So neat seeing all the Olympians taking photos of each other and their surroundings with their cameras. Sorry, I didn't mean to get so involved!!! The excitement is contagious. Sam, would you mind if I had a glass of ICED tea instead of a cuppa hot??? I'll be glad to bring the ice to cool it.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg, Please make sure you talk with your doctor on Monday and tell him what the pharmacist told you. All too often, doctors forget some side effects of meds when ordering a different rx for a patient. Your pharmacist has good knowledge of this. Glad you have decided not to take anymore of it until after you speak with your doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I too am having Iced Tea, too hot for my usual coffee. 
Mexico just entered and now we are at commercial break. 

Settleg, so glad you stopped taking that med, not good when you have reactions like that. 

Oh, back to Olympics, check in in a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

New Zealand just entered Myfanwy. 
I missed Australia, sorry to have missed that one.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! All day long I've known it was Friday and was sitting at my computer at the time this TP was started. Did I check in? No I totally forgot! Getting things ready for my GD's wedding tomorrow. So Here I am it's 8:40 pm and there are 3 pages to read! Sam the recipes sound delicious! Hope you get some of the rain. We were cool today but it was nice for cutting wood. I've got some pages to read so I'll check in later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New Zealand just entered Myfanwy.
> I missed Australia, sorry to have missed that one.


I missed the live broadcast! Will have to watch later this evening.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Drove to Longview, TX to take my DM to the doctor. My DS is out of town. I'm sure that she is still adjusting to the new place, but she seemed more feeble than usual. She couldn't wake up! The Dr. did give her a B12 shot to see if that helped with her energy. She couldn't even take 3 steps to get to the wheelchair. I guess she perked up about the time I left! She will be 89 next Tuesday.

Sam, my heart goes out for Alex. I know when my DD's dog dies, she will have to be medicated and put to bed! It is painful when you ose a pet, but the joy that you experience with them is priceless!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone one the TP. Sorry Sam about Shiloh. I know the Vet will give the poor dog something to make it feel better like ours did our dogs for their back problems.
I'm glad the Settleg stopped the meds so no more hallucinations that had to be scary.
Take care everyone until next time. Thank you Sam for the recipe.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for bringing the muffins joy - as you can tell we love to eat as much as we love to knit. stay and sit awhile - we have plenty of tea.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> I baked one of my favorite muffin recipes for the tea party.
> It is one that appeared in magazines in an ad for Imperial Margarine quite awhile ago. It is called banana bran.
> I made sure the bananas were very ripe. I also put in walnuts and at the last folded in about a cup or so of fresh raspberries. They are very light in texture and don't need to be buttered as they are rich enough. Oh yes, they call for 1/2 cup of brown sugar but I put in 1/4c and 2 little packets of Equal and they are quite sweet enough.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

looking forward to your return wannabear - so sorry to hear about your headaches. hope you can get on top of them. we always have fresh tea to pour sp we will be looking for you.

sam



wannabear said:


> Hi Sam, hi everybody
> 
> I am just zooming by to show my face and then I'll retreat from the computer again. That's just in case my heavy computer use is causing these bang bang bang headaches. I don't know what to do with myself if I don't get to check in really often. I really don't see many people but reading the tea party has made me feel I'm not alone. That's a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We had some rain this week so the grass is getting green in spots but we are still way down and considered in extreme drought.

I just came back from part one of a two part class reunion week-end. Was wondering if anyone has good or bad stories from their reunions. Also wondering if this is just an American thing or if other countries do this as well?

Thanks for hosting, Sam. It's always nice to stop by. You are such a gracious host. 

I'm looking forward to doing a lot of Olympic watching and knitting.
In the next two weeks.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

settleg - sending you sleepy thoughts for a good nights sleep.

you would think the doctor would have caught that. i am afraid i would not be too forgiving for that.

sam



settleg said:


> Prayers for Shiloh and for you Sam. Most of our 4-legged children are aging also. This heat has been especially hard on them too.
> 
> Took a break from knitting to work up some items on my embroidery machine for a craft show I committed to participating in next Saturday. Not too enthusiastic about it yet but will pump myself up before then...I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hilary4 - welcome to the tea party - so happy you joined us. we hope you will come often and join in the conversation. maybe you could bring the recipe for lemon crunchie pie the next time you come. hint hint

sam



Hilary said:


> Mid afternoon here - perfect time for a cuppa!
> 
> It's about 13 C (55 F) but will cool down VERY quickly around 4pm when the sun starts to disappear but my miniature tete a tete daffodils are in flower - oh joy!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you can drink anything you like as long as you join us as often as you can - we love having you 81brighteyes. we love having you joining in the conversation and look forward to your next visit.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I keep dashing back and forth from the computer to the t.v. as I love watching the parade of nations at the Olympic stadium. It's really neat to see the different outfits and the many smiling faces. Saw Prince William and his lovely wife, Kate, in the audience. No, Sam, you are not the only one who thinks this summer has been passing too fast. I can't believe that it will be August in a couple of days. If only we could make time stand still once in awhile. Dashed out to the living room and now back from the Olympics. Just saw her Majesty, the Duke of Edinburgh as well as Prince Harry. The US as well as Great Britain were the last ones to be in the parade and oh my, what joyful expressions on the faces. It must be so thrilling to be in the parade representing ones country. So neat seeing all the Olympians taking photos of each other and their surroundings with their cameras. Sorry, I didn't mean to get so involved!!! The excitement is contagious. Sam, would you mind if I had a glass of ICED tea instead of a cuppa hot??? I'll be glad to bring the ice to cool it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow!!!! What a way to light a torch!! And such beautiful fireworks. Well done Great Britain, absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i enjoyed the opening ceremonies tonight although i don't think they were live here in the states.

i was wishing the torch would rise up like the smoke stacks did. 

loved the queen and 007.

see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

First time I have come to the TP but sure have enjoyed reading all the entries previously.
Sam, I enjoy your recipes and comments, I do hope Shiloh will improve soon. We loved our standard poodle, Taffy, so much I could never get another pet. But our daughters make up for us, two dogs and 8 cats between the 3 girls.
I watched part of the opening ceremonies but got tired and am on my way to bed - just had to pop in to KP before my head hits the pillow. 
Happy Olympics to all - WA has several athletes over there and we are pulling for them!
Dot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Dorsey! hope you drop by often!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, Dorsey. Good to see you here at the TP (I'm just up the road from you, in South Kitsap). I'm staying up too late too, but can't miss the torch lighting. Ironic, isn't it, that we're just watching the raising of the Olympic flag and it's already morning in London and, no doubt, some of the events are under way.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

It certainly was a fantastic opening of the Olympics.Got to bed at 2.am and still woke at normal 6.20am. Guess i'll have to knit faster today to stop me nodding off or better still keep popping into the T party. Hope you all enjoy the display.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking these months are flying by. It's almost August! You're right the kids will be going back to school soon. Surprise birthday party for Alexis sounds like fun. I hope she can save up for the vw bug. They're cute. 
I'm hoping you all will keep your fingers crossed for me - I have an appointment with cardiologist Monday. I had an abnormal exercise stress test. The doctor armed me with Nitroglycerin and bed rest till my appointment. I'm still knitting the baby blanket so I'll be quiet and knit.


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

Good morning tea party. I will sip my tea and visit. My class reunion was held last night so I got to see and catch up with lots of old friends. This afternoon there will be a class lunch then a dance tonight. We had a storm during the night and lost our electricity for a while. Luckily it was on again when I woke up this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> settleg, Please make sure you talk with your doctor on Monday and tell him what the pharmacist told you. All too often, doctors forget some side effects of meds when ordering a different rx for a patient. Your pharmacist has good knowledge of this. Glad you have decided not to take anymore of it until after you speak with your doctor.


And pharmacists spend almost as long at uni learning about drugs as doctors do to learn about everthing so pharmasists should be more aware of this type of thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well good evening or whatever it is for you. Saturday evening here.
Well we won the footy again- looked a different team to last week when we lost to a tean well under us on the table. The team we played today are sometimes called the Bays because they come tGlenelg also is known as the Bay. I passed a comment that at least we had kept them at bay when they showed slight signs of fighting back. My daughter and I then decided we had kept the Bays at bay at the Bay! 
Just had a coffee, may regret it later when I decide its time to sleep, but hadn' had one yet today I was about to say. Then remembered that Vicky and I were early for the footy so went and had a coffee first. Probably farewelled her for 5 months or so. If I wasn't going away myself I might have gone to see her in August (she is spending most of AUgust in one the large regional towns) but just won't have time to fit it in. Just might see each other the day they leave, as we will probably return that day!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, sure hope the vet is able to help Shiloh feel better the the problem get corrected soon. Best wishes to Lexi on for her birthday! 

Have a good day/afternoon/evening, everyone. will check in later. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> settleg, Please make sure you talk with your doctor on Monday and tell him what the pharmacist told you. All too often, doctors forget some side effects of meds when ordering a different rx for a patient. Your pharmacist has good knowledge of this. Glad you have decided not to take anymore of it until after you speak with your doctor.


Texting so Wb short
Settleg, totally agree with above. Pharmacists know more about the drugs thAn doctors. Many deaths from prescribed medications. So glad you quit taking. We want you at the TP for a long time

Did a long post last. Night and lost it. Miss you all.

Sam. Sorry about Shiloh. Hope she is better!!!

Concert went great!
Fabulous Italian restaurant named Alessandro's here in Ashtabula Ohio 
Excuse mistakes but texting is a pain. 
Hugs to all


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am glad that you all enjoyed our Opening Ceremony.

We had a 2 hour appointment yesterday for OH with the surgeon. They removed his stitches and have said they are very pleased with the way they are healing, he has to carry on with the weekly appointments and sees the surgeon in a month.

Sam I hope the vet is able to do something for Shiloh.

I am sending lots of healing thoughts for all those who are feeling ill at the moment.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

God Morning Sam and all tea party attendes from beautiful Orange County, Ca. Our weather has been mild so far, I keep watching the weather report for all your areas and it sounds miserably hot  . Sam the recipes sound wonderful, thanks again for hosting this party. 
Today begins our new Shakespeare season and my DH and I will be going to see Richard the 111 at The Grove Theatre in Garden Grove, Ca. It should be delightful as it is a very small outdoors venue and the actors are from Chapman University. The local newspapers have it given this performance wonderful reviews. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone from our beautiful NW pacifc region.. It's early Saturday morning and I have had a wonderful day yesterday having my granddaughter's 13th birthday. We started out with breakfast at the local bakery.Then out for a pedicure. Stop at the mall for a new outfil and Barnes and Noble bk store for a couple books.
We wanted to have a picnic but the weather didn't cooperate so to an Inda resteraunt for food and then to the Movies.
Whew - I'm tired just reading this. My daughter is going to take my grandchild and her girlfriends to Wild Waves Park today.
That is a big swim park which is a whole load of fun.
Sam thank you being the host of our tea party You are doing a great job
Our weather is a bit rainy which we have been thankful for seeing half the country is very hot. You all should come to Seattle where the cool weather is. 
Sam,thanks for the chutney receipe I think Im going to try making that next Sunday.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Drove to Longview, TX to take my DM to the doctor. My DS is out of town. I'm sure that she is still adjusting to the new place, but she seemed more feeble than usual. She couldn't wake up! The Dr. did give her a B12 shot to see if that helped with her energy. She couldn't even take 3 steps to get to the wheelchair. I guess she perked up about the time I left! She will be 89 next Tuesday.
> 
> Sam, my heart goes out for Alex. I know when my DD's dog dies, she will have to be medicated and put to bed! It is painful when you ose a pet, but the joy that you experience with them is priceless!


OMG I didn't know that you are that close to Longview. I have been there several times. My Mother's sister lived in Hallsville. My cousin lives there now. They own the junk yard. I have never thought about it since Texas is so big and Longview and Hallsville so small. Have you ever heard of Hallsville?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, recipe for the chutney will get a try and orange squares look better than ingredients sounded. so maybe. This a quick note to all our British friends, that they have a wonderful Olympic experience, loved watching the opening ceremony last night.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Good morning Sam-Finally getting into the Tea Party thing. Great fun and good caring people. Love your Rhubarb chutney recipe, but my rhubarb has already gone by...will save for next year.

Sending good thoughts for Shilo.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Hello from Florida. Have been reading all the posts and thought I would join.
> 
> Sorry indeed to hear about Shiloh. It is so sad when a much loved four legged friend is sick. We do not have animals at the moment because my husband's beloved Chrissy died at age13. He said never again it was too painful.
> 
> ...


Hello everyone Sam like always your recipe sound good I don,t join in much but always read the tea party now what made me join in what color is you MGB mine is Burg.red wwe also have a TD, and an A but they are stored In the barn till one of the boys can pick up the A poor hubby can,t drive them anymore since his stroke you just cannot drive an English car with one hand but the B 1980 is mine but that didn't come out this yr either for hubby is so depressed he didn't want me to get it out did miss it that is enough of my rambling


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Delicious recipes Sam, thanks so much for posting them so we can all try making and getting your results. 

As for the Sweet 16 it sounds perfect, what can be more important when you are turning 16 than to have an acknowledgement which is fun and festive. 

As for all the heat that I hear about on this forum, I feel for you! We are in the high desert here in Kamloops, BC, Canada however you would think we are coastal this summer. Our heat has been intermittent in the 30-39 Celcius when it does show up. 

Thanks so much for continuing the tea party Sam, it makes for such an interesting read.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for recipes!!! Happy bday to Alex and let us know how Shiloh is!,


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.


I agree. That is my experience with ours. It is the "haves" and the "have not". Nothing changed from my high school days. My DH who graduated with me feels the same way. He was considered a "have not" Needless to say we are definitely not going to our 50th.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.


One of mine was last summer...I didn't go. High school is long behind me.

Sam, any word on Shiloh this morning? I have been thinking about you all a lot.

I watched the opening ceremony like so many of you--loved the torch! That was quite exhilarating. I worked on the dress while that was on--almost to the decreases for the waist now.

Myfanwy, how is your GS doing with his"chicken pops" (that's what my kids called them when they were little)? Poor little guy.

I hope everyone's weekend is going well so far. This weekend is our "marathon challenge" with our fitness thing at work--it's got 8 more weeks--we are supposed to walk the equivalent of a marathon in 4 days. I almost made a fourth yesterday! Go, me. LOL We'll see how the rest turns out!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> John's old lady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.
> ...


Not meaning to beat the subject to death, but two funny incidents occurred to me-one reunion in the late 90's I ran into an old childhood friend-her first trip back. She asked me why I hadn't been to the brunch at so-and-sos house? I hadn't been invited-Oh, when she asked about me, she was told I was busy. For another reunion, I got the word late, but went. I asked so-and-so why I had not been informed and was told that the committee didn't know where I was. Funny-I see this former classmate every Saturday at the grocery store. Maybe I can get up a poker game with her, because she is a very bad liar. Nice to know that one is important enough to slight after 30+ years. Very glad these folks are not part of my life. That's the fun part of being a grown-up; you can choose your friends.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> John's old lady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.
> ...


I think I'll be skipping my 50th this year too. None of the names on the signup list so far were any of my close pals (i.e., the nerds) and I haven't kept up even with those I was close to then.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

hi, y'all, sorry Sam about Shiloh. Wish you well about the recovery, let us know.

our stepson got his job and starts 7 a.m. this monday and thank you all for the prayers for him. y'all are so special. 

i loved the opening of the olumpics. hope to keep up better with y'all this week's tp.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dorsey - lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa before heading to bed - we are hoping you come again real soon. we love having new people to add to the conversation - the more the merrier.

sam



Dorsey said:


> First time I have come to the TP but sure have enjoyed reading all the entries previously.
> Sam, I enjoy your recipes and comments, I do hope Shiloh will improve soon. We loved our standard poodle, Taffy, so much I could never get another pet. But our daughters make up for us, two dogs and 8 cats between the 3 girls.
> I watched part of the opening ceremonies but got tired and am on my way to bed - just had to pop in to KP before my head hits the pillow.
> Happy Olympics to all - WA has several athletes over there and we are pulling for them!
> Dot


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

journey7 - sending you lots of postive healing energy - we are here for you. it makes us all feel good when a tper (?) shares concerns with us - gives us a chance to group together to send prayers and good wishes. please join us as often as you can - we promise not to make you serve the tea - we will serve you instead. we welcome you with open arms.

sam



journey7 said:



> I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking these months are flying by. It's almost August! You're right the kids will be going back to school soon. Surprise birthday party for Alexis sounds like fun. I hope she can save up for the vw bug. They're cute.
> I'm hoping you all will keep your fingers crossed for me - I have an appointment with cardiologist Monday. I had an abnormal exercise stress test. The doctor armed me with Nitroglycerin and bed rest till my appointment. I'm still knitting the baby blanket so I'll be quiet and knit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

settleg -sorry for the problems with your meds. 3 times in the last 18 months, my parent's pharmacist has caught potential problems with a new med. In their case, he didn't give the new meds until contacting the doctors office and in all 3 cases the meds were changed. It seems there are so many new drugs that doctors can't/don't easily keep up with all the interactions and side effects and are becoming more dependent on pharmacists to catch problems.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party ohioknitter - there are several of us buckeyes here and we always can use another one. please come often and join the conversation.

sam



Ohioknitter said:


> Good morning tea party. I will sip my tea and visit. My class reunion was held last night so I got to see and catch up with lots of old friends. This afternoon there will be a class lunch then a dance tonight. We had a storm during the night and lost our electricity for a while. Luckily it was on again when I woke up this morning.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

silverowl - OH - other husband? lol can't quite figure that one out.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I am glad that you all enjoyed our Opening Ceremony.
> 
> We had a 2 hour appointment yesterday for OH with the surgeon. They removed his stitches and have said they are very pleased with the way they are healing, he has to carry on with the weekly appointments and sees the surgeon in a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

aren't outdoor venues fun patocenizo - and watching shakespeare would be even better outdoors. was at a music camp in michigan (the name escapes me right now - oh yes - interlocken) and their student concerts were in an outside venue. great fun. hope you and your husband have a great time. do stop by and have a cuppa and tell us all about it.

sam



patocenizo said:


> God Morning Sam and all tea party attendes from beautiful Orange County, Ca. Our weather has been mild so far, I keep watching the weather report for all your areas and it sounds miserably hot  . Sam the recipes sound wonderful, thanks again for hosting this party.
> Today begins our new Shakespeare season and my DH and I will be going to see Richard the 111 at The Grove Theatre in Garden Grove, Ca. It should be delightful as it is a very small outdoors venue and the actors are from Chapman University. The local newspapers have it given this performance wonderful reviews. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

1artist - welcome to the teaparty - we love having new people come in for a cuppa and some conversation. hope you find time to join us often.

sam



1artist said:


> Hi Sam and all, recipe for the chutney will get a try and orange squares look better than ingredients sounded. so maybe. This a quick note to all our British friends, that they have a wonderful Olympic experience, loved watching the opening ceremony last night.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

john's old lady - welcome to the tea party - we just put on a fresh pot so sit a spell and have a cuppa. we are looking forward to lots of visits from you.

sam



John's old lady said:


> Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jeanbess - so glad you have come to visit - and we are hoping you will find time to visit us again real soon. there is always room at the table for one more -

i am going to confess to having trouble with your abbreviations - mgb,td and a. i appologize for my slow mind. i should know what they are.

sam



jeanbess said:


> pheonas said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from Florida. Have been reading all the posts and thought I would join.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome ann -- pull up a chair and sit a spell - we love having new poeple add to the conversation - so much more interesting that way. hope you come visit real often - we never seem to run out of tea.

sam



Ann Heistad said:


> Delicious recipes Sam, thanks so much for posting them so we can all try making and getting your results.
> 
> As for the Sweet 16 it sounds perfect, what can be more important when you are turning 16 than to have an acknowledgement which is fun and festive.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dh and I went to our 50th reunions last Fall, for different schools. Since we were able to stay with my sister and BIL, we drove the 1500 miles round trip both times. Neither of us had been home since my brother passed away in 2007 and it was good to visit other family and friends.

We've had more contact with members of his class but didn't stay long after the dinner when no one but the toastmaster (who also hosts the class website and is in frequent contact with us) seem to care to have any conversation with us. When we returned for my reunion 2 weeks later, DH had met several of my classmates and gone on a driving tour with them through my BIL's antique car club before the dinner and cocktail hour that evening. As I went about chatting with folks from the various aspects of my school life with them, he had other men with whom he already was comfortable chatting. 

Some of the classmates m/f both were very friendly and glad to visit although we had not been close while in school. Others, not so friendly although we'd been close friends through all our school years. A few past friends were still as caring as back in the day and we are staying in touch with a few of them even after 50 years had lapsed. Rather an interesting turn-around.

Am looking forward to the next one if only for the chance to go home again. The catering service was not the choicest when seated toward the back of the room in either situation.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we are all starting to gather at the finish line to cheer you on sorlenna - you go girl.

thanks sorlenna and everyone else that asked about shiloh - he was walking a little this morning - heidi left a little bit ago to take her back to the vet to have her checked out again. her platlet count was way down. hopefully they see some improvement this morning. she wagged her tail when you talked to her so that is encouraging. am racking up a bill the size of the national debt - whew - i should have been a vet. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> John's old lady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah for you stepson joe - hope the new job goes well.

i don't see when you have time to rest with all the work you have been doing. when you get finished you can come clean here.

sam



Joe P said:


> hi, y'all, sorry Sam about Shiloh. Wish you well about the recovery, let us know.
> 
> our stepson got his job and starts 7 a.m. this monday and thank you all for the prayers for him. y'all are so special.
> 
> i loved the opening of the olumpics. hope to keep up better with y'all this week's tp.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam again thank you for starting our weekend off to a good start. Thank you for the recipe, might try the pork one, later next week. 
So sorry to hear about puppy hope they can do something about it.
Ah Sweet Sixteen, and surpise party, wish I was that age again.

Spent 5 hours in ER Wed. night, Nurse and husband thought I was having a heart attack. Then because of blood test thought it was an aneurysm. After testing and cat scan and exrays. It was determined it was a muscle spasm. But sure glad they ruled out other things. 
Rain everday here but Monday, humid finially down and have enjoyed last two days. It suppose to be that way for a while. 
should be outside carving,as hate to clean up shaving inside. But went to second hand store and found cashmere sweater,and am taking apart to make something with the yarn.
Pepper steak tonight with fried zucchini, with parmmesan cheese sprinkle on top. 
Did not plant Zucchini this year so bought some at the market. This way neighbor's will not ran when seeing me coming with an arm full. 
Coffee done, must get to working around here.
Hope all who are unwell,feel better soon,and all have a good weekend.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Haven't been spending much time on the computer lately but thought I'd check in and share some wedding photos. Our oldest son got married on July 7 in Bradford County, PA, on a farm that has belonged to the bride's grandparents (now to an aunt and uncle).

In the planning of the wedding, the boys were lobbying for the groom and his groomsmen (his brothers) to wear Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts. The bride said that would not do, SO... we went tropical for the rehearsal and did not tell her ahead of time. (Her parents and attendants -- her sister and a cousin -- were in on the plan.) She was surprised and quickly donned her lei. 

The wedding and reception were outdoors and there were sporadic storms but all went well. We told the bride we would have been disappointed if she managed to get married without SOME touch of drama! ;-)

The groom serves in the PA National Guard and was deployed to Iraq with the Stryker brigade, a branch of the cavalry, the summer he graduated from college (2008). He was in TX for officer/medical corp training the month before the wedding and left for his unit training in TN five days after the wedding. He is to return tomorrow night and starts his second year of medical school in about 2 weeks. As busy as this summer was for having a wedding squeezed in, next summer appears to be even more jam-packed for them than this summer so they are just glad they managed to get married and have a few days for a honeymoon!

The "extra" girl in the rehearsal photo is the girlfriend of our middle son.

The newly combined family includes her sister's husband.

Just had to share some of my joy at getting another female into this testosterone-dominant family!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think high school was the saddest hardest four years of my life and when i graduated i swore i would never go back and i haven't. i enjoyed my college days but have only been back once in over fifty years. have kept in touch with several friends from my college days - in fact one lives here in defiance. 

i thought the opening ceremonies were great. would really like to hear dave's point of view - being he wasn't too excited about the whole thing. i realize the interruptions to the daily living of poeple but i also keep thinking of the money pouring into their coffers. it isn't all bad.

sam


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

preston said:


> silverowl - OH - other husband? lol can't quite figure that one out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yarn lady - very happy that things turned out so well at the er - that had to be scary. you take it easy for a while and take care of yourself.

i have seen sweaters with great yarn at goodwill but was not sure how to start unraveling it and how it would be to knit with. maybe you could give me some pointers.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> Sam again thank you for starting our weekend off to a good start. Thank you for the recipe, might try the pork one, later next week.
> So sorry to hear about puppy hope they can do something about it.
> Ah Sweet Sixteen, and surpise party, wish I was that age again.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> the party will be at home katynora - but lexi will be out with some girlfriends and won't see it until they get here.
> 
> shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you have been busy shcooper - thanks for sharing the great pictures. hoping you can find time to visit with us more often now - there is always room for one more at the table.

sam



SHCooper said:


> Haven't been spending much time on the computer lately but thought I'd check in and share some wedding photos. Our oldest son got married on July 7 in Bradford County, PA, on a farm that has belonged to the bride's grandparents (now to an aunt and uncle).
> 
> In the planning of the wedding, the boys were lobbying for the groom and his groomsmen (his brothers) to wear Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts. The bride said that would not do, SO... we went tropical for the rehearsal and did not tell her ahead of time. (Her parents and attendants -- her sister and a cousin -- were in on the plan.) She was surprised and quickly donned her lei.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > John's old lady said:
> ...


KatyNora, I've been to only 2 of my h.s. reunions, but I noticed 2 things at the last one (the 30th). First, in terms of aging, the women in general had held up better than the men, and second, the "nerds" had turned out to be the happiest and coolest people of the bunch! Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam OH (Other-Half). I use this as we are not married however we have been together for 8 years now.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm glad you are getting a break bellestarr - and hopefully will have time to visit us a little more often - i gather you and your husband are college professors - that makes for a busy life.

i thought the last week of august was early to go back to school.

hope you and your husband take time for yourselves before the beginning of the new school year.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > the party will be at home katynora - but lexi will be out with some girlfriends and won't see it until they get here.
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> i'm glad you are getting a break bellestarr - and hopefully will have time to visit us a little more often - i gather you and your husband are college professors - that makes for a busy life.
> 
> i thought the last week of august was early to go back to school.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will ring later today- when I get back from church- I am working on the principle that no news is good news. 3 days till Fale comes home! 'sposed to be wet but it is not raining yet- I must water the pots if it does not come!



Sorlenna said:


> John's old lady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not read all the posts yet, but Sam, is there any word on Shiloh? It is so hard when the pets are growing old and frail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Other Half?



preston said:


> silverowl - OH - other husband? lol can't quite figure that one out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, just popping in for a quick cuppa - coffee that is! Still suffering with my back, but going to see my friend who's a physio (very handy friend to have! :lol: ) tonight for some ultrasound treatment. Thanks for hosting again Sam, and I hope Shilo recovers soon. Nice to hear from Lisa again, and hello to all you newbies who have joined us. Better health to all those who are 'under the weather'. Myfanwy, you're obviously missing that man of yours!
Speak lataa (as Joe would say! :lol: )
Kate


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good a.m. all fellow KPers. It is absolutely glorious out this morning. Enjoying a cuppa joe in my office (backroom) with the door wide open, the sun streaming through and a nice cool breeze.

Had lots of work done in my home this past week. The units here in Camp Hueneme (my name for my home) -have an atrium type backyard. Mine was enclosed half enclosed so I got no sun, living room was so dark I needed the lights on all the time and I saw no sky.

So this week I had the enclosure taken down. I love it now. Living room is so bright, yard is bigger than I thought. 

Then had the insides of the closets reworked. Now I have lots of work to do to put the closets back together. Looks like I just moved in. 

Last nite joined the over 55 crowd (there were 8 of us) to watch the opening ceremony. Love Sir Paul. London - you sure shine. 

Prayers to all who ail. Off to work.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ohioknitter said:


> Good morning tea party. I will sip my tea and visit. My class reunion was held last night so I got to see and catch up with lots of old friends. This afternoon there will be a class lunch then a dance tonight. We had a storm during the night and lost our electricity for a while. Luckily it was on again when I woke up this morning.


We were at a B&B last night in Ohio and lots of people were in town for a reunion there too. In fact everyone at the B&B but us were there for the reunion. Forgot how amazing Ohio skies are. Threatening yet beautiful.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > shiloh is not good. he is bleeding internally. they are trying som things to see if they will help. we are keeping our fingers crossed. thanks for asking.
> ...


Poor Shiloh! I hope the vet can ease he discomfort. Better still stop the bleeding.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> we are all starting to gather at the finish line to cheer you on sorlenna - you go girl.
> 
> thanks sorlenna and everyone else that asked about shiloh - he was walking a little this morning - heidi left a little bit ago to take her back to the vet to have her checked out again. her platlet count was way down. hopefully they see some improvement this morning. she wagged her tail when you talked to her so that is encouraging. am racking up a bill the size of the national debt - whew - i should have been a vet. lol
> 
> ...


I have about half the needed steps after I pushed myself this morning. Maybe I should go to the mall, lol. That should be good for a few thousand. So when I get to the finish, I'll be tired but pleased! It's nice to have folks cheering us on, no matter what we're doing.

Yarnlady, SO glad to hear it wasn't as serious as they first thought! Take care of yourself!

BelleStarr, I watched a video about the bees a while back (I think it's still on pbs.org), and it's quite disturbing...hate to see that trend. There are many things about the current food industry that bother me--I keep telling Bub we need to move to a place we can grow food.

My BF's kids go back to school next Wednesday, I think--it is early, but I think that means they get a longer fall and winter break. I'm not sure when/if DD will start the next semester...we haven't been very happy with the experience so far, so she may take a little time off.

I found my dish cloths that I made and misplaced...guess that means I have to wash the dishes now. Heh. I also need to check in at work--back as I can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly twenty years down the track, you do miss a person when they are away- run out of 'special' projects- just working on small knitting WIP's



KateB said:


> Hi all, just popping in for a quick cuppa - coffee that is! Still suffering with my back, but going to see my friend who's a physio (very handy friend to have! :lol: ) tonight for some ultrasound treatment. Thanks for hosting again Sam, and I hope Shilo recovers soon. Nice to hear from Lisa again, and hello to all you newbies who have joined us. Better health to all those who are 'under the weather'. Myfanwy, you're obviously missing that man of yours!
> Speak lataa (as Joe would say! :lol: )
> Kate


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, do hope Shiloh can be helped. It isso sad when our dogs are ill. My friend has a dog they renamed 10K cause it costs then $10,000. To get him well.
Desert Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i know - i should have thought of that - my mind is just not working this morning.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Other Half?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sassafrast123 - i hope our bill is not that high - glad to see you back at the tea party - stay a while and have a cuppa.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, do hope Shiloh can be helped. It isso sad when our dogs are ill. My friend has a dog they renamed 10K cause it costs then $10,000. To get him well.
> Desert Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Whew I just read all the posts since yesterday afternoon! Hard to keep up! Sam I have a soft spot in my heart for dogs I hope Shiloh comes out ok My husband has even a softer spot in his heart for dogs especially his. We too have a "senior dog" who is limping around some but she keeps up a good attitude. Too bad I missed the Olympic opening I'm going to watch pieces of it today or Mon. Sounds like it was beautiful! I hope everyone is doing ok sounds like alot going on! Next time I think I'll write notes as I read! Bye for now


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

heidi just got home. shiloh's playlet count is 1500 and it should be over 300,000. she is at the vet's so she can monitor her as she administers several antibiotics. it does not bode well however - i fear we will end up putting her down. a sad day. i keep hoping for a miracle.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, the rain is just poring out of the clouds now--not damaging anything but truly coming down generously. Have you gotten any over your way out of all that's come down since yesterday afternoon? Certainly hope so.
Temps down a bit but humidity still too high.

Husband across highway at neighbor's target range but suspect they are no longer outdoors checking out ammo reloads for fall hunting seasons!

Back to quilting. More later. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Shiloh's report, Sam. Sometimes it's so difficult to love them enough to do what's best for them and not just for us, isn't it? Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll keep you and family in my prayers. Oh I hope a miracle happens!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am hoping, too, Sam. When I was in high school, I wanted to be a vet, but it didn't take me long to realize that I would probably get way too emotionally involved with my patients...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam I hope your granddaughter Has a wounderful Sweet 16. My oldest neice was 16 in Feburary & her best friend was Sweet 16 yesterday. They were having a party & doing a lot of fun stuff. My mom is 71 today & my my cousin Jackie is 34 today. Jackie was born on my mom's birthday & I was born on her mom's 13th birthday. I hope the vet can help your dog. I am hanging out in my room with my cat.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

just found this recipe on "dine and dish" and since peaches are in season thought there would be some of you that would like to try this.

sam

Zesty Peach Glazed Chicken Wings

Zesty Peach Glazed Chicken Wings
Ingredients
	1 1/2 pounds chicken wings 
	1 21 ounce can Lucky Leaf Peach Pie Filling 
	1 teaspoon Tobasco sauce (more or less to taste) 
	1 teaspoon Zatarains Big and Zesty Original Seasoning (more or less to taste) 
	1/2 teaspoon Kosher Salt 
	Cracked black pepper

Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 400° F 
2.	Line a baking sheet with foil. Spray lightly with cooking spray and place chicken wings side by side on foil. Sprinkle with Kosher salt and cracked black pepper. Place in the oven and bake for 20 minutes. 
3.	In the meantime, add Peach Pie Filling, Tabasco Sauce and Zatarain's Big and Zesty Seasoning to a food processor. Blend until smooth. 
4.	Once the original 20 minutes are up, remove the pan of chicken wings from the oven. Brush each wing with peach glaze. Return to the oven and bake for 10 more minutes. 
5.	After 10 minutes, remove again, rotate wings and brush glaze on the other side. Bake for an additional 10 minutes. 
6.	Switch oven temperature to Broil. Allow wings to sit under the broiler for 3-5 minutes, or until light brown on the outside. 
7.	Serve with additional glaze if desired.

http://dineanddish.net/2012/07/windows-phone-guide-to-the-2012-olympic-games-recipe-zesty-peach-glazed-chicken-wings/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+dineanddish%2FVEDb+%28Dine+and+Dish%29

now before you broil take a couple of peeled quartered fresh peaches and place around the chicken wings. you will love the way the peaches taste - their flavor seems to explode with the heat.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no rain for us ohio joy - overcast skies and cooler temperatures are all we are enjoying today. the rain seems to go either north or south of us.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, the rain is just poring out of the clouds now--not damaging anything but truly coming down generously. Have you gotten any over your way out of all that's come down since yesterday afternoon? Certainly hope so.
> Temps down a bit but humidity still too high.
> 
> Husband across highway at neighbor's target range but suspect they are no longer outdoors checking out ammo reloads for fall hunting seasons!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We've also been having alot of rain today. Seems odd to e so cloudy when I'm used to so much sun, at least the temps are better brings back a little energy.


preston said:


> no rain for us ohio joy - overcast skies and cooler temperatures are all we are enjoying today. the rain seems to go either north or south of us.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> John's old lady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Purl-Reunions-the people who didn't speak to you in High School still won't speak to you now. It's still fun to catch up with the folks who moved away; folks do love to talk about themselves. Hope that doesn't sound negative, but that's usually the way it is at reunions. At least our last few have had great food-I know the caterer. Enjoy your Saturday.
> ...


I'm debating going to sixtieth hs reunion this year. When I went ten years ago only two of my class members were there, so I'm debating. There were only thirty-four of us and I think at least six have died.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

preston said:


> yarn lady - very happy that things turned out so well at the er - that had to be scary. you take it easy for a while and take care of yourself.
> 
> i have seen sweaters with great yarn at goodwill but was not sure how to start unraveling it and how it would be to knit with. maybe you could give me some pointers.
> 
> ...


Ah Sam Lady that taught me showed me how to start by finding yarn tuck in finish sweater. It takes a while, but you have a nice bit of yarn. I wrap mine into ball but you are suppose to wrap in a hank and tie each end of hank with different yarn and soak in cold water with a bit as mild shampoo, I use baby shampoo, not much. Then let it dry. This is done to relax the yarn and get the kinks out.
Was in a hurry last night so just cut between the gathers. Did good in some spots not so good in others. Will have some small pieces of yarn, but o.k. with me.Lots of ends to tuck in, but not bother by that as it is beatiful yarn. Will make in to hanks after done unraveling. Was to busy watching opening ceremonial for Olympia.
Just go and find that bargin and give it a try, well worth the effort and fun to have that nice yarn at small cost. 
Also may want to think about picking up some to felt too. 
I love that too. If unsure how to do check out your local library am sure you will find a lot of information to help you. Have fun and let me know how it is going with you, just give it a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Theyarnlady - so thankful it wasn't a heart attack with your husband.

SHCooper - the wedding pictures are wonderful! Loved the groom in his uniform. The bride also was lovely. Loved the idea of the leis.

Thank you to those who gave support about stopping the meds. I do trust my pharmacist so much. The business where she WAS is closing and I was so worried that I would have to find a new one but fortunately she went with a pharmacy actually closer to us. I can express how much better I am feeling today after not taking the one medicine for two days now. Will call doctor first thing Mo

DH went "yardsaling" as we put it this morning and came home with two guitars. We are a fairly musical family and already had 2 acoustic, 1 electric, and a bass but hey...who can pass up two more when they were only $12 each. I sure won't fuss since he also looks for yarn for me when he goes out alone. He put new strings on them and they both sound pretty good too! 

I'm still working on embroidery "stuff" for the craft sale next Saturday. Even though it won't be knitting I'll try and post a few pictures.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i'm glad you are getting a break bellestarr - and hopefully will have time to visit us a little more often - i gather you and your husband are college professors - that makes for a busy life.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am so sorry about Shiloh. Still praying for a miracle. Sending you lots of positive strength as you go through this day.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> heidi just got home. shiloh's playlet count is 1500 and it should be over 300,000. she is at the vet's so she can monitor her as she administers several antibiotics. it does not bode well however - i fear we will end up putting her down. a sad day. i keep hoping for a miracle.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, so sorry you did not get a good report. I feel for you. I guess the vet senses an infection since the treatment is antibiotics. I do pray Shiloh responds well to the treatment. Thank you for keeping us informed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?



preston said:


> just found this recipe on "dine and dish" and since peaches are in season thought there would be some of you that would like to try this.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

preston said:


> i think high school was the saddest hardest four years of my life and when i graduated i swore i would never go back and i haven't. i enjoyed my college days but have only been back once in over fifty years. have kept in touch with several friends from my college days - in fact one lives here in defiance.
> 
> i thought the opening ceremonies were great. would really like to hear dave's point of view - being he wasn't too excited about the whole thing. i realize the interruptions to the daily living of poeple but i also keep thinking of the money pouring into their coffers. it isn't all bad.
> 
> sam


That is the way my DH and I feel about high school. I still keep in touch via email with my college roommates. We actually went to WY from MN to see one of them. Just like old times, had a wonderful time. They came to see us but not so fun since it was the day after my Mothers funeral and a month after my Fathers. It was a surprise visit and I am afraid we were not good host and hostess. We were both sooooo tired. We are trying to get all five of us together along with DH's but everyone lives in a different part of the US and one has a summer home in Northern MN, not near us, winters in FL and has a home in ND. It still would be fun.
College was way more fun and the kids friendlier than high school.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Haven't been spending much time on the computer lately but thought I'd check in and share some wedding photos. Our oldest son got married on July 7 in Bradford County, PA, on a farm that has belonged to the bride's grandparents (now to an aunt and uncle).
> 
> In the planning of the wedding, the boys were lobbying for the groom and his groomsmen (his brothers) to wear Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts. The bride said that would not do, SO... we went tropical for the rehearsal and did not tell her ahead of time. (Her parents and attendants -- her sister and a cousin -- were in on the plan.) She was surprised and quickly donned her lei.
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures. Looks like a wonderful wedding. Glad everything turned out ok even with the threatening weather. With outdoor weddings you never know what you will get, but they are oh so pretty.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I filled up with some blueberry pancakes yesterday, maybe overdid it. So the pork recipe sounds great to me. I have dinner. 
Karen


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > the party will be at home katynora - but lexi will be out with some girlfriends and won't see it until they get here.
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is my usual Saturday ramble..... 

High School Reunions: Went to my first (Santa Fe High)10 year. Our student body president stole all the money that had been collected and skipped town. Needless to say there was no money for the reunion. Some local business people pitched in money and we could afford hot dogs and hamburgers with some beer and soda. 20th reunion was pretty weird too, so I'm not going back. I have to agree with whomever it was that stated the Nerds turned out to be the happiest and coolest..... yea!! 

Sam....I'm so sad to hear of your dog's illness. I do hope the vet can make him comfortable so he won't hurt anymore. When we had to put our chocolate lab of 13 years down (cancer) our vet said something interesting. He said, "good thing dogs don't live as long as people, that way we can have more dog-spirits in our lives." I still miss my "Mo" every day....that was almost 4 years ago. Now I have 2 dogs and they are awesome! I just can't live without dog-spirits in my life, and will probably have a dog (or 2) forever. 
My thoughts are so with you right now Sam.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wishing the best for Shiloh. I had a dog with an arthritic limp. There is some over the counter that helps, per vet. She didn't seem to mind the medication, took off over a row of shrubs vs going around. Hope things work out. 
k


----------



## happyhooker59 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone this is my first tea party I have been reading and enjoying all the posts and even added a few pics just love this site some much info to learn and if you get stuck on a project there is help. I am working on a lace sweater but its my first lace project not sure I am happy with it may frog it ol well I know the pattern by heart now. I am glad coffee is served also because this seattle girl is lost without her coffee have a wonderful week cherie


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

happyhooker59 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first tea party I have been reading and enjoying all the posts and even added a few pics just love this site some much info to learn and if you get stuck on a project there is help. I am working on a lace sweater but its my first lace project not sure I am happy with it may frog it ol well I know the pattern by heart now. I am glad coffee is served also because this seattle girl is lost without her coffee have a wonderful week cherie


Nice to see you happyhooker! Love your screen name by the way.... This is such a nice tea party....we serve coffee, tea, and the occasional cocktail!  Hope you enjoy yourself while here. Then we eat.....who knows when we actually have time to knit/crochet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG I didn't know that you are that close to Longview. I have been there several times. My Mother's sister lived in Hallsville. My cousin lives there now. They own the junk yard. I have never thought about it since Texas is so big and Longview and Hallsville so small. Have you ever heard of Hallsville?[/quote]

Of course I've heard of Hallsville! I grew up in Henderson which is south of Kilgore. My DS lives in White Oak. You are probably aware of that small town. There are many times I wish I lived there!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> silverowl - OH - other husband? lol can't quite figure that one out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


OH --> Other Half
BH --> Better Half
MH --> My half (of the cake! haha)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.

those table tennis girls are vicious - no quarter given.

sam



settleg said:


> I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great to have you happyhooker the more the merrier! I would love to learn to knit lace, I'm going to make swatches of a few patterns to see if i like it. Hope I don't have to frog too much! The sun finally came out here had quite a bit of rain things are alot greener and garden probably a lot weedier! Must carve out time for knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:



> you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was wondering that myself--what I found says it's the texture--Kosher salt is a bigger grain, so if you substitute table salt for that, use less, though I haven't yet found a conversion table to show how much less.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cherie - we are so happy you stopped just reading the tea party and decided to come join us. we always have the coffee pot on - the host drinks coffee also. please join us often - we love lots of voices in our conversation - makes it much more interesting. so come often - stay late - we love having you.

sam



happyhooker59 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first tea party I have been reading and enjoying all the posts and even added a few pics just love this site some much info to learn and if you get stuck on a project there is help. I am working on a lace sweater but its my first lace project not sure I am happy with it may frog it ol well I know the pattern by heart now. I am glad coffee is served also because this seattle girl is lost without her coffee have a wonderful week cherie


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

nittergma - if you use a lifeline maybe you won't have to frog as far.

sam



nittergma said:


> Great to have you happyhooker the more the merrier! I would love to learn to knit lace, I'm going to make swatches of a few patterns to see if i like it. Hope I don't have to frog too much! The sun finally came out here had quite a bit of rain things are alot greener and garden probably a lot weedier! Must carve out time for knitting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just heard about that this morning on a cooking show. They weighed 1/2 cup of kosher salt and 1/4 cup of table salt and they weighed the same.I'm sure someone good at math can divide it down too teaspoons


Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a good idea thanks Sam I'm sure that will save me alot of aggravation especially if I knit a sweater!


preston said:


> nittergma - if you use a lifeline maybe you won't have to frog as far.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good a.m. all fellow KPers. It is absolutely glorious out this morning. Enjoying a cuppa joe in my office (backroom) with the door wide open, the sun streaming through and a nice cool breeze.
> 
> Had lots of work done in my home this past week. The units here in Camp Hueneme (my name for my home) -have an atrium type backyard. Mine was enclosed half enclosed so I got no sun, living room was so dark I needed the lights on all the time and I saw no sky.
> 
> ...


Hi Dori, I am so with you!! loved Sir Paul -- he does still look good and he can get the many languages of the world going in unison!! Hey Jude...... He dressed so smartly too.

For me, Roger Moore will always be my Bond, James Bond. His eyes spoke right at you! oh be still my beating heart......haha

For all you newcomers to the Tea Party, I am with Sam and the others on this, there is always another chair and plenty of drinks -- hot and cold -- to enjoy! We love to have a good ole gabfest going on. Bring along your recipes too!

Wannabear, I sympathize with your headaches. I would get them always when I would spend time with my old desktop computers. Now that I have a laptop, I dont get the same ones. I do get fibromyalgia headaches when I wake up every morning, but they do mostly leave when I massage the back of my neck.

Settleg, there are so many side effects for every medication that is writen but not everyone gets the negative side effects. Your pharmacist is the best one to get advise from in regards to medications and how they are supposed to work and what to watch out for. The doctors will prescribe the medications that work the best for the greatest number of people, and then try other ones that dont work so well for most of the people. It is a process of elimination to find the one/s that work best for you.

Sam, happy birthday to your GD. Sympathies over Shiloh, and sometimes it is best not to let the pets suffer if they cannot be healed. Hugs for everyone!

I would not consider going to any of my schools' reunions. By the time I graduated highschool, I had been to 23 different schools. I never made a close friend until I was in my early thirties. Of course I do know about some friends that I had in some of those schools but for the most part, my life moved along and went by in such a different direction than the others.

Off to the grocery store -- seems my cupboard looks like Old Mother Hubbard's!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday afternoon or whatever time of day or which day it is for you. My DD, her BF, and I went to breakfast this morning. It was good. So now I'm full and a little sleepy, but the Olympics have called my name! Right now I am watching women's volleyball. How exciting to be one of these world athletes! This is the experience of a lifetime. I would love to attend the games one day, but I understand it is very expensive. I'll check back later, my baby needs to go outside!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?


From what I can see with my investigations, Mortons is a name brand that makes Kosher salt. Mortons also makes other salts so you would need to read the label. Kosher salt is a sea salt to which nothing has been added. You can get fine grained or coarse grain. Table salt is usually salt (not sea salt) to which iodine has been added. Sea salt has all the elemental things also in it like magnesium and other things and gives a slightly different flavor to the dish.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to the health food store and got some groceries just for me. I have picked up the house and made beds, cleaned up the kitchen emptied and loaded the dishwasher and showered and got ready all in 2 hours. I have so much more energy. I am grateful.


I agree with Sam about high school reunions, I went to two and it was somewhat pleasant but I would never go again as it is a waste of time for me personally. Those years were times of bullying and snobby people and clicks, I really barely fit in but I made it through and glad I don't have to deal with any of them again. I never have gone to college reunions either. I guess I am one wanting to put it all in the past and it is way too hurtful to bring it up by seeing all the goons again. Please forgive my harshness but those years 8 of them were the worst of my life. I am grateful for the education etc. but they were hard years not to be remembered, thank you very much. he he. 

I know when the vet said Duffy was suffering with heart failure and needed meds and other interventions which would have cost over a thousand dollars and I looked at Duffy and he was so sick and 17 years old and I felt he needed to be at rest. He went over the rainbow so to speak with all the other animals in my life. It is not easy to do and if that is what is needed with Shiloh I send my thoughts to you Sam and to your family. Hang in there.

My grandson, jacob, the one that had all his paperwork and id's stolen on the plane when he came home two weeks ago from serving 6 months in Northern Korea was to fly back this morning and missed his flight because he did not read the ticket that said all international flights meant you were to be there 2 hours before departure. He was there 20 minutes before departure and of course could not go through security in time. My daughter and her husband met him there as he wanted to stay with his girlfriend and her parents the two weeks he was home. None of them read either I guess. Sooooooooooooooo my son in law read his butt out big time and then went to the ticket agent and paid 140 dollars to fly to Seattle to take another flight out there to Tokyo tonight and then he would be there on time and not be awol absent without leave. It is not easy to see these young people make mistakes but hopefully they learn. 

I am sure most of you will agree with me. We have to let them go to make their own mistakes and pick themselves up or we will be rescuing them all their lives, right? right!

I hope you all have a great week end. I plan on getting up and doing mass early tomorrow and I am on my 4th Christmas stocking and 6 or more to go. I have to keep at it as they take a week to do. talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://fcit.usf.edu/holocaust/resource/gallery/WALL.htm

Something reminded me, so I decided to post this for no very good reason except that I think it is beautiful. A memorial for a guy of conscience.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

nittergma & anyone else who wants to learn lace knitting. I have a book called The Very Easy Guide To Lace Knitting Step-by-Step techniques, easy-to-follow stitch patterns, and projects to get you started by Lynne Watterson. It is set up with Lessons & patterns. I also have one that teaches you how to read charts called Charts Made Simple by J.C. Briar. I also have one called Artic Lace Knitting Projects and Stories Inspired by Alaska's Native Knitters by Donna Druchunas. It tells about knitting with qiviut which is yarn made from musk oxen. You can also use regular lace weight yarn to make the projects in the book. It also has lessons.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe, I am with you on how young adults don't always do what they should. I told my DD to start her applications to schools last March. She said she was too busy and stressed and would do it when school was out. Many jobs were filled while she was finishing up the school year. I fear she may have lost the opportunity to get a job this fall. She has done some emailing lately, but she just doesn't seem to be as pro-active as she should. I also told her she needed to find out about subbing, and she said she didn't want to talk about it. She feels that says she has given up on a job! I told her it was for her security, but she won't listen to me! Love her, but she does try my patience!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to America's test kitchen there is a big difference. I think Kosher is half as salty, which they note when they are brining chicken.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

preston said:


> jeanbess - so glad you have come to visit - and we are hoping you will find time to visit us again real soon. there is always room at the table for one more -
> 
> i am going to confess to having trouble with your abbreviations - mgb,td and a. i appologize for my slow mind. i should know what they are.
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam they are MG. English cars MG TD. MGB MGA OUR MG'S areTD is 1950 the MGa is 1959 and the B is 1980 and no. We are not from England we are orginal from Holland hubby just liked them


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Went to the health food store and got some groceries just for me. I have picked up the house and made beds, cleaned up the kitchen emptied and loaded the dishwasher and showered and got ready all in 2 hours. I have so much more energy. I am grateful.
> 
> I agree with Sam about high school reunions, I went to two and it was somewhat pleasant but I would never go again as it is a waste of time for me personally. Those years were times of bullying and snobby people and clicks, I really barely fit in but I made it through and glad I don't have to deal with any of them again. I never have gone to college reunions either. I guess I am one wanting to put it all in the past and it is way too hurtful to bring it up by seeing all the goons again. Please forgive my harshness but those years 8 of them were the worst of my life. I am grateful for the education etc. but they were hard years not to be remembered, thank you very much. he he.
> 
> ...


I thought you had to be there an hour early even for domestic flights.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm new to the tea party; not getting to it until Sat. afternoon. Just "harvested" the basil from our patio container garden and have an ice cube tray full of pesto in the frieezer --so nice for the winter (kitchen smells good too.) It's too hot in MN today for cooking, but I've also got a small pot roast going with veggies from our CSA. The baby turnips are a surprise to me ( I thought I didn't like turnips,but these are so sweet and tender.)

Happy Birthday to Lexi--sounds like it will be great fun. Stay cool everyone; I'm going for some iced tea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I figured one of our more prolific bakers could set us straight on salt. 

Joe, glad to hear your grandson got sorted out all right, and yes, kids can really frustrate us! And it's hard sometimes to step back and let them fix things themselves, but a lot of times, we must. And I'm very glad to hear you are gaining energy and feeling better.

At our airport, they say 45 mins to an hour, depending on time of day. Every time I've taken DD there, though, the lines seemed fairly short. So I guess a lot of it depends on how busy they expect to be?

My sister had an MGB car--tiny, tiny car. LOL 

All this talk of dogs reminded me of something I saw a couple of days ago--I'll see if I can find it, as I thought it was very touching.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

See I knew someone out there would know other than size of grain, though that is important too. So I guess if I'm limiting the amount of salt in a diet I could use a salt substitute or just less salt. thanks so much everyone AND 5mmdpns!



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the quote someone posted, and I really found it touching...I need to get me a dog!

It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.

And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.

If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog,

and I will become as generous and loving as they are.

- Anonymous


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with you about reunions...I've only been to one in 50 yrs. It wasn't worth going to another one.
Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Shiloh. My cat is 10 yrs old and I pray every day, I'll have her a few more years. But when/if she gets very sick, I will NOT let her suffer. I agree about vet bills...they're almost as much as human dr's. Thank goodness, I took out pet insurance for my cat while she was still healthy so when she gets sick, they cover all but $200. 
Praying the vet can heal Shiloh.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Shiloh. My cat is 10 yrs old and I pray every day, I'll have her a few more years. But when/if she gets very sick, I will NOT let her suffer.
> 
> JuneK


Our boys are just over 10--we've had them their whole lives, and I can't imagine life without either of them...but like you, I wouldn't want them to suffer. I convince myself that ours are going to do better than the "average lifespan." Actually, I've known many people who have had cats live to be 16-18, so I always say we're going to be buddies for a long time yet.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a friend of ours who lives in Cancun, Mexico drop in as her father's home on the lake we look after and I so want to redo their house in retro 50's and open a family style restaurant and b&b like I use to have in seattle. She has not set a price and I am sure I have the credit and things paid off to mortgage but I would need a hefty investor for the renovations. Oh well, another dream. Also, with my health lately I am a poor risk, I think. Any of you want to invest?:??? he he. 

I am so glad to see Paula and her neice from Ny, Ny. talk at you lataaaaaaaaaaaaa..... he he. joe p


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

machriste - welcome to the tea party - hope you come often and join in the conversation. as someone else said we have drinks hot and cold so will be able to find you something you will enjoy.

something you might keep in mind - the tea party goes from friday to friday with the new one beginning at 6pm edt. so if you don't get a notice just look in active topics and you should be able to find us. i also give the url for the new tea party on my last post of the party before i begin the new.

looking forward to seeing more of you.

sam



machriste said:


> I'm new to the tea party; not getting to it until Sat. afternoon. Just "harvested" the basil from our patio container garden and have an ice cube tray full of pesto in the frieezer --so nice for the winter (kitchen smells good too.) It's too hot in MN today for cooking, but I've also got a small pot roast going with veggies from our CSA. The baby turnips are a surprise to me ( I thought I didn't like turnips,but these are so sweet and tender.)
> 
> Happy Birthday to Lexi--sounds like it will be great fun. Stay cool everyone; I'm going for some iced tea.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i like this sorlenna - thanks for sharing.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> This is the quote someone posted, and I really found it touching...I need to get me a dog!
> 
> It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.
> ...


I think kosher salt is about 1/2 the amount of table salt. So if recipe calls for 1 t. kosher use 1/2 t. of table salt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Nearly twenty years down the track, you do miss a person when they are away- run out of 'special' projects- just working on small knitting WIP's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're 39 years down the line (yesterday) and I would miss him.............. but only 'cos my aim's bad! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

JeanBess, my DH had an MG Midget sports car when I first met him and I had visions of driving along with my (then) long hair streaming behind me in the breeze......wrong! Car moves off, hair tangles all around your face....... not a good look! :lol: He bought another Midget next, then an MG BGT, but it had to go when I got to 7 months pregnant and couldn't get out of it........34years later and I don't think he's forgiven me yet!
Joe, do you have a pattern for your Christmas stockings that you could share?
Sorlenna, that was a lovely poem about dogs, and how true.
Sam, it's so hard when our fur babies aren't well. Hope your miracle turns up.
Just back from a session with my physio friend and my back feels soooo much better already. Off to bed now as it's 10.15pm here and I'm knacked. Speak tomorrow.
Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly twenty years down the track, you do miss a person when they are away- run out of 'special' projects- just working on small knitting WIP's
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, on a whim I just went over the animal humane site's listings and they didn't have a single hound dog...I guess it's not time yet for me to find another buddy. The only one that really called to me was one I know I can't handle--a Great Dane mix! I love big dogs, but that's one a bit much. Though if we lived in the country, I just might go for her.  Someday...

I've not made any progress on the dress today--must do something about that, too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Saturday afternoon in Kingman Arizona USA - warm and breezy but the humidity is low so the swamp cooler is working great.I wanted to pop in and say hello to all of the tper's - I haven't been on since the "bad gateway" so I have a lot to catch up on. We made the trip to Flagstaff on Thursday and didn't get the news we had hoped for. DH's foot is still not healed so we will probably be doing the surgery over at some point. But in the mean time the Dr said he can walk as much he can stand the pain so yesterday was busy and today he is recovering from catching up on some of his outside projects....my house is "fairly" tidy and the laundry is caught up, so I think I will get some knitting done and catch up with all of you! Thank you Sam for starting us off and thanks to all the rest of you for chiming in! It makes it so fun that I can turn on my computer and somebody's always around to chat!! I'm going to go finish up last week and the first 12 pages here - that will keep me busy for a while! Have a great weekend! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

glad you are feeling better kate - and a good night's sleep should make you feel even better.

sam



KateB said:


> JeanBess, my DH had an MG Midget sports car when I first met him and I had visions of driving along with my (then) long hair streaming behind me in the breeze......wrong! Car moves off, hair tangles all around your face....... not a good look! :lol: He bought another Midget next, then an MG BGT, but it had to go when I got to 7 months pregnant and couldn't get out of it........34years later and I don't think he's forgiven me yet!
> Joe, do you have a pattern for your Christmas stockings that you could share?
> Sorlenna, that was a lovely poem about dogs, and how true.
> Sam, it's so hard when our fur babies aren't well. Hope your miracle turns up.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Kosher salt has nothing to do with the weight difference between it and the table salt. Kosher salt is sea salt that has absolutely nothing added to it -- it is pure, gotten from the ocean.

Table salt is mined and is then purified and then has iodine added to it, and some companies also add a little sugar to it in order to keep it from lumping.

Because Kosher salt is derived from the ocean, it also has trace elements of other minerals in it. It does taste different from ordinary table salt.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.

alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.

sam


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam I am so sorry. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Sam for all concerned. I've been through it and have sworn off having more pets, only to have more and going through it again. It is so heart breaking and I wish I could give all of you a tender hug. That's all I can say now, except you are in my prayers. dandylion/sue



preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, I"m so sorry. Glad Alex is holding up. Youth is so resilient. My thoughts are with you and Heidi. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

So sorry Sam I know how hard it is to lose a family pet LOL Jean


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Shiloh Sam. You are all in my prayers. Sending (((hugs))). x


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

My sincerest condolences in the departure of your Shiloh. May you all be comforted in knowing that your dear "friend" is not longer suffering.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam my heart aches I'm so sorry but I'm encouraged that Alex is taking it ok. I know you won't ever forget or want to but it will get easier. I love that quote about each dog leaving a piece of their heart.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Sam, So sorry to hear you lost Shiloh - they take a piece of us when they go don't they?? We'll all be sending you and your family strength and peace. - AZ



preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. We who have had them know how terribly hard it is to lose them. The best we can do is remember the good life we have given to the animals we have loved. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.
> 
> Sam--
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam (and Alex), So sorry about losing Shiloh, it is so hard to lose our beloved pets. You should show her that quote of Sorlenna's - I figure my heart is about 80% dog by now. Paula


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you know settleg - i have no idea what the difference is. anyone out there who can help us.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> I'm so sorry, Sam. The tears are slipping down my cheeks and I am remembering the last of our dear friends for whom we had to make the decision to halt his suffering just this spring. Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been chuckling over all the negative comments about class reunions. I have been to all my reunions - we had such a good time at our 10th that we've had reunions every 5 years instead of every 10. Last year was our 45th. Had a blast! Our class was fairly small - 107 - and we've lost about 15. There were a few cliques but they've disappeared for the most part as we've gotten older. I've never been to any of my college reunions, even though I made good friends there,just not interested. Next summer will go to DH's 50th, should enjoy that, as I knew quite a few of his classmates, he's looking forward to it. Paula


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, sorry to hear that Shiloh isn't well. Hope that the vet will be able to help him.

A 16th birthday party will sure be fun for Alexis and I'm sure you'll enjoy it too..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, condolences and hugs to all of you. Shiloh is at rest and peace watching over you all now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oddball said:


> It certainly was a fantastic opening of the Olympics.Got to bed at 2.am and still woke at normal 6.20am. Guess i'll have to knit faster today to stop me nodding off or better still keep popping into the T party. Hope you all enjoy the display.


Were you at the stadium for the opening ceremonies? I watched it live and thought it was marvelous. I think they did a terrific job lighting the cauldron but I understand that some people were not happy with it - don't quite know why - I missed the reason. Way to go Brits :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Haven't been spending much time on the computer lately but thought I'd check in and share some wedding photos. Our oldest son got married on July 7 in Bradford County, PA, on a farm that has belonged to the bride's grandparents (now to an aunt and uncle).
> 
> In the planning of the wedding, the boys were lobbying for the groom and his groomsmen (his brothers) to wear Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts. The bride said that would not do, SO... we went tropical for the rehearsal and did not tell her ahead of time. (Her parents and attendants -- her sister and a cousin -- were in on the plan.) She was surprised and quickly donned her lei.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos - congratulations to the bride and groom.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am so sorry Sam. It is so hard. I remember when we had to put our dogs down because of cancer. It took me quite awhile before I stopped checking on them or held the fron door open so they could walk to the mailbox with me. My thoughts are with all of you. Hugs
Judy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> JeanBess, my DH had an MG Midget sports car when I first met him and I had visions of driving along with my (then) long hair streaming behind me in the breeze......wrong! Car moves off, hair tangles all around your face....... not a good look! :lol: He bought another Midget next, then an MG BGT, but it had to go when I got to 7 months pregnant and couldn't get out of it........34years later and I don't think he's forgiven me yet!
> Joe, do you have a pattern for your Christmas stockings that you could share?
> Sorlenna, that was a lovely poem about dogs, and how true.
> Sam, it's so hard when our fur babies aren't well. Hope your miracle turns up.
> ...


I had a 1977 yellow MGB and DH had a red Triumph 6. We still miss them. The things you have to part with as you get older


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, I am so sorry. I am shedding a tear for him. He'll be there on Rainbow Bridge with all our furry friends who have gone before him.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> JeanBess, my DH had an MG Midget sports car when I first met him and I had visions of driving along with my (then) long hair streaming behind me in the breeze......wrong! Car moves off, hair tangles all around your face....... not a good look! :lol: He bought another Midget next, then an MG BGT, but it had to go when I got to 7 months pregnant and couldn't get out of it........34years later and I don't think he's forgiven me yet!
> Joe, do you have a pattern for your Christmas stockings that you could share?
> Sorlenna, that was a lovely poem about dogs, and how true.
> Sam, it's so hard when our fur babies aren't well. Hope your miracle turns up.
> ...


I had a 78 MGB. It was the worst car in the world. When it rained, the top leaked. Parts fell off. MG would not honor their own recall of some part. By the time I got rid of it, it was getting 4 MPG. It was constantly in the shop. Big money drain. Bought a Honda and have never looked back. I've owned a Honda since 1980. Best car in the world.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Shiloh will live on in your memories. Please knit a little "Shiloh-something" to hang on the Christmas tree at Christmas. We do remember our pets and some touch our hearts more than others. hugs for everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sam, I am so sorry for you and your family. Know in your heart you did right by her and she loved you. Just thinking about your loss and own past animal children I am shedding tears for you and Shiloh.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Sam
So sad for you all about Shiloh. His presence will be in your home in all your little routines for a long time yet and in your hearts forever.

As requested, I have attached a PDF of the Lemon Crunchie Pie recipe. It makes a good sized dish, but ELH and our guests went back for several serves last night and polished off the jolly lot!!!

All our tummy muscles were aching from laughing after a couple of games of Pictionary - a fun night.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

What a week!
I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: I am so sorry to hear of your loss, although it seemed a losing battle. I know you will cherish your memories and hold her in your consciousness for a long time. The pain will fade, but not the memory. Having had a kennel of dogs I was faced with the constant separation from some of them. They are so loving and forgiving of us and our schedules. I hope that you will replace her with a new puppy to guard your feelings and bring new spirit into your life. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds yummy Hilary4. Guess I'll have to make a run to the grocery store tomorrow.



Hilary4 said:


> Hi Sam
> So sad for you all about Shiloh. His presence will be in your home in all your little routines for a long time yet and in your hearts forever.
> 
> As requested, I have attached a PDF of the Lemon Crunchie Pie recipe. It makes a good sized dish, but ELH and our guests went back for several serves last night and polished off the jolly lot!!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She definitily is in my prayers. I've learned with guidance from fellow TPers that doctors are the know all and see all some of them would like us to believe they are/were. Prayers for you also DollieD and for your DH to have the wisdom needed during this time.



DollieD said:


> What a week!
> I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
> She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
> Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
> This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

DollieD said:


> What a week!
> I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
> She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
> Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
> This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


Dolly, you certainly have my prayers for your nieces recovery. Have they determined what caused her stomach ache? I think it highly unusual to be sedated for so long without knowing the problem. Stay strong .


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam. My condolences on the loss of a good friend, Shiloh. I am glad Alexis is taking it in stride for now. Children can surprise us. Hugs going your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dollie, I hope that your niece recovers soon from whatever the mysterious illness is, and also that her husband starts to question the doctors. I can understand your worry.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

It's almost 11.30 a.m. Sunday morning in Adelaide, and I've finally caught up with the TP posts again. Sam, I'm so sorry to read about Shiloh: hope you can all focus on the good life and times he had with his loving family. Just glancing at my sleeping cat on the sofa-bed and, although he's only middle-aged for a cat, I'm aware that I will probably have to go through health issues with him, as I have had to do with previous cats, and know the sadness it will bring. But it DOES help to reassure myself that my cats have had the best possible life that a cat could have: all rescued and adopted at one time or another from the Animal Welfare Association.
I didn't get up to watch the Olympics opening ceremony: it was at 5 a.m. here on Saturday, and I knew it would be replayed many times during the day: it certainly looked spectacular.
I've never been to a high school reunion: I loathed high school (left at 15 and started work immediately) and had no desire to EVER return or meet classmates again.
Was going to comment on something else, but can't think what - oh, yes, Darowil asked about how I got on at the dentist's. Having the stitches out was quite painless - in fact, I didn't feel a thing. Gave me quotes on either a clip-on partial denture ($1,780) or a bridge ($5,450). By the way, the Australian dollar is about on a par with the US dollar at present. Don't have to decide for at least a couple of months, but may decide to do nothing - if I keep my mouth shut (some chance!) or at least don't grin too widely, the gap won't even be noticeable, and if I can manage to eat comfortably I may choose that option. Not keen on the clip-ons, although speaking to a friend who has had a partial denture for more than 30 years, and she told me no problem or discomfort: just removes at night and leaves in water, and soaks in Sterodent once a week, so I may reconsider that option if I feel I need to have something. Certainly don't fancy spending nearly $6,000 on my face at my age! Better things (like yarn) to buy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sam, so very sorry that you didn't get your miracle. I hope that all of your happier memories of Shiloh will bring some comfort to you and your family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam! sorry to hear that Shiloh has gone, and the practical problem of your sun-baked earth. It is always a wrench when a pet dies- but I personally believe in replacing them, as soon as possible- the puppy or kitten antics can help soften the blow.

Sorlenna, the DGS is a tad more comfortable but not over the infection yet, my daughter has assignments due in but says the Open University is very understanding about such problems, because he can't go back to pre-school yet, of course! 

Miserable day in Auckland, wet and windy, not especially cold but the wind chill factor makes it seem colder! 
Making pissaladiere for lunch, but I think by the time it is ready it will be more of the evening meal- good thing it is just me! 
The dog control man just turned up- they had sent me tags, that I simply could not slot together, instead of the disks I had requested- but apparently the solution was to pay for the man to come and put them together for me! Rufus was very obliging, the puppy has not yet had his bath- so he is still outside. Thank goodness for my new towels.

Althea: that sounds an awful lot for not even a full set of teeth, hope you learn to smile discretely, and can eat without pain!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just heard about that this morning on a cooking show. They weighed 1/2 cup of kosher salt and 1/4 cup of table salt and they weighed the same.I'm sure someone good at math can divide it down too teaspoons
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


another difference is that while kosher salt (and sea salt) deliver similar flavor (I think better flavor) they're significantly lower in sodium and thus healthier. I don't use Mortons at all any more, even in baking, and have noticed no decline in taste or quality in any recipes.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

oh, Sam, i am also so sorry for you and your family. i hope you all can move past this after the final time of burying Shiloh. Like everyone is saying Shiloh will be at the "Rainbow Bridge". Take care Sam.

Someone asked for the pattern for the Christmas stockings I am making and i bought this pattern in 1995 at the Acorn Knit Shop on 55th in Seattle, Washington. 

"Traditional Christmas Stockings"

Pattern #24

Yankee knitter Designs
P.O. Box 304
Guilford, Ct. 06437

I suppose you all think i am a nerd but I don't copy patterns and send them to others as that is a copy right thing I don't want to get into. Hopefully, it is on line from this company and if so that's great. Sorry. joe p

oops another question to any of you out there, my recipes I have copiously copied for non gluten bread making have all failed miserably. My friend from Cancun who is here cleaning up her Dad's home here on the lake told me to use Amaranth rather than xanthum gum. Have any of you heard of this or do any of you have a good successful non gluten bread recipe to bake at home? I will be going to mass tomorrow but will try to check in tomorrow before I go. the night is coming here and wish you all well where ever you are. joe p.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, I'm so sorry for all of you. Losing a beloved pet is so hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

DollieD said:


> What a week!
> I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
> She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
> Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
> This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


DollieD, your niece is in my thoughts and prayers. What a frightening, frustrating situation. Hugs, Vicki


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Sam so sorry about the dog. I know it was your wife's pet so my thoughts are for both of you. Take care and God be with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> heidi just got home. shiloh's playlet count is 1500 and it should be over 300,000. she is at the vet's so she can monitor her as she administers several antibiotics. it does not bode well however - i fear we will end up putting her down. a sad day. i keep hoping for a miracle.
> 
> sam


No wonder she's bleeding with so few platelets. And along with all the issues with the low platelets comes why so low? How are the GC coping? Forgotten which one it was who was particulary close to her, how is he?

Just saw your update. So sorry about her. Good that Alex is OK at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question for you Sam which I'm sure you or someone else can answer. Is there really much difference between using Kosher salt and just plain old Mortons?


Maybe the same as between Halal water and non Halal water! In Indonesia once I was amazed to see that the bottles of water had Halal marked on them. Good to know it was killed facing Mecca (seriously I don't think water can be non-Halal). But the funny thing was I was in Vanuatu with one of the people on the Indonesia trip the next year and he jokingly asked if the water was Halal. I checked and it was - it had been imported from Malaysia. (Vanuatu is not a Muslim country so we were very surprised to find it marked Halal).
I see there is a little more difference as I have gone.
Still not caught up and needing ot go out again- like as soon as finish typing. See you later, maybe tomorrow our time.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hilary4 - thank you so much for the recipe - i love all things lemon and this sounds so good from the get go.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Hi Sam
> So sad for you all about Shiloh. His presence will be in your home in all your little routines for a long time yet and in your hearts forever.
> 
> As requested, I have attached a PDF of the Lemon Crunchie Pie recipe. It makes a good sized dish, but ELH and our guests went back for several serves last night and polished off the jolly lot!!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dolly - so sorry to hear your news - sending healing energy to your neice - sending you loads of warm calm energy - you do nice things for yourself - we don't want you getting sick.

sam



DollieD said:


> What a week!
> I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
> She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
> Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
> This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pissaladiere - really myfanwy - lol - translation please.

american foods sound so bland next to yours.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam! sorry to hear that Shiloh has gone, and the practical problem of your sun-baked earth. It is always a wrench when a pet dies- but I personally believe in replacing them, as soon as possible- the puppy or kitten antics can help soften the blow.
> 
> Sorlenna, the DGS is a tad more comfortable but not over the infection yet, my daughter has assignments due in but says the Open University is very understanding about such problems, because he can't go back to pre-school yet, of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe it is because my Dad had rather gourmet tastes! I recall liking smoked oysters, and blue vein cheese, when I was quite young! And smoked salmon.
Pissaladiere- which I had not given the recipe for, deliberately, because you need the oven, and you are all still suffering in the heat! is a 'pizza' from Nice in France- the pizza base is spread with Dijon mustard and sliced tomatoes,
then spread with 1 1/4 lb chopped onions, that have been cooked gently in 4 Tbs olive oil, and allowed to cool while the base is rising.
spread the onion on top of the tomatoes
place 12 anchovies on top, in a lattice pattern
place twelve olives with in the lattice
Bake at 420C for 25- 30 minutes
Eat hot or warm



preston said:


> pissaladiere - really myfanwy - lol - translation please.
> 
> american foods sound so bland next to yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I am so sorry about Shiloh. I know how much she will be missed. 

I watched the Olympics all day, and just loved it. I really liked it that the Australian swim team sang the anthem when they received the Gold. So many of the other athletes just stand there. I guess that is ok, especially if they are so overcome with emotions. I hope it isn't that they don't know the words! There were some surprises which makes it interesting. I admire all of the athletes for their dedication and patriotism. Even though winning a medal is the goal, just the fact that they made it to the Games is awesome and quite an accomplishment! 

Guess I will say good night. Can't wait to see what will happen tomorrow!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh, Please keep us updated. Vet bills are outrages aren't they. I think they can run higher then doctors. It's a shame that people love to have animals but then they are unable to get them because they can not afford the Vet bills when they think about future care of the animals. It's sad.

It is wonderful about the new TP newcomers. Welcome! I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts because I've been watching the Olympics. The opening was fantastic and the part with the Queen and the character James Bond pretending to parachute out of a helicopter was priceless and showed she has a sense of humor.

Anyone that is not feeling well I wish you well, anyone need of cheering up I hope this site gives you that uplift because our wonderful host Sam is here to do so and to make you feel more then welcome. Sam I know I really appreciate you taking over and making this a warm and welcoming place to come and feel at home. I miss Dave and his history lessons other goodies he brought to the TP, but you are doing an awesome job. Kudos!!!
Sharon


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you myfanwy - i would have never guessed. if i didn't know what they were maybe i could eat anchovies. i've always kind of balked at eating them - maybe i should just bite in and se what they taste like. my dad liked them - but then dad liked everything.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Maybe it is because my Dad had rather gourmet tastes! I recall liking smoked oysters, and blue vein cheese, when I was quite young! And smoked salmon.
> Pissaladiere- which I had not given the recipe for, deliberately, because you need the oven, and you are all still suffering in the heat! is a 'pizza' from Nice in France- the pizza base is spread with Dijon mustard and sliced tomatoes,
> then spread with 1 1/4 lb chopped onions, that have been cooked gently in 4 Tbs olive oil, and allowed to cool while the base is rising.
> spread the onion on top of the tomatoes
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sharon - thanks for the kind words - as i have said before - i am having a blast.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh, Please keep us updated. Vet bills are outrages aren't they. I think they can run higher then doctors. It's a shame that people love to have animals but then they are unable to get them because they can not afford the Vet bills when they think about future care of the animals. It's sad.
> 
> It is wonderful about the new TP newcomers. Welcome! I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts because I've been watching the Olympics. The opening was fantastic and the part with the Queen and the character James Bond pretending to parachute out of a helicopter was priceless and showed she has a sense of humor.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

going on two in the morning - myfanwy - hope the pizza was delicious - see all of you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> going on two in the morning - myfanwy - hope the pizza was delicious - see all of you in the morning.
> 
> sam


Nearly demolished the whole thing I was so hungry! Breakfast had been a small amount of yoghurt!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, watched the Olympics most of the day, so nice to see people playing nice with each other from all over the world. Oh, just like us. 

Joe, I've never made a gluten free bread, at least not on purpose but I've used Amaranth to make bread several years ago and loved loved loved it. I need to do that again, thank you for the memory. 

Well, night/morning everyone, hope it's a great one, see you all on the flip side.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> All our tummy muscles were aching from laughing after a couple of games of Pictionary - a fun night.


Once we were playing Pictionary with our daughter and her husband. We had an All Play and so Brett looked, my other daughter looked and then when it was time to start Vicky said 'cauliflower' and those who knew what it was just dropped our jaws. Brett had hardly got pencil to paper and somehow out of nowhere came the answer. A game that has never been forgotten.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


I am so sorry for your loss. I had to have my 15 year old boxer pts on Tuesday and my heart still aches. I am sure Shiloh and Ozzie are both at the Rainbow Bridge running and playing again. Ozzie was deaf and I can almost picture him hearing all the sounds that he didn't get to hear while he was on this earth. Time helps but it never takes away the feeling of loss.

I have been keeping up with all the messages but haven't written for awhile. It is so hot and dry here in the Ozarks that I can hardly stand going outside for anything. Even the leaves on the trees are beginning to wilt and the grass is just crunchy.

I need to get to bed and see if I can manage to get a few hours of sleep. I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Haven't been spending much time on the computer lately but thought I'd check in and share some wedding photos. Our oldest son got married on July 7 in Bradford County, PA, on a farm that has belonged to the bride's grandparents (now to an aunt and uncle).
> 
> In the planning of the wedding, the boys were lobbying for the groom and his groomsmen (his brothers) to wear Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts. The bride said that would not do, SO... we went tropical for the rehearsal and did not tell her ahead of time. (Her parents and attendants -- her sister and a cousin -- were in on the plan.) She was surprised and quickly donned her lei.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous family! Best wishes To all for a wonderful future!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is the quote someone posted, and I really found it touching...I need to get me a dog!
> 
> It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, so sorry. I know it hurts,especially seeing your loved ones hurting, too. I am sending big hugs and prayers your way. So very sorry.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DollieD said:


> What a week!
> I have a niece who went to ER Friday, July 6., with a stomach ache.
> She got a tad panicky with the hospital folks when they wanted to sedate her.
> Because of her 'combative behavior', she has been unconscious since...further in ICC unit. They have KEPT her sedated. They must have checked her bank account. She just got her inheiritance from my sis, (her Mom) who died last May.
> This is frightening to me. Her husband, who is in charge, believes all the Drs. say, and doesn't question a thing. I don't even go to the hospital now. I can pray here, and do. Please remember Cindy in your prayers. I really don't know what we can expect to happen. This has gone on toooo long! I hope to catch up on the KP news. I have not been online all week, but have stolen moments of knitting, which is calming for me. Thank you, my friends!


I am praying for Cindy. And for you, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> My grandson, jacob, the one that had all his paperwork and id's stolen on the plane when he came home two weeks ago from serving 6 months in Northern Korea was to fly back this morning and missed his flight because he did not read the ticket that said all international flights meant you were to be there 2 hours before departure. He was there 20 minutes before departure and of course could not go through security in time. My daughter and her husband met him there as he wanted to stay with his girlfriend and her parents the two weeks he was home. None of them read either I guess. Sooooooooooooooo my son in law read his butt out big time and then went to the ticket agent and paid 140 dollars to fly to Seattle to take another flight out there to Tokyo tonight and then he would be there on time and not be awol absent without leave. It is not easy to see these young people make mistakes but hopefully they learn.
> 
> I am sure most of you will agree with me. We have to let them go to make their own mistakes and pick themselves up or we will be rescuing them all their lives, right? right!
> 
> I hope you all have a great week end. I plan on getting up and doing mass early tomorrow and I am on my 4th Christmas stocking and 6 or more to go. I have to keep at it as they take a week to do. talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p


That is so true---nothing teaches quite as well as consequences.

My H.S. reunions the last few times have been fun...the 5 year and 10 year were pretty awful...I guess enough time hadn't passed yet for everyone to grow up. Age and time have been the great equalizers and people have become more compassionate. A reunion is the only reason for me to go back to my hometown since none of my family lives there anymore.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, so sorry to hear of Shiloh's passing. I hope you all can remember the happy times and they will get your through these sad ones.

Great wedding and photos...thanks for sharing. I love the Bride's dress and the groom looks so dashing in his uniform. Sounds like they have quite the busy life.

Joe - thanks for sharing the stocking pattern information...I'm kind of a nut about Christmas stocking patterns and am collecting quite a stack. I have 4 to make before Christmas...I better get busy.

So sorry to hear about about your niece and that Drs. can get to the bottom of it. Generally, I trust Drs. very much, but do like to know what's going on so I ask a lot of questions. I hope it all works out.

I taped the Olympics since I was going to be gone - so I think I will put that on while I'm knitting today. I have the crocheted slippers almost done, but ran out of the embroidery floss that I was using for the lacy trim...need to go to JoAnn's for some more. In the meantime, I'm still working on a baby blanket and baby socks which is an Ann Budd pattern. I'm trying it on HiyaHiya 9" circular needle. I actually like using it after I got used to it....kind of fiddly, but then so are the DPNs. 

The "pizza" sounds great---except for the anchovies. I can use anchovey paste, but not the real filets...has to do with texture vs. taste. Would it taste almost the same if I added paste to the sauce?

The recipes this week sound awesome - I'm eating the left over LeSeur pea relish and Chinese cole slaw today. They're both delicious if you haven't tried them yet, you're in for a treat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Shiloh. My cat is 10 yrs old and I pray every day, I'll have her a few more years. But when/if she gets very sick, I will NOT let her suffer.
> ...


I had a cat a few years ago that lived for 17 yrs but his kidneys failed. It broke our hearts. My daughter gave me a kitten a couple of weeks later but I only had him for 8 yrs. He had cancer but I understand that's fairly unusual in cats. I really liked the quote someone posted earlier about the parts of our hearts and dog's hearts. I say that getting a new pet helps the heart heal!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam. I was praying for a miracle for you and Shiloh. But Shiloh is waiting for you on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge and playing with all the other pets who've gone before.
Hugs to you.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, I'm so sorry to hear about Shilo. (((hugs))) to you all.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> pheonas said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from Florida. Have been reading all the posts and thought I would join.
> ...


My MGB is Grey, was repainted by prior owner, original colour was blue. Is a 1980 named Neville, DH has a 1958 A Coupe, Daphne. We have been MG owners for close to 20 years and enjoy the hobby and the people met who are also old car enthusiasts. Neville, needed a lot of cosmetic work along with some mechanical work when purchased but hubby fixed it up so well that I would never consider selling. Love driving it but 100 degrees is just too hot for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


So sorry Sam, nothing more I can say, that would help you and Alex, and especial Heidi.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

What did you like about amaranth? Was it a sticking powder that kept the bread together? Did the bread rise? Do you have the recipe, hon, by the way I miss you being in Sa. joe p



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, watched the Olympics most of the day, so nice to see people playing nice with each other from all over the world. Oh, just like us.
> 
> Joe, I've never made a gluten free bread, at least not on purpose but I've used Amaranth to make bread several years ago and loved loved loved it. I need to do that again, thank you for the memory.
> 
> Well, night/morning everyone, hope it's a great one, see you all on the flip side.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am off to mass and step son is going to move furniture in the day room where I sit to start sealing the granite rock floor we installed when we moved in 11 years ago to make it look like an old cottage from England. It is horrible to try to clean but being sealed it might be better. We spent 800 dollars for the stone alone and we put it in stone by stone and it is a bit uneven because rock is like that. I hope in a week or so when he (Anthony) gets the floor done and we have it all set up again I will have them take a picture to show y'all. I want to get out of here they're taking a break and then they will start. I need to get ready for mass, talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaa.... he he. joe p


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope it will get better. Praying for you and family, DollieD


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone who is wishing for some Christmas stockings to knit up, here are some more patterns from All Free Knitting. Scroll down to find the 5 Christmas Stockings free ebook. You can download the book immediately. I did and there are some very nice ones in there.
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks

Of course there are lots of other free ebooks to download too for most whatever suits your fancy! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost finished with cashmere yarn taking apart. I have three good size balls so far.
Sweater only cost three dollars,and worth the work.As chasmere is so expensive.I am now into recycle.
Also bought a couple of wool sweaters to felt,and make into pillows,or hearts. Will deside when done felting.
Just lazy about using new wool and having to knit it up to do it.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam,so sorry about Shiloh. We too have been there and it is hard


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

budasha said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly was a fantastic opening of the Olympics.Got to bed at 2.am and still woke at normal 6.20am. Guess i'll have to knit faster today to stop me nodding off or better still keep popping into the T party. Hope you all enjoy the display.
> ...


I watched it live on TV and thought the whole thing was fantastic. I have heard some people say that they didn't like it much. All those voluteers did a wonderful job in showing some of our history and the drummers were awesome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For anyone who is wishing for some Christmas stockings to knit up, here are some more patterns from All Free Knitting. Scroll down to find the 5 Christmas Stockings free ebook. You can download the book immediately. I did and there are some very nice ones in there.
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks
> 
> Of course there are lots of other free ebooks to download too for most whatever suits your fancy! :lol:


Really good link 5mmdpns, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, so sorry to hear of Shiloh's passing. I hope you all can remember the happy times and they will get your through these sad ones.
> 
> Great wedding and photos...thanks for sharing. I love the Bride's dress and the groom looks so dashing in his uniform. Sounds like they have quite the busy life.
> 
> ...


I would be inclined to dot the paste on top of the onions, perhaps putting the olives on top- so that you end up with a visually pleasing effect!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Anita H said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> ...


So sorry for your loss too, Anita. Been there too and it's never easy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, I am with you on how young adults don't always do what they should. I told my DD to start her applications to schools last March. She said she was too busy and stressed and would do it when school was out. Many jobs were filled while she was finishing up the school year. I fear she may have lost the opportunity to get a job this fall. She has done some emailing lately, but she just doesn't seem to be as pro-active as she should. I also told her she needed to find out about subbing, and she said she didn't want to talk about it. She feels that says she has given up on a job! I told her it was for her security, but she won't listen to me! Love her, but she does try my patience!


 Pammie,
I gather you DD is getting a teaching certificate? Many schools won't start hiring until their budgets are given to them, and that often doesn't happen till mid or late summer. Don't give up yet! It's often a waiting game for teachers who are trying to move schools....they won't tell their former school they are leaving until the very last minute, leaving the former school short, so openings are always happening during the summer and early fall.
Hang in there!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Sunday afternoon to all,
It's been a while since I've been able to sit and read the posts. Even today I really had to skim the postings. 
Sam, so sorry for the loss of Shiloh. You know you and the family are in our hearts & prayers. Was Shiloh the parent of the recent puppies? 
DollieD....our hearts & prayers are with you. I hope the husband realizes we must be active & diligent advocates for the patient. My son recently had a serious hand injury and repeatedly had to question & challenge. At one point the cast was being applied and he suggested that it was not being shaped correctly for his injury. The person putting the cast on assured him it was correct. My son went back to the surgeon and asked if it was correct and it absolutely was not. The surgeon had the cast removed and supervised as the hand was recasted. It really is important to ask questions and insist on answers, and not let oursleves be "brushed aside". There are so many areas in a hospital where things can go wrong. Be ever vigilant. We will keep your niece in our prayers.

The last 2-3 days have been quite tolerable, in fact lovely, weather-wise along the southern shore of Lake Erie. I was even able to sit outside. Normally the bugs are too thick and aggressive for me to be comfortable outside. I usually spend time on the screened-in porch. We have had lots of company, so I have been busy as the primary cook for all meals. Tonight will be leftovers, and then no company till next weekend.....when we expect to have about 20 people for dinner. A mini family reunion. My cousin has just had surgery to remove some cancer. They think they got it all, and she may not even have to have chemo/radiation. We are having a celebration of her life and the basically good result of the surgery. I think we'll go easy...hamburgers, potato salad, & fresh corn. Good comfort food!

It's cool enough recently for me to pick up the kintting. I had started a baby blanket yesterday, but had made a mistake, and couldn't resolve it, so...it's all frogged and I will start again. Wish me luck!

The weekend is almost over...hoping to see my son for a little bit today. He's about 45 minutes past his stated ETA. I love having him close enough for frequent visits..if work and committments allow.

Happy Olympic viewing to all....have a good week!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> What did you like about amaranth? Was it a sticking powder that kept the bread together? Did the bread rise? Do you have the recipe, hon, by the way I miss you being in Sa. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do miss being in SA too, but love it here also. It's a very small town compared to Schertz, less than 6000 people and the larger town we go to that has Walmart, Kmart, and Target is half the population of Schertz. So funny, DH thought he was a country boy, now he's figured different. lol

I loved the Texture and flavor of the Amaranth, I'll see if I can find the recipe and post it. I used a bread maker but can't remember the recipe I used, I had a great book, but I think it got lost in the move to SA. Gotta run to Wallyworld in Scottsbluff NE (62miles round trip) so I'll look for the receipt when I get back later this afternoon.

Here is some good info though that might be of help. 
http://glutenfreecooking.about.com/od/nutritionmealplanning/a/amaranth.htm
http://www.celiac.com/articles/679/1/Bread-Class-with-Alternative-Flours-by-Karen-Robertson/Page1.html
http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all?foodido=14426,16630


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, so sorry to hear of Shiloh's passing. I hope you all can remember the happy times and they will get your through these sad ones.
> ...


Thanks....I'll try that.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just finished eating my lunch and read the last post. It's very hot here again and I think almost everyone is staying indoors enjoying air-conditioning. Of course, we might not be so thrilled when our large electric bill comes in the mail. I finished weaving in all the ends last night of the vest I completed the other evening. I found a new and really neat way to weave in the ends. If it's either a garter or stockingette st., you mimic the actual pattern. I saw it once on a link/u-tube, but could never find it again even though I thought I had bookmarked it. I hadn't so decided that surely I should be able to figure it out myself and amazingly, I did!!! So now I am working on two scarves that are different patterns and a welcome change to hold such lightweight yarn and smaller pieces. I watched part of the Olympics this a.m. & felt so sorry for the female cyclists having to ride through such heavy rain. It must have been quite chilly in London since those standing along the streets were in jackets as well as rain gear. Kind souls to stand there in that nasty weather to cheer on the cyclists. Hope you are all keeping those knitting needles busy today doing wondrous things. Don't forget to take time out occasionally to rest your fingers.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

please join us soon anita - we need you in the conversation - lots of people make interesting conversation. drinks of your choice are always available so come sit a spell and stay late.

sam



Anita H said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ranger - welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided to stop in and share a cuppa. we are looking forward to seeing you often - many voices make interesting conversations. so come early and stay late - we would love having you.

sam



Ranger said:


> Sam,so sorry about Shiloh. We too have been there and it is hard


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Just popping in here for a bit. I'm taking a small break from hemming my new linen pants. It's much too hot here in Texas to be wearing jeans. 

I'm sorry over the loss of Shiloh. It's rough losing a fuzzy 4-legged child.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

carol - i couldn't agree more about questioning your doctor - i want to know the when, why, what and anything else i think of before anything is done. i think it helps to show the doctor you are interested in your own health.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday afternoon to all,
> It's been a while since I've been able to sit and read the posts. Even today I really had to skim the postings.
> Sam, so sorry for the loss of Shiloh. You know you and the family are in our hearts & prayers. Was Shiloh the parent of the recent puppies?
> DollieD....our hearts & prayers are with you. I hope the husband realizes we must be active & diligent advocates for the patient. My son recently had a serious hand injury and repeatedly had to question & challenge. At one point the cast was being applied and he suggested that it was not being shaped correctly for his injury. The person putting the cast on assured him it was correct. My son went back to the surgeon and asked if it was correct and it absolutely was not. The surgeon had the cast removed and supervised as the hand was recasted. It really is important to ask questions and insist on answers, and not let oursleves be "brushed aside". There are so many areas in a hospital where things can go wrong. Be ever vigilant. We will keep your niece in our prayers.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

In spite of your heaviness of heart, Sam, you are still the amiable and welcoming host for our Tea Party. Thank you so much. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> See I knew someone out there would know other than size of grain, though that is important too. So I guess if I'm limiting the amount of salt in a diet I could use a salt substitute or just less salt. thanks so much everyone AND 5mmdpns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seasoning with celery seeds should help with the reduction of your salt.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

81brighteyes - do you think you could do a picture tutorial on the weaving in the ends? i do a fairly good job of hiding it but would love to see yours.

maybe we could also have a picture of the vest. always anxious to see your finished knitting. did you design this vest?

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Just finished eating my lunch and read the last post. It's very hot here again and I think almost everyone is staying indoors enjoying air-conditioning. Of course, we might not be so thrilled when our large electric bill comes in the mail. I finished weaving in all the ends last night of the vest I completed the other evening. I found a new and really neat way to weave in the ends. If it's either a garter or stockingette st., you mimic the actual pattern. I saw it once on a link/u-tube, but could never find it again even though I thought I had bookmarked it. I hadn't so decided that surely I should be able to figure it out myself and amazingly, I did!!! So now I am working on two scarves that are different patterns and a welcome change to hold such lightweight yarn and smaller pieces. I watched part of the Olympics this a.m. & felt so sorry for the female cyclists having to ride through such heavy rain. It must have been quite chilly in London since those standing along the streets were in jackets as well as rain gear. Kind souls to stand there in that nasty weather to cheer on the cyclists. Hope you are all keeping those knitting needles busy today doing wondrous things. Don't forget to take time out occasionally to rest your fingers.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

redkimga - welcome to the tea party - we are hoping you make a habit of joining us as often as you can - we will have your favorite drink on hand just waiting for you.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Just popping in here for a bit. I'm taking a small break from hemming my new linen pants. It's much too hot here in Texas to be wearing jeans.
> 
> I'm sorry over the loss of Shiloh. It's rough losing a fuzzy 4-legged child.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i will try really hard to keep up with everything - i am watching the olympics along with all of you i am sure so i am in and out. the us women just won the shell race - it looks so easy. lol

sam

i also wanted to thank everyone for the kind thoughts concerning shiloh - alex seems fine this morning which i am happy for. yesterday was an emotionally draining time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie,
I gather you DD is getting a teaching certificate? Many schools won't start hiring until their budgets are given to them, and that often doesn't happen till mid or late summer. Don't give up yet! It's often a waiting game for teachers who are trying to move schools....they won't tell their former school they are leaving until the very last minute, leaving the former school short, so openings are always happening during the summer and early fall.
Hang in there!

Thank you so much for the encouragement. She has taught 3 years, and we both thought that this was a good time. She has experience, but does not require a huge salary. There is still time, and she could get a job after school starts. That happened to one of her friends. I'm trying to be optimistic! If she doesn't get anything she will sub until she does. That way she will have some money. Of course she will still have to live with me. At least she has me!
Carol (IL)[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We just finished receiving a beautiful thunder storm complete with lots of rain. This gentle thunder storm lasted for about 3 hours. Skies are still overcast and might be sharing some more rain later on. The air feels so fresh!! Oh, I hear another gentle rumble going on!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish we would get some rain! It is very dry here and I missed my watering day on Saturday. My next watering day is Tuesday, and that is my DM's birthday and I will be going to see her. So, if I don't get any watering done Tuesday night, my next day will be Saturday. I wish I had a sprinkler system!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,
I am sorry to hear about your dog. We have allergies so no pets but my Dad had a dog who was very important to him.

Both our reunion nights went very well. I understand why people who did not enjoy high school would not want to return -why revisit unhappy memories? 
I agree with Rookie Retiree that reunions improve the further you are away from graduation. There is no need/desire to try to impress with what you have accomplished, etc. Once you retire, have gained a few pounds, lost some hair, added a few wrinkles, you are pretty much on equal footing. People you didn't talk to before are more than happy to talk to you now. There was a real spirit of comraderie and hugs from people I never would have dreamed of hugging before. We have lost about 25% of our classmates. Perhaps we are all happy and grateful to be survivors.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting this 5mm, I've been to this site before but I've never signed up for the newsletter until today. Sue



5mmdpns said:


> For anyone who is wishing for some Christmas stockings to knit up, here are some more patterns from All Free Knitting. Scroll down to find the 5 Christmas Stockings free ebook. You can download the book immediately. I did and there are some very nice ones in there.
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks
> 
> Of course there are lots of other free ebooks to download too for most whatever suits your fancy! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anita, so sorry about your Ozzie. It is so hard when we lose loved ones, 2 or 4 legged.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Heavens above! I leave you all alone for 24 hours and come back to find another 10 pages of tea party to read through! This is going to take a while.  

Before I go back and read though, this is for you, Sam: I bought a bread machine! I found myself at Goodwill yesterday (isn't that surprising? :roll: ) and there was a bread machine for just $10 and, to top it off, there was a Better Homes bread machine cookbook. This morning I went on line and found the user manual in PDF and I plan to try my first loaf tomorrow. Just plain white bread to start but I'm excited at the prospect. I'll report on it later. Meanwhile, back to catching up with the party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Heavens above! I leave you all alone for 24 hours and come back to find another 10 pages of tea party to read through! This is going to take a while.
> 
> Before I go back and read though, this is for you, Sam: I bought a bread machine! I found myself at Goodwill yesterday (isn't that surprising? :roll: ) and there was a bread machine for just $10 and, to top it off, there was a Better Homes bread machine cookbook. This morning I went on line and found the user manual in PDF and I plan to try my first loaf tomorrow. Just plain white bread to start but I'm excited at the prospect. I'll report on it later. Meanwhile, back to catching up with the party.


That sounds great KatyNora! Wishing you much success- the machine sounds a real bargain!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

happyhooker59 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first tea party I have been reading and enjoying all the posts and even added a few pics just love this site some much info to learn and if you get stuck on a project there is help. I am working on a lace sweater but its my first lace project not sure I am happy with it may frog it ol well I know the pattern by heart now. I am glad coffee is served also because this seattle girl is lost without her coffee have a wonderful week cherie


Oh, goodie!! Another Washingtonian! Welcome aboard, Cherie.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Carol (IL),
I thank you for your response.
I am a real questioner, but her husband is not.
Many, many thousands of $$$ are slipping away and no one is sure...why !
I feel like we are in an insane asylum.
It is very unreal.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh. I know you'll all miss her terribly, but try to think of her across the rainbow bridge, healthy and happy. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks for posting this 5mm, I've been to this site before but I've never signed up for the newsletter until today. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sue, I get delightful patterns to download in the All Free Knitting newsletter they send several times a week to me. I thought I should post this one about the Christmas stockings as Joe P is knitting up Christmas stockings and someone else wanted some patterns too. I know that there are so many many many more Christmas stocking patterns on-line, but these came right to me to share with the Tea folks! And before you know it, Christmas is here!

My Mom is going to knit up some cowels for at least two presents for my SIL and neice. As soon as she gets her yarn sorted out, I will follow up with knitting some pairs of mittens to make a matching set to go with them. I will likely knit up some dishclothes too for the college kids and my kids out west. They like homemade yarn stuff. I will crochet up some doilies too.

And it is still raining out!! nice for us and if I could, I would share it with all who are in need of rain for their land/gardens/lawns/crops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Carol (IL),
> I thank you for your response.
> I am a real questioner, but her husband is not.
> Many, many thousands of $$$ are slipping away and no one is sure...why !
> ...


It does sound very unreal....is there an insurance company involved to pay for some of the bills and to apply some "case management" to the process? If not and your niece and nephew are picking up the total bill, then they absolutely need to be checking on what medical procedures are being performed and why.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Carol (IL),
> I thank you for your response.
> I am a real questioner, but her husband is not.
> Many, many thousands of $$$ are slipping away and no one is sure...why !
> ...


First off, Dollie, get her parents to get a second opinion! and get straight answers! Next get someone to get power of attorney over her finances and personal health matters. This is too much to chance it to fate and see what happens. God is in control here and let Him guide you. Prayers for what needs to happen and peace of mind for you all there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Just finished eating my lunch and read the last post. It's very hot here again and I think almost everyone is staying indoors enjoying air-conditioning. Of course, we might not be so thrilled when our large electric bill comes in the mail. I finished weaving in all the ends last night of the vest I completed the other evening. I found a new and really neat way to weave in the ends. If it's either a garter or stockingette st., you mimic the actual pattern. I saw it once on a link/u-tube, but could never find it again even though I thought I had bookmarked it. I hadn't so decided that surely I should be able to figure it out myself and amazingly, I did!!! So now I am working on two scarves that are different patterns and a welcome change to hold such lightweight yarn and smaller pieces. I watched part of the Olympics this a.m. & felt so sorry for the female cyclists having to ride through such heavy rain. It must have been quite chilly in London since those standing along the streets were in jackets as well as rain gear. Kind souls to stand there in that nasty weather to cheer on the cyclists. Hope you are all keeping those knitting needles busy today doing wondrous things. Don't forget to take time out occasionally to rest your fingers.


Just normal British summer weather...........we're used to it! :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DollieD, I'm sending positive energy for your niece, and for you. I can only imagine how hard it is to have so little information on what's causing her condition. I do hope all will be well soon. Stay strong.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dollie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Cindi and the rest of the family. I hope the doctors find something soon. I agree with whoever wrote that you need a second opinion.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Anita, I'm sorry you had to let Ozzie go to the Rainbow Bridge. My late MIL had a boxer at one time. He loved to play with the kids, she told me. I'll think of your Ozzie playing too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--welcome to the new ones and sympathies for those who mourn...sorry to hear about the passing of furry friends, and DollieD, wow--I would be asking all kinds of questions, for sure. I do hope all gets straightened out there.

Ah, let's see. I've probably forgotten half of what else I wanted to respond to, as it took me so long to catch up. The pizza-like recipe sounds good except for the anchovies; I don't care for those at all, but perhaps mushrooms with the olives for me? I make pizza pretty regularly when it's cool enough to turn the oven on. Last night, we went out for a club sandwich!

My marathon weekend goals are going well. I am 3/4 of the way there! But I'm tired. LOL

I have also made progress on the dress, made it to the waist part and am now increasing for the top and hoping I have enough yarn to finish--I thought I had plenty to start with but the ball is getting awfully small. I did weigh it and see how many grams 4 rows takes, so it looks as if I will have enough; if not, I suppose I'll have to find a suitable matching color to finish it off. Oh, the adventures of knitting!

DD comes home Tuesday night, so I am getting pretty excited about that. 

I'll be making a Christmas stocking for new GD this year, and her mom said she wanted it like the GS's but with different colors...I didn't use a pattern for it, though, so I will have to work from the picture and see how close I get.  Well, I wanted it to be one of a kind. Heh.

I've been watching some of the Olympics. The gymnasts are my favorites--it just amazes me the things they can do. I think some more of that will be on during "prime time" tonight, so I should get some more knitting done. Honestly, I was getting somewhat bored with the dress so I've decided to add a lace panel to the middle of the back; all that straight knitting (while I can do it rather mindlessly) was getting tiresome, so I added the element to make me pay better attention. I really don't want to give up or make a mistake and have to frog at this point!

Has anyone heard from Marianne over the last couple of days? I know she was having computer issues, but I've been wondering about her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--welcome to the new ones and sympathies for those who mourn...sorry to hear about the passing of furry friends, and DollieD, wow--I would be asking all kinds of questions, for sure. I do hope all gets straightened out there.
> 
> Ah, let's see. I've probably forgotten half of what else I wanted to respond to, as it took me so long to catch up. The pizza-like recipe sounds good except for the anchovies; I don't care for those at all, but perhaps mushrooms with the olives for me? I make pizza pretty regularly when it's cool enough to turn the oven on. Last night, we went out for a club sandwich!
> 
> ...


no, not heard from Marianne!
But a lot of people have been otherwise occupied- I have presumed that your prolonged drought might be taking it's toll.
You are welcome to not liking anchovies! I see most receipts as a starting point- although it, according to my understanding of French cuisine - has then to be given a new name- I have no idea if the 'rules' are as strict any longer, and have no-one in particular to ask!
Have also been involved in watching the Olympics- I love the equestrian events- so will be rather involved for a couple more days- must get back to my mittens!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

DollyD I hope your niece is feeling better. Praying for her husband to have wisdom to talk to Dr's. I never been to my HS renunions either I always thought that's the way they'd be. Our school was very "clicky" I still remember the JOY of graduation day!!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just checking in to see what all going on. Today and yesterday lost days for me. Spent most of them in bed. Not interested in the olympics this year as I haven't been following the players. I once was very interested in gymnastics, but now can hardly remember when the last time I turned the tv on. Feeling some better after all that rest-I guest I don't really ever get enough sleep. I haven't eaten yet either, so I guess I'll get up and fix some "breakfast" even though its 3:00 pm. It's quite warm this afternoon: 83deg. in the house, probably more outside. The sky is absolute cloudless, kind of grey rather than blue. May our next days be full of sunshine and joy. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marge, we sometimes have breakfast for supper, and it's very comforting. I hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam I am so sorry for the loss of Shiloh. I am only on page 13 right now. But at the time that this was posted last night I was already in tears as we had been talking about our dogs that we have had so I was already shedding tears that wouldn't stop it must have been because of Shiloh as well. Without knowing about Shiloh something in me must have known that happens to me every once in a while and I can't figure out why something is happening and then afterward I find out that there was something else that had happened and then it makes sense.

My GD's wedding is over (thank goodness) what a fiasco! I
'm glad I only have 1 GD. Now to continue reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.


I would just omit the anchovies, but it becomes something other than pissaladiere!
wish I could afford smoked oysters more often!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh now I haven't eaten any in decades for sure. (smoked oysters) but used to sit with my dad eating them with saltine crackers.


myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My Dad used to like them on a brown bread, with lemon juice.
Which has just reminded me of another of his favourites, mince, [ground beef] with triangles of toast, he also cooked a mean roast beef and Yorkshire pudding!



settleg said:


> Oh now I haven't eaten any in decades for sure. (smoked oysters) but used to sit with my dad eating them with saltine crackers.
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> My Dad used to like them on a brown bread, with lemon juice.
> Which has just reminded me of another of his favourites, mince, [ground beef] with triangles of toast, he also cooked a mean roast beef and Yorkshire pudding!
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very good mince dish in an Edinburgh pub in 1984.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

preston said:


> redkimga - welcome to the tea party - we are hoping you make a habit of joining us as often as you can - we will have your favorite drink on hand just waiting for you.
> 
> sam


Why, thank you, Mr. Sam. That's so kind of you.

I'm taking another break. I finished hemming one of the "new" pants. I'm starting on the other, but I won't finish them tonight. My hands are not used to the really fine hemming I want to do on them.

I went thrifting yesterday and lucked out with 3 new linen pants (hence the hemming). I thought that I had also lucked out with a nice wool sweater to recycle into knitting yarn - unfortunately the sweater has serged seams. 

If I can't find another wool sweater with proper seams, I might give the sweater a go & just get ready to join all those strands using the invisible braided join. It's hard to find real wool sweaters here in Texas.

I did find a cotton sweater. If it's still there, I might snag it to see if it will recycle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have decided that it is really sad when I am so disappointed in the US getting a silver medal instead of gold. I really need to rethink my attitude! I am really proud of all of the athletes from all of the countries. This has been a very positive Olympics. I am loving every minute of it!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good for you katynora - anxious to hear how your first loaf turns out.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Heavens above! I leave you all alone for 24 hours and come back to find another 10 pages of tea party to read through! This is going to take a while.
> 
> Before I go back and read though, this is for you, Sam: I bought a bread machine! I found myself at Goodwill yesterday (isn't that surprising? :roll: ) and there was a bread machine for just $10 and, to top it off, there was a Better Homes bread machine cookbook. This morning I went on line and found the user manual in PDF and I plan to try my first loaf tomorrow. Just plain white bread to start but I'm excited at the prospect. I'll report on it later. Meanwhile, back to catching up with the party.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

redkimba - do you have a tutorial for the invisible braided join? it sounds like something i would like to learn.

sam



Redkimba said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > redkimga - welcome to the tea party - we are hoping you make a habit of joining us as often as you can - we will have your favorite drink on hand just waiting for you.
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oh now I haven't eaten any in decades for sure. (smoked oysters) but used to sit with my dad eating them with saltine crackers.
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> ...


Found smoked oysters for 99cents a can at Big Lots just a couple of weeks ago. There's one in the shopping center where I take her each week and we check in to see what they have and often find pleasant surprises in the food aisles.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.


Settleg, anchovies are wonderful - straight out of the can might be a bit much for some folks (though once when my daughter was about 3 and watching me cook, she ate a whole tinful while my back was turned - and still loves them, many years later). They add a richness and depth of flavor that's quite special. You'll notice that in many recipes they're chopped up fine, and they'll more or less dissolve in a sauce. Seriously, you should try them, beginning with small doses, maybe  They're not a lot like smoked oysters, but if you like one you may well like the others.

We had the best, most dramatic, heavy monsoon this afternoon! And did we ever need it! Hoping for more and more of them!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to see you bellestarr12 - wish the monsoon had come to us too - still dry. at least we don't have forest fires - the germans all showed up and cut the trees down to farm. lol

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Sam, I'm very sorry for the loss of Shiloh. It hurts so bad to love our pets as they do become one of the family. I swore when I lost my Button I would not get another cat but then after a few months I longed so much for a furry pet and not we have ZiggyBella. She is much comfort to me even though my hubby gets so aggravated with her at times. 
I love watching the Olympics and especially synchronized swimming, equestrian and gymnastics. I use to teach gymnastics and my daughters took it as well. I was teaching way back when Bart Conner was just coming around and our head coach at Olympic Gold was the coach of a few of the past Olympic teams way before he was well known. Does that show my age? Don't answer that. LOL He now coaches for OU. The thing I don't like and still don't like about the Olympics is the judging and how prejudice they are. It is never fair. There is just too much politics involved in it all and it is, and has never been, fair no matter what country you are from. I also hate that most of the athletes think that this is the most important thing in their life and that this is all there is to life. I understand the energy and devotion it takes to accomplish anything in life but to feel that your life from now on depends on what you do or don't accomplish in the Olympics is so not right. This should just be a milestone not a legacy. Life is so much more than a game. I do like the camaraderie that most of the athletes have to one another. It should show how we all should be able to get along with one another all the time, not just two weeks out of every 4 yrs. But enough of that. I'm not looking forward to next week as the next four days are to be 108 or higher and not below 100 in the next weeks forcast. I lost track of how many days over 100 so far.
Hope all are staying cool or warm which ever the case may be.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i have been wondering the same thing - the dedication these athletes have - one of the gymnists actually moved away from home to be with the coach she thought would do her the most good. i just hope the discipline they have for their sport carries them through the rest of their lives.

getting late - will see everyone in the morning. probably not very early. how comes the morning bread myfanwy?

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Sam, I'm very sorry for the loss of Shiloh. It hurts so bad to love our pets as they do become one of the family. I swore when I lost my Button I would not get another cat but then after a few months I longed so much for a furry pet and not we have ZiggyBella. She is much comfort to me even though my hubby gets so aggravated with her at times.
> I love watching the Olympics and especially synchronized swimming, equestrian and gymnastics. I use to teach gymnastics and my daughters took it as well. I was teaching way back when Bart Conner was just coming around and our head coach at Olympic Gold was the coach of a few of the past Olympic teams way before he was well known. Does that show my age? Don't answer that. LOL He now coaches for OU. The thing I don't like and still don't like about the Olympics is the judging and how prejudice they are. It is never fair. There is just too much politics involved in it all and it is, and has never been, fair no matter what country you are from. I also hate that most of the athletes think that this is the most important thing in their life and that this is all there is to life. I understand the energy and devotion it takes to accomplish anything in life but to feel that your life from now on depends on what you do or don't accomplish in the Olympics is so not right. This should just be a milestone not a legacy. Life is so much more than a game. I do like the camaraderie that most of the athletes have to one another. It should show how we all should be able to get along with one another all the time, not just two weeks out of every 4 yrs. But enough of that. I'm not looking forward to next week as the next four days are to be 108 or higher and not below 100 in the next weeks forcast. I lost track of how many days over 100 so far.
> Hope all are staying cool or warm which ever the case may be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i have been wondering the same thing - the dedication these athletes have - one of the gymnists actually moved away from home to be with the coach she thought would do her the most good. i just hope the discipline they have for their sport carries them through the rest of their lives.
> 
> getting late - will see everyone in the morning. probably not very early. how comes the morning bread myfanwy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

When we lost our lovely Tussock (wire-haired terrier) the week before Christmas a couple of years ago, I told the children we would get another dog, but not until the long summer holiday was over and everyone was back to school and work (I don't think it is fair to spend weeks with a pup 24/7, then expect them to be happy on their own for 8 hours a day. Better they know what to expect right from the start).
By the time we found a litter that sounded worth looking at, 2 months had passed. The three of us were chatting excitedly about driving to the little settlement where the pups were when suddenly my husband blew to bits, saying that no one had consulted him and he didn't want another dog. We talked and he agreed to another, but only with specific rules, which the rest of us were ok with. 
We brought home this little scrap of 8 week old labrador/border collie cross which we had named Zephyr, and guess who is the most besotted by him? And has been from day one!! Go figure.
Zephyr is now 2 3/4, 30 kgs (66 lbs) and still loves to sit on my husband's knee and gaze adoringly at him! Mutual Admiration Society.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Sam, I'm very sorry for the loss of Shiloh. It hurts so bad to love our pets as they do become one of the family. I swore when I lost my Button I would not get another cat but then after a few months I longed so much for a furry pet and not we have ZiggyBella. She is much comfort to me even though my hubby gets so aggravated with her at times.
> I love watching the Olympics and especially synchronized swimming, equestrian and gymnastics. I use to teach gymnastics and my daughters took it as well. I was teaching way back when Bart Conner was just coming around and our head coach at Olympic Gold was the coach of a few of the past Olympic teams way before he was well known. Does that show my age? Don't answer that. LOL He now coaches for OU. The thing I don't like and still don't like about the Olympics is the judging and how prejudice they are. It is never fair. There is just too much politics involved in it all and it is, and has never been, fair no matter what country you are from. I also hate that most of the athletes think that this is the most important thing in their life and that this is all there is to life. I understand the energy and devotion it takes to accomplish anything in life but to feel that your life from now on depends on what you do or don't accomplish in the Olympics is so not right. This should just be a milestone not a legacy. Life is so much more than a game. I do like the camaraderie that most of the athletes have to one another. It should show how we all should be able to get along with one another all the time, not just two weeks out of every 4 yrs. But enough of that. I'm not looking forward to next week as the next four days are to be 108 or higher and not below 100 in the next weeks forcast. I lost track of how many days over 100 so far.
> Hope all are staying cool or warm which ever the case may be.


My GD is in gymnastics. She is on the National team and just competed for nationals in CA. She came in first. Last year is was second. I am waiting for this years pictures. I can see why the athletes can get upset when they don't win. My GD has practice 4x per week at 3 hours each night. These are lessons with her coach a one on one. I think that is why she was so upset last year when she came in second. I agree it is not good, not much fun when there is so much pressure. She started gymnastics at 18months. Her mother was state champ for Ohio in highschool two years in a row. She then got a scholarship to the airforce academy and began skydiving. She was 3 in the U.S. and 12th in the world. I think that my GD has a lot of pressure from this.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Carol (IL),
> I thank you for your response.
> I am a real questioner, but her husband is not.
> Many, many thousands of $$$ are slipping away and no one is sure...why !
> ...


DollieD....I am so sorry. We will certainly keep you and all in our hearts & prayers. It's hard to be forced to sit on the sidelines. Sure wish someone could "reach" the husband. Clergy? Can you make friends with some of the nurses? It doesn't sound right.....again, I am pulling for a break through! Hang in there!
Carol(IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pammie,
I always thought subbing was the hardest job! More power to her. Her chances for a regular assignment should be good, as you say, she won't be at the top of the pay scale, and it seems many districts are getting rid of the older teachers and hiring the younger ones. It's all about the $$$. I'll keep my fingers crossed for her.!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

preston said:


> redkimba - do you have a tutorial for the invisible braided join? it sounds like something i would like to learn.
> 
> sam







It's one that I found in a thread here. 

now I have to work.. (oh, joy...)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have decided that it is really sad when I am so disappointed in the US getting a silver medal instead of gold. I really need to rethink my attitude! I am really proud of all of the athletes from all of the countries. This has been a very positive Olympics. I am loving every minute of it!


I'm always surprised by the athlete's reactions--those divers were crying flat out at winning a silver, they were so happy, but the swimming team looked so disappointed with the same result...they are all amazing just to have made it in my opinion.



bellestarr12 said:


> Settleg, anchovies are wonderful - straight out of the can might be a bit much for some folks (though once when my daughter was about 3 and watching me cook, she ate a whole tinful while my back was turned - and still loves them, many years later).


One of mine was like that with sardines! She and her dad would sit and just eat them on crackers.

I'm off to work in a few, but I did get caught up on the posts for now, at least. The dress is coming along--keeping an eye on the yarn and a bit antsy about whether it will hold out through the whole thing or not. I've decided to finish the front first and see how it goes. Yikes, I hope I don't run out--may have to get creative to finish it if I do. :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Sam, I'm very sorry for the loss of Shiloh. It hurts so bad to love our pets as they do become one of the family. I swore when I lost my Button I would not get another cat but then after a few months I longed so much for a furry pet and not we have ZiggyBella. She is much comfort to me even though my hubby gets so aggravated with her at times.
> I love watching the Olympics and especially synchronized swimming, equestrian and gymnastics. I use to teach gymnastics and my daughters took it as well. I was teaching way back when Bart Conner was just coming around and our head coach at Olympic Gold was the coach of a few of the past Olympic teams way before he was well known. Does that show my age? Don't answer that. LOL He now coaches for OU. The thing I don't like and still don't like about the Olympics is the judging and how prejudice they are. It is never fair. There is just too much politics involved in it all and it is, and has never been, fair no matter what country you are from. I also hate that most of the athletes think that this is the most important thing in their life and that this is all there is to life. I understand the energy and devotion it takes to accomplish anything in life but to feel that your life from now on depends on what you do or don't accomplish in the Olympics is so not right. This should just be a milestone not a legacy. Life is so much more than a game. I do like the camaraderie that most of the athletes have to one another. It should show how we all should be able to get along with one another all the time, not just two weeks out of every 4 yrs. But enough of that. I'm not looking forward to next week as the next four days are to be 108 or higher and not below 100 in the next weeks forcast. I lost track of how many days over 100 so far.
> Hope all are staying cool or warm which ever the case may be.


Boy you really said it. I feel the same way about women who think the wedding day is the most important thing, rather than the marriage.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided that it is really sad when I am so disappointed in the US getting a silver medal instead of gold. I really need to rethink my attitude! I am really proud of all of the athletes from all of the countries. This has been a very positive Olympics. I am loving every minute of it!
> ...


You must like to life dangerously.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Settleg, anchovies are wonderful - straight out of the can might be a bit much for some folks (though once when my daughter was about 3 and watching me cook, she ate a whole tinful while my back was turned - and still loves them, many years later).
> ...


I love sardines on crackers - sometimes that's lunch. Yesterday it was smoked oysters on crackers. And as a child I learned to love limburger cheese, as did my daughter. How about this stinky meal: assorted crackers, smoked oysters, sardines, limburger cheese, and thin sliced sweet or red onions, plus pickles, carrot & celery sticks, olives, apple slices, or whatever else is handy. Nice plate of nibbles for watching the Olympics, maybe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dollie, is she sedated so that she has been asleep all this time? That is seriously strange sounding. She could be only lightly sedated by any number of drugs and still be able to interact with those taking care of her. Who can answer questions about what she has been feeling? Only herself, truly. If somebody put me to sleep for any length of time just to make their job easier, I'd wake up ready to fight.

Pammie, do you plan to water your grass or shrubbery and stuff? I never water grass because then you have to mow it. But for other things, if you are on restrictions, soaker hoses are wonderful and all the water you use goes to the plant rather than evaporating.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I stayed up last night too watch Olympics. It was fun to watch but I don't know if I want to stay up that late every night! whew I'm tired today!! I guess I'll head out to walk dogs. Hope everyone has a great day and praying for rain for those still in drought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.



bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I haven't eaten any in decades for sure. (smoked oysters) but used to sit with my dad eating them with saltine crackers.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bellestarr12 I will give them a try; perhaps on the pizza dish I(sorry couldn't remember how to spell the real name).

I hope you folks in Arizona get more rain. Saw on the morning news you were suppose to today. 


bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Your pizza dish sounds yummy but I can't say I've ever tasted anchovies; just the idea has always turned me off like Sam said. Now smoked oysters I could eat by the tin full. Maybe I'll give this a try sometime. The mustard and tomatoes sound yummy.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I loved teaching (30+ years) but must say subbing was not for me except occassionally at the school I retired from and then I'd pick and choose who I would sub for knowing how they were able to maintain classroom discipline. My advantage was that when I subbed most of the kids already knew me and respected me so I didn't have too much trouble. I did stop subbing though; very stressful even given the above situation and healthwise I couldn't deal with more stress. Subbing is a good way to get your foot in the door so to speak.



cmaliza said:


> Pammie,
> I always thought subbing was the hardest job! More power to her. Her chances for a regular assignment should be good, as you say, she won't be at the top of the pay scale, and it seems many districts are getting rid of the older teachers and hiring the younger ones. It's all about the $$$. I'll keep my fingers crossed for her.!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I love sardines on crackers - sometimes that's lunch. Yesterday it was smoked oysters on crackers. And as a child I learned to love limburger cheese, as did my daughter. How about this stinky meal: assorted crackers, smoked oysters, sardines, limburger cheese, and thin sliced sweet or red onions, plus pickles, carrot & celery sticks, olives, apple slices, or whatever else is handy. Nice plate of nibbles for watching the Olympics, maybe?


I would eat some of that. LOL I sometimes think I could go vegetarian quite easily, but then I remember catfish!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What time should I be there??? LOL


bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Sam, I'm very sorry for the loss of Shiloh. It hurts so bad to love our pets as they do become one of the family. I swore when I lost my Button I would not get another cat but then after a few months I longed so much for a furry pet and not we have ZiggyBella. She is much comfort to me even though my hubby gets so aggravated with her at times.
> I love watching the Olympics and especially synchronized swimming, equestrian and gymnastics. I use to teach gymnastics and my daughters took it as well. I was teaching way back when Bart Conner was just coming around and our head coach at Olympic Gold was the coach of a few of the past Olympic teams way before he was well known. Does that show my age? Don't answer that. LOL He now coaches for OU. The thing I don't like and still don't like about the Olympics is the judging and how prejudice they are. It is never fair. There is just too much politics involved in it all and it is, and has never been, fair no matter what country you are from. I also hate that most of the athletes think that this is the most important thing in their life and that this is all there is to life. I understand the energy and devotion it takes to accomplish anything in life but to feel that your life from now on depends on what you do or don't accomplish in the Olympics is so not right. This should just be a milestone not a legacy. Life is so much more than a game. I do like the camaraderie that most of the athletes have to one another. It should show how we all should be able to get along with one another all the time, not just two weeks out of every 4 yrs. But enough of that. I'm not looking forward to next week as the next four days are to be 108 or higher and not below 100 in the next weeks forcast. I lost track of how many days over 100 so far.
> Hope all are staying cool or warm which ever the case may be.


I am not sure about other countries but in Canada, when you have a sports person disciplined in a specific area, that is their job -- that is their income -- that is their life. We all know that if a person does not do their job and do it well, there are others who are willing to take over when you get fired from your job. It is no different for these atheletes than for others who have a job and depend on it for their living. To us watching them, yes, it is a game. But it is not that way for the atheletes. I know that often we forget that. Same as a professional has to take years of education and on the job training, to get the job, these atheletes only get on the job training.
This also applies to any sports team players, ie. the hockey player has a job to do. It is not a game such as checkers. It is their living and employment.
Too often we are quick to judge and pass it off as it is just a game. We dont walk in their shoes and for most of us, we cant. We dont have that desire to go in that direction. We do have to be the best at what we can be, no matter what occupation we have in life.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

isn't that always the case hilary4 - my son-in-law has a standard poodle that sits beside him with her paw on his lap while he eats - while he watches television, etc. too funny. and then they get upset when i feed the dog off my fork. lol

i should add here that is is good to see you at the tea party - we are hoping that you make us a regular in your routine - we love having lots of people at the table - makes interesting conversation. hope to see you soon.

sam



 Hilary4 said:


> When we lost our lovely Tussock (wire-haired terrier) the week before Christmas a couple of years ago, I told the children we would get another dog, but not until the long summer holiday was over and everyone was back to school and work (I don't think it is fair to spend weeks with a pup 24/7, then expect them to be happy on their own for 8 hours a day. Better they know what to expect right from the start).
> By the time we found a litter that sounded worth looking at, 2 months had passed. The three of us were chatting excitedly about driving to the little settlement where the pups were when suddenly my husband blew to bits, saying that no one had consulted him and he didn't want another dog. We talked and he agreed to another, but only with specific rules, which the rest of us were ok with.
> We brought home this little scrap of 8 week old labrador/border collie cross which we had named Zephyr, and guess who is the most besotted by him? And has been from day one!! Go figure.
> Zephyr is now 2 3/4, 30 kgs (66 lbs) and still loves to sit on my husband's knee and gaze adoringly at him! Mutual Admiration Society.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


You are making me soooo hungry!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

redkimba - that you so much for the youtube site - i'll be checking it out yet today.

hope to hear from you after work.

sam



Redkimba said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > redkimba - do you have a tutorial for the invisible braided join? it sounds like something i would like to learn.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This was in the joke section of K P today. Thought some of yu might like it, since it fit in with the class reunion comments. Sue

"Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you."


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's like one I saw yesterday, most likely on KP: I wish I was as skinny now as I was when I thought I was fat. That's me.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

:mrgreen: Sam and all my friends, how i have missed you. i have been reading along, but was shut out, i can't remember why, i didn't click on something, (whatever it was don't do it, its miserable not to be able to talk to you)
I have prayed for you all when needed, hate the trials that some are going through, but if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it. 
As for the dave thing, sad for his part, if he wanted out, could have done it a bit more tastefully for my part and not try to make good people feel bad about themselves. enough said.
its been very busy here, sis had to have pacemaker installed, hope that helps her she has so many serious problems for her age, still talking about starting process to put dad in nursing home, mom is still not sure. 
our temp here today is supposed to reach 107, i am struggling to keep my tomatoes alive, i am watering them and the plants around my porch. 
my goodness how good to be able to talke with you, :? try being me and keeping your mouth shut :lol:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Since I have this iPad I have not been on much since I am still trying to navigate it. It is so different from my lap top.

The weather has been pretty good, some rain has fallen over the past few days a nd my lawn is starting to come back. It is mostly weeds. But at least they are green.

I am trying to catch up on the laundry today. Last load is ready to go into the washer and that is the couch blanket Rick likes to use. Jack, our dog , also likes it and as soon as Rick gets up Jack claims it. Every so often Rick will ask me to run it through the washer to get the dog hair out of it.

I have come across a cookbook that was printed in Scotland. I can not think of where or how I came into possession of it but is is an interesting read . There is one receipt for Haggis that sound interesting if anyone would like iti can post it. I have searched the whole book and can find no copywrite information . I think it would be ok to post.

Hope everyone is feeling up to snuff today and will check back later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Since I have this iPad I have not been on much since I am still trying to navigate it. It is so different from my lap top.
> 
> The weather has been pretty god, some rain has fallen over the past few days a nd my lawn is starting to come back. It is mostly weeds. But at least they are green.
> 
> ...


Yes, please do post the haggis recipe! There are always subtle little differences in every haggis recipe. I love to read recipes and see what strikes my fancy. 
This morning for breakfast I made bacon, eggs, and one toast with my coffee. Strange, but I had a craving for it and I have not had this for about 9 months! haha, it was a good thing I still knew how to cook this!! Tomorrow, it is likely back to toasted rye or pumpernickle and pb with coffee!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening/day Sam and everyone. Just enjoying the opening ceremonies of the Olympics, gotta love Daniel Craig as James Bond, I know I know, Sean Connery/Roger Moore are my first faves, but I can't say that Dalton or Pierce Brosnan didn't do a good job, but you have to admit, Daniel Craig does have flair and style as 007 (or anything else  )
> Oh well, now to get caught back up. Hope everyone is doing well or getting well. Be back in a bit.


that was my favorite as to the opening of the olympics, he did a really good job, how funny the queen parachuting into the games. she looks so dry all the time, so i am sure she thought that was a hoot. oh yeah, to have a voice again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about dried beef on a shingle. Mince I think is ground beef.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, so glad you found your voice again, we missed you. It's like having laryngitis and not able to talk, sucks big time. 
They said HM was wonderful about the whole idea, so glad she did it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> :mrgreen: Sam and all my friends, how i have missed you. i have been reading along, but was shut out, i can't remember why, i didn't click on something, (whatever it was don't do it, its miserable not to be able to talk to you)
> I have prayed for you all when needed, hate the trials that some are going through, but if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it.
> As for the dave thing, sad for his part, if he wanted out, could have done it a bit more tastefully for my part and not try to make good people feel bad about themselves. enough said.
> its been very busy here, sis had to have pacemaker installed, hope that helps her she has so many serious problems for her age, still talking about starting process to put dad in nursing home, mom is still not sure.
> ...


I am glad you are back.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Isn't that the truth! When I look at old pictures, I think that same thing. We are never satisfied are we? We only see our flaws  dandy/sue

P S I'm an anchovy lover also. Glad to see some of you agree. I get tired of people turning up their noses at them 



wannabear said:


> That's like one I saw yesterday, most likely on KP: I wish I was as skinny now as I was when I thought I was fat. That's me.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok! Here it is from "recipes from Scotland" by Marian McNeil
Haggis(traditional but-and-Ben recipe)

1sheep's pluck: liver,lights and heart
The large stomach bag
1/2 lb fresh beef suet
1 breakfast cupful stock or gravy
1breakfastcupful fine oatmeal
2 -3 onions
Salt and pepper
Pinch of Cayene

Clean the paunch or stomach bag thoroughly ; wash first in in cold water, then plunge into boiling watera nd scrape; then leave to soak overnight in cold salted water. In the morning put it aside with the rough side out. Wash the small bag and the pluck,and put them on to boil in cold water to cover, letting the wind-pipe hang over the pot to let impurities pass out freely. Boil for an hour and and a half, then remove and cut away the pipes and any superfluities of gristle. Mince the heart and lights, grate half the liver. ( the rest is not required.). Mince the onions And suet, toast the oatmeal very slowly before the fire or in a warm oven. Mix all these ingredient together and. Season with salt, plenty of black pepper and a pinch of cayenne. Pour over this sufficient of the pluck Bree to make the mixture sappy. Fill the bag rather more than half full-say 5/8s. It needs plenty of room to swell. Press out the air and sew the bag up securely. Put into a pot of fast boiling water,and prick it with a large needle when it first swells, to preventing bursting. Boil slowly but steadily for three hours, without the lid,adding more boiling water as required. Serve hot without any garnish.
At a Burns Supper the Haggis is usually piped in and is served with "neeps"" and " nips"--- mashed turnips and nips of whiskey-- and of course potatoes.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You are so right, Settleg, I've heard many soldiers say that the Army served the "poor man's" version of sausage gravy, or ground beef gravy on biscuits. They refer to it as S O S just as you said. We in IN and KY use ground sausage, which has way more flavor. 

We also like chipped beef gravy on toast or biscuits, but that is more to the liking of my lady friends rather than men. dandylion/sue



Settleg wrote : (We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.)


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You are so right, Settleg, I've heard many soldiers say that the Army served the "poor man's" version of sausage gravy, or ground beef gravy on biscuits. They refer to it as S O S just as you said. We in IN and KY use ground sausage, which has way more flavor.
> 
> We also like chipped beef gravy on toast or biscuits, but that is more to the liking of my lady friends rather than men. dandylion/sue
> 
> Settleg wrote : (We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.)


My dad called it that too, but he really liked it. My mom made it for him for years!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> :mrgreen: Sam and all my friends, how i have missed you. i have been reading along, but was shut out, i can't remember why, i didn't click on something, (whatever it was don't do it, its miserable not to be able to talk to you)
> I have prayed for you all when needed, hate the trials that some are going through, but if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it.
> As for the dave thing, sad for his part, if he wanted out, could have done it a bit more tastefully for my part and not try to make good people feel bad about themselves. enough said.
> its been very busy here, sis had to have pacemaker installed, hope that helps her she has so many serious problems for her age, still talking about starting process to put dad in nursing home, mom is still not sure.
> ...


Good to hear from you....even if you get shut off from the email notices, you can still find us by logging on to KnittingParadise.com and selecting Unread Topics to find the Tea Party or go directly to "preston" in the User List (that's our Dear Sam under a new name) and check out his postings. Look forward to hearing more from you. Hope your sister is doing better and that all goes well with your folks.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

southerngal - we are so glad to have you back - computer glitches can drive one to drink sometimes. hope you see you real often now that you are back.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> :mrgreen: Sam and all my friends, how i have missed you. i have been reading along, but was shut out, i can't remember why, i didn't click on something, (whatever it was don't do it, its miserable not to be able to talk to you)
> I have prayed for you all when needed, hate the trials that some are going through, but if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it.
> As for the dave thing, sad for his part, if he wanted out, could have done it a bit more tastefully for my part and not try to make good people feel bad about themselves. enough said.
> its been very busy here, sis had to have pacemaker installed, hope that helps her she has so many serious problems for her age, still talking about starting process to put dad in nursing home, mom is still not sure.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!

sam



dandylion said:


> You are so right, Settleg, I've heard many soldiers say that the Army served the "poor man's" version of sausage gravy, or ground beef gravy on biscuits. They refer to it as S O S just as you said. We in IN and KY use ground sausage, which has way more flavor.
> 
> We also like chipped beef gravy on toast or biscuits, but that is more to the liking of my lady friends rather than men. dandylion/sue
> 
> Settleg wrote : (We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, dropped in before I have to leave to see my Doc. for a follow up. I wanted to say so sorry to hear about Shiloh. I know how hard it is specially for someone with a soft hard like myself. I just went through losing my Oscar not long ago. 

My best wishes to everyone. Hooked on the Olympics. Take care until next time.
Sharon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all. Glad the Olympics are going down well with most folks, my DH is glued to the telly, but I haven't watched anything, not interested I'm afraid.
Southern Gal, good to hear from you again. I thought you'd gone the way of one or two others and departed with Dave, but obviously not. :lol: 
Edith, I like haggis (as long as it's not too spicy) but I don't know anyone nowadays who would make it themselves. You can even buy it tinned!
mjs, you're right mince is ground beef and Scotland's 2nd national dish is mince and tatties! It has to be steak mince though, because as my Gran used to say, "There's mince...and then there's mince." (No she didn't always make sense! :lol: )


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Mince and tatties??? O K what is that? Ground beef and taters (potatoes)? I guess I could look it up, but I'll take the easy (lazy) way and ask.  sue



KateB said:


> Hi all. Glad the Olympics are going down well with most folks, my DH is glued to the telly, but I haven't watched anything, not interested I'm afraid.
> Southern Gal, good to hear from you again. I thought you'd gone the way of one or two others and departed with Dave, but obviously not. :lol:
> Edith, I like haggis (as long as it's not too spicy) but I don't know anyone nowadays who would make it themselves. You can even buy it tinned!
> mjs, you're right mince is ground beef and Scotland's 2nd national dish is mince and tatties! It has to be steak mince though, because as my Gran used to say, "There's mince...and then there's mince." (No she didn't always make sense! :lol: )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Mince and tatties??? O K what is that? Ground beef and taters (potatoes)? I guess I could look it up, but I'll take the easy (lazy) way and ask.  sue
> 
> Got it in one! Ground beef (mince) with onions and gravy, and often with some veg in it too (carrots, swede, peas) served with mashed potatoes.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Mince and tatties??? O K what is that? Ground beef and taters (potatoes)? I guess I could look it up, but I'll take the easy (lazy) way and ask.  sue
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > redkimba - do you have a tutorial for the invisible braided join? it sounds like something i would like to learn.
> ...


Great hint, Redkimba! Thank you so much for posting this link.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I second that request for a recipe. Sounds so good. We'd be ever so grateful, Huh, Sam?  Sue



jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Mince and tatties??? O K what is that? Ground beef and taters (potatoes)? I guess I could look it up, but I'll take the easy (lazy) way and ask.  sue
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to one reunion and wasn't impressed. Just didn't get what all the hype was about. Won't attend another. Love the joke...so true, so true.


dandylion said:


> This was in the joke section of K P today. Thought some of yu might like it, since it fit in with the class reunion comments. Sue
> 
> "Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wondered where you had been; glad to see you back southern Gal. Sorry for the illnesses/surgery that your sis has had to endure and hopefully this will improve. My prayers are with you, your mom, and dad at having to come to the time to make such a tough decision. It was hard when my mom had to have my dad go to a nursing home but he had reached the point of 24 medical care which she just wasn't capable of doing. I then years later had to make the decision to place mom in a retirement/nursing home due to strokes. After about 6 months she liked it so much better because she actually was able to be more social than had she stayed at home or with me as I had sugggested. My prayers go out to all of you during this time.


Southern Gal said:


> :mrgreen: Sam and all my friends, how i have missed you. i have been reading along, but was shut out, i can't remember why, i didn't click on something, (whatever it was don't do it, its miserable not to be able to talk to you)
> I have prayed for you all when needed, hate the trials that some are going through, but if God brings you to it, he will bring you through it.
> As for the dave thing, sad for his part, if he wanted out, could have done it a bit more tastefully for my part and not try to make good people feel bad about themselves. enough said.
> its been very busy here, sis had to have pacemaker installed, hope that helps her she has so many serious problems for her age, still talking about starting process to put dad in nursing home, mom is still not sure.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that the sausage would add some great flavor but mom simply spiced up the ground beef with spices so it was good.


preston said:


> i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.
> ...


I've heard of using the dried beef also; guess it depends on which war, which unit, which branch of the military. Just know what my dad (whose now dead 22 years) always asked for and acknowledged. Either way it was and is good whichever way.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

My OH and I attended Boarding Schools in the same village. We have had 3 reunions one were we met and became friends before becoming partners.But we had people come from Australia, New Zealand, Hong Kong, USA and Canada, as well as UK.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi all. Glad the Olympics are going down well with most folks, my DH is glued to the telly, but I haven't watched anything, not interested I'm afraid.
> Southern Gal, good to hear from you again. I thought you'd gone the way of one or two others and departed with Dave, but obviously not. :lol:
> Edith, I like haggis (as long as it's not too spicy) but I don't know anyone nowadays who would make it themselves. You can even buy it tinned!
> mjs, you're right mince is ground beef and Scotland's 2nd national dish is mince and tatties! It has to be steak mince though, because as my Gran used to say, "There's mince...and then there's mince." (No she didn't always make sense! :lol: )


Here it is almost thirty years since I was in Edinburgh and I still love the memory. And that park with the memorial benches!!!! It was only in the last year that I discovered there are Arran and Aran islands. So I looked at the map and see Arran. That's as close to you as I've gotten so far.

A non sequitur - today at the knitting group there were two kids, brought by unrelated people, and one a boy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ladies, You just made my mouth water! I then realized it was 5PM here and I need to go eat something. 
It won't be ground beef, which we call hamburger  just because I don't have any right now, but that will definitely be on my list this week. 
To be politically correct for a while I have been buying chicken only, but you've brought back my yen for ground beef. 

I maybe could be a vegetarian if it weren't for hamburger. I just have to have it every once in a while. 

Maybe we all have those throw together ground meat meals - probably carried over the ocean years ago. We always called our slumgullian. It could be made either with tomatoes or without and I even like to add hominy in mine. 
That might raise a few eyebrows  
See you all after dinner. dandylion/sue


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Well you lovely TPer's I'm only just getting to know you all and I've got to leave you for a few weeks. I'm moving house on Wed and wont be reconnected until mid Sept.I'll miss you all and look forward to talking to you soon. Take care Jan


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Thinking of Joe, I went looking for Bob's Red Mill. Bob makes an abundance of grain products including whole grains and flours. Many of these grains are more nutritious than wheat. Amaranth is amazingly full of minerals. Teff is interesting, that's from Africa. There's spelt, and plain old oats, brown rice, quinoa, and I know I haven't hit them all. The thing is, you don't have to eat bread, and maybe trying to adjust your thinking in that direction might help. I love hot cereal for breakfast, and I don't add sugar at all, just fruit, or sometimes salt instead. Amaranth will pop like popcorn, it's just smaller. Bob also has pre-made mixes to use for bread making and other things. Lots of his things are organic. So here is the page on gluten-free, and you can go from there to the rest of the site. You can buy these foods on Amazon, too.

http://www.bobsredmill.com/our-story-on-gluten-free.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Thinking of Joe, I went looking for Bob's Red Mill. Bob makes an abundance of grain products including whole grains and flours. Many of these grains are more nutritious than wheat.


I've bought the quinoa from that brand at Walmart--though of course all the stores carry different things, it might be worth a look--and he goes to Costco, too; I used to see it there (our membership expired!).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of Joe, I went looking for Bob's Red Mill. Bob makes an abundance of grain products including whole grains and flours. Many of these grains are more nutritious than wheat.
> ...


The regular markets, Giant, Weis, etc., now carry a lot of Bobs products, sometimes in several places, gluten free separated from others for example.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Well you lovely TPer's I'm only just getting to know you all and I've got to leave you for a few weeks. I'm moving house on Wed and wont be reconnected until mid Sept.I'll miss you all and look forward to talking to you soon. Take care Jan


Have a good move and we'll see you when you get back...there's always the computers at the library to do a quick pop in!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Chayjan said:


> Well you lovely TPer's I'm only just getting to know you all and I've got to leave you for a few weeks. I'm moving house on Wed and wont be reconnected until mid Sept.I'll miss you all and look forward to talking to you soon. Take care Jan


Have sent you a private message.
Lin x


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Love Bob's Red Mill products. I just bought a bag of quinoa at a hefty $7 .00 a pound. I will use it with great respect. There was a recipe fo quinoa salad a while back on KP that I want to try. Maybe tomorrow .


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh Sam, I love sausage gravy and biscuits. Seems like the restaurants have been forgetting the sausage the past few years, though.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Settleg, if you ever get out this way, you'll be most welcome 

Sorlenna, Edith M, and anyone else I've missed, nice to know I'm in good company, food-taste-wise (and in many other ways too, of course).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Love Bob's Red Mill products. I just bought a bag of quinoa at a hefty $7 .00 a pound. I will use it with great respect. There was a recipe fo quinoa salad a while back on KP that I want to try. Maybe tomorrow .


Edith, I found that the bag I had (I think it was two pounds--been a while since I got it) lasted quite a while. It's very dense and seems that a little goes a long way. Enjoy yours!

Bellestarr, :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just signing in today. Still feeling under the weather, not sure just why. Pain persists in my thigh and knee, but now is relieved by meds more. Not interested in the olympics this year as previously. Was hoping to resume Tai Chi tomorrow, but probably not recommended, so I'll hope for next week. We are soon to have a trip to the "Grammy Museum" with the Sr. Ctr. We all enjoyed the trip last year and they have a nice mall at the edge where we can go out to eat. Trying still to get the pattern for the Stained glass wrap to work out for me. Have frogged numerous times. Still not quite right. Glad to hear from So. Gal again. I have lost notifications also and check in via old thread every wk. Didn't see any post from Nana J this day. Hope all is well with her. Marlark Marge.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> ...


The first thing Maddie wanted to learn to cook was biscuits and sausage gravy. She made some a few days ago. Not health food, but so good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that sounds good mjs. Do you cook it on the stove top or in the oven? I like the flavor cumin gives some dishes.


mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you bellestar12! I made a trip a little over 2 years ago to Gilbert, AZ to visit my niece and found the desert absolutely beautiful; not that Gilbert is desert but during our trip my daughter and I were amazed at the beauty. It was on my bucket list and after battling cancer it was just one of those things I had to do; finally saw the "big ditch" oh I mean Grand Canyon while there. Oh my goodness was it breathtaking. Know if you ever head to Georgia you are welcome here also.


bellestarr12 said:


> Settleg, if you ever get out this way, you'll be most welcome
> 
> Sorlenna, Edith M, and anyone else I've missed, nice to know I'm in good company, food-taste-wise (and in many other ways too, of course).


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I love your comments about the no gluten bread mixes and I bought a Bob's mix today and will try it soon. thanks all of you joe p.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Now that sounds good mjs. Do you cook it on the stove top or in the oven? I like the flavor cumin gives some dishes.
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Just signing in today. Still feeling under the weather, not sure just why. Pain persists in my thigh and knee, but now is relieved by meds more. Not interested in the olympics this year as previously. Was hoping to resume Tai Chi tomorrow, but probably not recommended, so I'll hope for next week. We are soon to have a trip to the "Grammy Museum" with the Sr. Ctr. We all enjoyed the trip last year and they have a nice mall at the edge where we can go out to eat. Trying still to get the pattern for the Stained glass wrap to work out for me. Have frogged numerous times. Still not quite right. Glad to hear from So. Gal again. I have lost notifications also and check in via old thread every wk. Didn't see any post from Nana J this day. Hope all is well with her. Marlark Marge.


Was a bit busy this morning, Marge- getting ready for Fale's return home- still have to get some of the groceries put away- had a very simple lunch- need to warm up a bit- good weather for a warm cuppa here- very grey day. But little wind here at present- although the forecast is not good- just hoping Fale's plane gets in without problems- one flight recently from the Cook Islands had to be diverted to Wellington- which makes for a long road trip back up the island! I do hope you get to Tai Chi next week!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I know that you are relieved/happy that Fale is coming home soon. Best wishes for his safe trip home and a smooth re-settling into your new room arrangements. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got one of those. That may end up being a dinner this week. Will have to see if I have any cumin. I can't remember using any in a long long time. In fact don't even know if the DH likes the flavor. Won't know if I don't test it out on him now. My or my, a surprise after 20 years! LOL


mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that sounds good mjs. Do you cook it on the stove top or in the oven? I like the flavor cumin gives some dishes.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Joy! it will be very early Thursday morning before I see him. I had hoped to go to the airport- but I have been told to stay home! [I think maybe there is not enough room in the car- and airport parking costs are astronomical! The dogs will be pleased to see him too!



jheiens said:


> I know that you are relieved/happy that Fale is coming home soon. Best wishes for his safe trip home and a smooth re-settling into your new room arrangements. Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Decided I better check in. The Olympics are really monopolizing my time! I was happy to see Britain win the bronze in men's gymnastics, but I think it should have stood at silver and Ukraine at bronze. I do not think the Japanese man did enough of a handstand to change the score. Oh well, it happens. US blew it in men's so that made me sad. I'm going to see my mom tomorrow. It is her 89th birthday. We're going to have a little party in her room, and then she will celebrate with the other residents in the afternoon. It is going to be a really quick trip! I hope everyone has a good night/day!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i knew someone would ask - but i vote for the recipe also. lol

sam



dandylion said:


> I second that request for a recipe. Sounds so good. We'd be ever so grateful, Huh, Sam?  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i grew up on sos - heavens forbid that we would call it that - daddy being a precher and all. still like it.

sam



settleg said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

chayjan - i have got to ask - are you moving the physical house or are you just moving to another house.

sam



Chayjan said:


> Well you lovely TPer's I'm only just getting to know you all and I've got to leave you for a few weeks. I'm moving house on Wed and wont be reconnected until mid Sept.I'll miss you all and look forward to talking to you soon. Take care Jan


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i love biscuits - i could eat them instead of bread - they make great small sandwiches. of course you can make big biscuits also -

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Anita, I'm sorry you had to let Ozzie go to the Rainbow Bridge. My late MIL had a boxer at one time. He loved to play with the kids, she told me. I'll think of your Ozzie playing too.


Thank you KatyNora. Ozzie was a special boy, he came in as a 4 month old foster dog and was adopted out 5 times so we decided that he just needed to be with us when he was returned the 5th time. I think he was happy with us and rode shotgum with me in all my trips all over FL to pick up needy boxers. He would not let anyone get near the car unless they were with me. I got stopped for speeding one time and I thought he was going to eat the police officer, I didn't get a ticket because the officer had adopted a boxer from another rescue group. He was so well trained to hand signals and was just wonderful, we miss him so much. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am the first one up this morn, maddi just had to go out, so now harper and scout are up also, only bailey is still sleeping with dad. i love it early, its quiet and i can read some and do my computer stuff without distractions, and goodness knows in a house with 2cats and 2 dogs it gets crazy.
sister is still in hosp. they did a colonoscopy yesterday and today doing something simular to get final results. she is loosing blood somewhere. we are going to be moving her into another rent house, with no steps (could have done this sooner but she is stubborn) so will be very busy ugh. 
i love the olympics, i must have missed the sacrinized swimming, but saw most of the diving and swimming. did i understand right that little gabbie on the womens gymnastics didn't qualify (they take the 2 highest scorers and she was 3rd) she is the little black girl with the beautiful smile. she is good, but they all were.
its supposed to be another hot one here, yesterday, we were at 108, i think its supposed to be a couple degrees cooler today, at that temp what does it matter.
wow, you guys make it hard to stay legal with ww. i have stayed the same this wk. but no wonder. i splurged some. i have lost 25lbs and am still going on. i just thinkof it as a lifestyle change in my cooking and eating,a nd if i don't do good one day, i just try better the next meal. i didn't get it on quickly and so its gonna be a slow process getting it off. i do exercises when i am motivated :-(


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jumping back to a previou topic: Several TPers noted recently that they had not been receiving notice of new postings. Well, this morning I found my KP digest notice in my ''junk mail'' box and have no idea why after nearly 1 1/2 yeaers on the forum. Wierd!! Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SOS or similar recipes might be our universal dish...we grew up with meat in cream sauce over biscuits or toast for supper meals. It was generally made with sauted onions and peppers in a cream gravy with hamburger, chipped beef, salmon, tuna or chicken. We rarely had sausage gravy and biscuits as a breakfast item, but think I need to make it make it one of these days because I do like it. I like to make it with ground mild Italian sausage or with ground turkey spiced up with some fennel and sage. MMMmm sounds good to me.

Discussions going on other threads about making Christmas Stockings---that's on my list too--need to start gathering my suppliesa nd get busy.

Still working on a Gypsycream Needs and Hug Bear in a heavy boucle yarn - just receive the safety eyes in the mail so will try to finish it this week. Also working on some Christmas slippers, baby socks and baby afgan. 

Good morning all - hope you're having a good week. The Olympics have been so much fun to watch.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

settleg said:


> That is so sweet of you bellestar12! I made a trip a little over 2 years ago to Gilbert, AZ to visit my niece and found the desert absolutely beautiful; not that Gilbert is desert but during our trip my daughter and I were amazed at the beauty. It was on my bucket list and after battling cancer it was just one of those things I had to do; finally saw the "big ditch" oh I mean Grand Canyon while there. Oh my goodness was it breathtaking. Know if you ever head to Georgia you are welcome here also.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


My daughter llives in Chandler and physically worked in Gilbert for awhile. We watched that city grow from 18 years ago when she first moved to AZ. She was in charge of making sure the hospital had all the i's dotted, t's crosses and everything met with the Board of Health, opened up on time and then had her 3rd child in the facility two days after it opened. The baby was a little early. Now she physically has her office in Chandler but also works some in Gilbert. The two centers are owned by the same parent company, Catholic Charities.
Needless to say we have been to AZ many times and you are right the "Big Ditch" is breathtaking also the drive down into Sedona is beautiful-not on the freeway, but a slower more curvey road(forgot the #). Anyway sundown is absolutely georgeous coming down into Sedona.
We are planning a Christmas trip to AZ this year. Partly to travel some of the western towns(DH loves the westerns) and to see the GC and spend Christmas with them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that sounds good mjs. Do you cook it on the stove top or in the oven? I like the flavor cumin gives some dishes.
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

got my cast off yesterday. YAY! They gave me a brace to wear off and on, don't need it around the house. I'm typing this with two hands, although it's not easy. Have to soak the arm in a whirlpool (lucky I have a whirlpool bath), squeeze a wet washcloth, and schedule occupational therapy 2x a week. My poor arm is truly a horror show! I go back to work tomorrow, and my boss is so incredibly squeamish, that if I inadvertently (on purpose) flash my incision at him, he'll retire faintly to his office and leave me alone. 

I want to publicly thank our own Flockie, who has been temping for me for the whole time I've been incapacitated! She has been incredibly helpful, and the whole office loves her! Just wish I could have been there to work with her. Just another example of how the KP/TP community stands together. FLOCKIE, YOU ROCK!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Have been getting caught up with all the postings. Y'all have made me very hungry! 

I use cast iron almost exclusively. I've inherited pans from both of my grandmothers, mother-in-law, and my DH has scoured thrift and antique store for some of my others. Finding lids to some has been a challenge, but now have most. I love cooking in them and have always had marvelous results.

Biscuits and sausage gravy are wonderful! Haven't had them in years, but will always remember how wonderful my Mom's were. (she was from Mississippi) There is a restaurant out here that has it as a staple on their menu. Just wonderful and the biscuits are so big and fluffy! 

Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile.

Viewed the video on braiding yarn ends. Wow, the answer to my prayers! Thanks for posting. Every time I view one of the You Tube links I get hooked on all the other ones they show that are related, and I end up spending more time than I originally intended. Yikes! 

Hope everyone has a good day/night blessed with peace, joy and happiness.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Last night I unraveled my first to-be-recycled sweater. It's a lace weight wool yarn. Not sure what I will make with it, but it's a dark purple marble. 

I will post pictures when I have a chance.

PS - I have 2 other sweaters to recycle. Hopefully those will turn out as nicely.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile.


Yes, please post that recipe. I love chorizo, but I can't have it due to the grease factor. (no gall bladder & on weight watchers)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Yes, please post that recipe. I love chorizo, but I can't have it due to the grease factor. (no gall bladder & on weight watchers)


Have you seen soyrizo? It tastes like chorizo but no grease--it's a soy product. We've used it and can't tell the difference in the taste.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> That is so sweet of you bellestar12! I made a trip a little over 2 years ago to Gilbert, AZ to visit my niece and found the desert absolutely beautiful; not that Gilbert is desert but during our trip my daughter and I were amazed at the beauty. It was on my bucket list and after battling cancer it was just one of those things I had to do; finally saw the "big ditch" oh I mean Grand Canyon while there. Oh my goodness was it breathtaking. Know if you ever head to Georgia you are welcome here also.
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, please post that recipe. I love chorizo, but I can't have it due to the grease factor. (no gall bladder & on weight watchers)
> ...


We use soyrizo all the time - love it! I'm not sure it's entirely fat free, but there's almost none, especially compared to the real thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good miserable morning folks! I seem to have caught a summer head cold. I thought it was only allergies yesterday, but after running fevers throughout the night and being all stuffed up this morning with a sore throat and some laryngitis, it appears that it is a head cold. I guess I must be going to bed often today and eating my Lipton's Chicken Noodle soup! haha, going to take my CDs and cassette tapes into the bedroom and listen to them! (yep, I still have over a hundred cassette tapes that are all my favorites). Hot cups of coffee sure felt good on my throat!

Humming birds are coming to my lilies out in the front of my house. Delightful to see them dash in and out of them!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for sausage gravy and biscuits - yeah!!!
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Jacki wrote:
Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile. It is also Weight Watcher friendly!


Yes, please post that recipe. I love chorizo, but I can't have it due to the grease factor. (no gall bladder & on weight watchers)

Ok folks, here it is! I haven't tried the soy one as every soy product I've tried that "replaces" meat just grosses me out! I'll try this one though as y'all have never lead me astray! I eat vegetarian a lot, especially in the summer when home-grown is available, but guess I'm a true carnivore!

Chorizo spice mix:
1 lb ground turkey
1 large clove garlic
1 TBS vinegar
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp cumin
2 TBS chili powder (this would be real ground red chile, not the "chili powder" spice you can buy that contains other spices)
1 tsp salt

Mix all thoroughly and let sit in the refrigerator for as long as you can stand it. Now you can brown it like hamburger, or mix with chopped celery, bell pepper, onions, cooked rice, etc. for stuffing peppers. It is also a good background flavor for fruits in the stuffing like raisins & cranberries. Pecans also add a wonderful flavor/texture too.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This sounds good. Thanks. I'm also going to look for the soyrizo I assume it is in the frozen foods?? dandylion/sue



Jacki said:


> Jacki wrote:
> Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile. It is also Weight Watcher friendly!
> 
> Yes, please post that recipe. I love chorizo, but I can't have it due to the grease factor. (no gall bladder & on weight watchers)
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile.
> ...


I would love the chorizo recipe. My daughter made some with cherizo, scrambled egg in a burrito and you could add your own topings. It was good but a bit greasy with the cherizo. I would love to make it again and use your less greasy recipe for the cherizo.
Thank you
Judy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I see all these recipes on t.v. with hot sauce, and cumin and all the peppers and wonder how long people can digest that stuff. I certainly have learned the hard way I can not digest even chili powder anymore. Last night the t.v. was full of programs about how non glutten diets are harmful to your health is what I hear I did not listen to it. I hope you all are well, I have been in the yard at 98 degrees raking, clipping, sweeping and finally have come in for the indoor cleaning and laundry. Always something to do here in the world of joe p. I admire all your fortitude with using these recipes. I only wish I could join you. However many of you have given me many good recipes I can use so I have not been abbused. (sp) talk lataaa he he. joe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> This sounds good. Thanks. I'm also going to look for the soyrizo I assume it is in the frozen foods?? dandylion/sue


We find it in the vegetarian/produce section of the store--refrigerated but not frozen.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't seen that brand available around here, Bellestarr12. Will check further. Ohio Joy


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have you seen soyrizo? It tastes like chorizo but no grease--it's a soy product. We've used it and can't tell the difference in the taste.


I'm gonna have to talk myself into that. The last "oddball" soy anything I had was a tofu dog, and that thing was...disgusting.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good miserable morning folks! I seem to have caught a summer head cold. I thought it was only allergies yesterday, but after running fevers throughout the night and being all stuffed up this morning with a sore throat and some laryngitis, it appears that it is a head cold. I guess I must be going to bed often today and eating my Lipton's Chicken Noodle soup! haha, going to take my CDs and cassette tapes into the bedroom and listen to them! (yep, I still have over a hundred cassette tapes that are all my favorites). Hot cups of coffee sure felt good on my throat!
> 
> Humming birds are coming to my lilies out in the front of my house. Delightful to see them dash in and out of them!


Head colds, they are the worst especially in the summer. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki said:
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. I will be trying it soon.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dandylion said:


> You are so right, Settleg, I've heard many soldiers say that the Army served the "poor man's" version of sausage gravy, or ground beef gravy on biscuits. They refer to it as S O S just as you said. We in IN and KY use ground sausage, which has way more flavor.
> 
> We also like chipped beef gravy on toast or biscuits, but that is more to the liking of my lady friends rather than men. dandylion/sue
> 
> Settleg wrote : (We have a big lots so I will need to check it out soon. In regard to the mince beef dish mentioned my dad also like that but it came from being in the army...they called it SOS or Sh_ _ on a Shingle. Those army names can be quite colorful I should say. Goodness it is such an easy dish too I haven't made it in years.)


Has anyone the recipe for the "red" SOS?? it's made with ground beef and tomatoes is all I remember... they would serve it at the Navy Base in Norfolk, VA and and some of the breakfast at the VFW in Bowling Green, OH.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am back, :-D A lot has been going on around us lately, my sweet neighbor was in a bad car wreck her 21 month baby boy was in the back seat strapped in his car seat. Rear ended by a deputy of all things, went down a deep ditch car was totaled but they are doing better now, the boy was released today, Mom may be home by Thursday. Other things going on also, but the main thing is we (in this household) are doing well. Mom is behaving with no falls, but still not up to walking very much. I'm wonderful (other than a bit tired) Cindi is great! 
My computer is fixed, I had someone trying to hack it :twisted: :twisted: both my DS's can link into my computer and fix things, (really love this) they found the which site I had gotten piggybacked on.. so now all my security is upgraded and I can no longer access some of my favorite sites :-( 
Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh.. I know there were others that lost their furbabies, my heart is with you, prayers also. Hard to loose and really never can be totally replaced. 
I'm still trying to catch up on the reading, never got to finish last weeks!!! Gads we sure do talk a lot on here don't we, :lol: :lol: ;-) I LOVE IT!!
Oh Sorlena before I forget, I LOVE the bike trainer!!!! I have been able to be on at least once a day during all of this and think this is the best thing since sliced bread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Mom is up and wanting her afternoon snack.. (Ensure) be back later, hope to catch up with everyone's posts!! 
Aren't the Olympics a blast??? So proud of all the athletes from all the countries. I know that each has worked so hard to get there. Would love to see Phelps get his 2nd and 3rd medals though, can't help that.. :roll: But am happy whatever the outcome!
Laters.. she's still calling for me.. :roll:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Ceili, I'm so glad to hear that you've gotten the cast off. I'm sure you'll be knitting up a storm in short order. And how cool is it that Flockie was able to step in for you? KP really is a small world, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good to hear from you Marianne! I have also been having problems with a hacker accessing my back up email, and sending a begging letter to all my contacts- they then managed to delete it! And I have lost records that were stored only there! Grrrr.
Glad that Mom is OK- I do hope you manage that holiday in the camper!
Do hope the neighbour and child heal quickly from their ordeal!


Marianne818 said:


> I am back, :-D A lot has been going on around us lately, my sweet neighbor was in a bad car wreck her 21 month baby boy was in the back seat strapped in his car seat. Rear ended by a deputy of all things, went down a deep ditch car was totaled but they are doing better now, the boy was released today, Mom may be home by Thursday. Other things going on also, but the main thing is we (in this household) are doing well. Mom is behaving with no falls, but still not up to walking very much. I'm wonderful (other than a bit tired) Cindi is great!
> My computer is fixed, I had someone trying to hack it :twisted: :twisted: both my DS's can link into my computer and fix things, (really love this) they found the which site I had gotten piggybacked on.. so now all my security is upgraded and I can no longer access some of my favorite sites :-(
> Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh.. I know there were others that lost their furbabies, my heart is with you, prayers also. Hard to loose and really never can be totally replaced.
> I'm still trying to catch up on the reading, never got to finish last weeks!!! Gads we sure do talk a lot on here don't we, :lol: :lol: ;-) I LOVE IT!!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, every time I come back on here you lot have all been talking up a storm! :lol: I've had to make notes as I've been reading to keep up, but please excuse me if I miss anyone.
Dandylion, what is 'hominy'?
Chayjan, hope the house move goes well.
Sam, I think Chayjan is moving to another house, not actually moving her house. I've seen videos of houses in the States being moved, but ours tend to be made of brick, so not easily lifted! :lol: 
Marge and 5mmdpns, I hope you're both feeling better soon. Love the idea of hummingbirds in the garden...really exotic to me!
Myfanwy, I hope Fale's journey home is uneventful. Must be just a few hours to go now til he's back with you.
Pammie, I hope your mum has a good birthday.
Southern gal, 25lbs...wow! :thumbup: 
Ceili, glad your cast's off, and loved the idea of you chasing your boss away with your scar!
Marianne, good to hear from you again and I hope your neighbour and her child make a speedy recovery.
Joe, you need to sit down sometimes and do nothing...you're making me tired with all this work you're always doing, he! he!
I'll sign off now after this epistle - please don't talk so much tonight! (joke :lol: )


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

anita - i feel your pain - i have told every one of my dogs that they had best be there when my turn comes

sam



Anita H said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Anita, I'm sorry you had to let Ozzie go to the Rainbow Bridge. My late MIL had a boxer at one time. He loved to play with the kids, she told me. I'll think of your Ozzie playing too.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate! I have fingers and toes crossed for an improvement in the weather! must get on with the vacuum cleaning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Kate! I have fingers and toes crossed for an improvement in the weather! must get on with the vacuum cleaning!


I'm sure Fale will only have eyes for you - not the floors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Kate! I have fingers and toes crossed for an improvement in the weather! must get on with the vacuum cleaning!
> ...


I sure hope so- after the devastating amount of mud the puppy has tramped in!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

5mmdpns - i am so sorry you are under the weather - maybe a hot toddy is in order. you take care of yourself - sending you healing energy by the bushel.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good miserable morning folks! I seem to have caught a summer head cold. I thought it was only allergies yesterday, but after running fevers throughout the night and being all stuffed up this morning with a sore throat and some laryngitis, it appears that it is a head cold. I guess I must be going to bed often today and eating my Lipton's Chicken Noodle soup! haha, going to take my CDs and cassette tapes into the bedroom and listen to them! (yep, I still have over a hundred cassette tapes that are all my favorites). Hot cups of coffee sure felt good on my throat!
> 
> Humming birds are coming to my lilies out in the front of my house. Delightful to see them dash in and out of them!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

we were beginning to get worried marianne - makes me happy that everything is going well - cudos to your sons for helping keep your computer clean.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I am back, :-D A lot has been going on around us lately, my sweet neighbor was in a bad car wreck her 21 month baby boy was in the back seat strapped in his car seat. Rear ended by a deputy of all things, went down a deep ditch car was totaled but they are doing better now, the boy was released today, Mom may be home by Thursday. Other things going on also, but the main thing is we (in this household) are doing well. Mom is behaving with no falls, but still not up to walking very much. I'm wonderful (other than a bit tired) Cindi is great!
> My computer is fixed, I had someone trying to hack it :twisted: :twisted: both my DS's can link into my computer and fix things, (really love this) they found the which site I had gotten piggybacked on.. so now all my security is upgraded and I can no longer access some of my favorite sites :-(
> Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh.. I know there were others that lost their furbabies, my heart is with you, prayers also. Hard to loose and really never can be totally replaced.
> I'm still trying to catch up on the reading, never got to finish last weeks!!! Gads we sure do talk a lot on here don't we, :lol: :lol: ;-) I LOVE IT!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

do any of you get the newsletter from sundara yarns. if ever i have lusted over anything i lust over their yarns. i want all of them - so spectactular - the colors are not to be believed. check them out.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, so glad to have you back at the tea table. We've missed your smile and input. Glad that the hacking thing is cleared up but sorry about the blockage to some sites.

Mom and Cindi are very good news also. Still hoping for your camping trip to be a blessing to all of you!! Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB--hominy is dried corn kernels which have then been rehydrated to be soft enough to be edible. It is used often in southern USA and Mexican cooking. The kernels are either white or yellow depending on the kind of corn it's made from to start with. Hominy takes very well to spicey seasonings and sauces such as in soups and casseroles. Many Southerners eat it heated up and seasoned with bacon drippings, salt and pepper also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> do any of you get the newsletter from sundara yarns. if ever i have lusted over anything i lust over their yarns. i want all of them - so spectactular - the colors are not to be believed. check them out.
> 
> sam


I believe there is a new one waiting in my inbox right now, Sam.

Ohio Joy

I can drool over the yarns offerred but that is about the extent of it for me just now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam--

Do you get the WEBS newsletter? The newest is in my inbox today and the sales and items offered are very nice and up to 70% off. It's at yarn.com. Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am back, :-D A lot has been going on around us lately, my sweet neighbor was in a bad car wreck her 21 month baby boy was in the back seat strapped in his car seat. Rear ended by a deputy of all things, went down a deep ditch car was totaled but they are doing better now, the boy was released today, Mom may be home by Thursday. Other things going on also, but the main thing is we (in this household) are doing well. Mom is behaving with no falls, but still not up to walking very much. I'm wonderful (other than a bit tired) Cindi is great!
> My computer is fixed, I had someone trying to hack it :twisted: :twisted: both my DS's can link into my computer and fix things, (really love this) they found the which site I had gotten piggybacked on.. so now all my security is upgraded and I can no longer access some of my favorite sites :-(
> Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh.. I know there were others that lost their furbabies, my heart is with you, prayers also. Hard to loose and really never can be totally replaced.
> I'm still trying to catch up on the reading, never got to finish last weeks!!! Gads we sure do talk a lot on here don't we, :lol: :lol: ;-) I LOVE IT!!
> ...


you were talking about someone hacking you, about 3 wks ago, while i couldn't post and gripe about it to you all. we ended up changing our pass word 4 times in 2 days and 6 times in 2 months, the tec we were working with said we were in that group that got hacked into, finally we have been good now for several wks and i am glad. since then have worked on security and firewalls. still was agrivating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Sorlena before I forget, I LOVE the bike trainer!!!! I have been able to be on at least once a day during all of this and think this is the best thing since sliced bread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YAY! I am so happy to hear that, and good to see you back!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> 5mmdpns - i am so sorry you are under the weather - maybe a hot toddy is in order. you take care of yourself - sending you healing energy by the bushel.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


no hot toddy here as I am sober for such a long time I would hate to go back there over a cold! haha Here is my hot toddy: camomile tea with lemon and a dash of syrup! Anyone who knows me will know that something is wrong with me when I start drinking hot tea! but that is what I need for my throat right now. I have such a swelled head that my ego may go for an explosion -- oh, that is the sinuses! :x


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

preston said:


> do any of you get the newsletter from sundara yarns. if ever i have lusted over anything i lust over their yarns. i want all of them - so spectactular - the colors are not to be believed. check them out.
> 
> sam


Oh my goodness....I'm having to wipe my chin as I type! I'll have to sign-up for their newsletter, but I'd need to rob a bank to afford those fabulous yarns. I'm not sure I'd ever convince my DH that I needed some...that would make my socks worth about $200! If I could actually sell a pair, maybe I could afford more. They are beautiful!!!!! Thanks for the tip. The most I've ever spent on sock yarn is $11.00 for a 50g skein. I do watch for those sales!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband made chorizo from really lean pork and some olive oil and of course all the spices. He put in half the salt and it is heavenly!! I'd like to see your recipe It would be nice to try new ways of making it.


Redkimba said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Later I'll post the spicing recipe for Chorizo. It is a Mexican sausage with pork and usually quite greasy. I substitute ground turkey and is much more healthy. Generally I use ground turkey breast for 99% fat free, but sometimes I'll use regular ground turkey that has both white and dark and a bit more fat content. I use this spiced turkey for stuffing peppers or omelets or scrambled eggs. It is quite versatile.
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

A lovely day today. I am sad to hear on another thread that Caron Simply soft may be dc'd due to purchase of the mill by Bernat. Some are saying that it will still be available. I am making my stained glass shawl in the color of pagoda and since I am not using a pattern I am not sure how many skeins it will take. I have 4 more skeins that I bought at the time. I hope that's enough. I am approx. 1/2 fininshed. I will look at the sundara site and see if they are comparable. I just don't like to order on the internet.Never know if the colors are true. The temp indoors is 83 degrees at 2:20 pm. Slight breeze. I heard all the baby birds squacking this morning and it was delightful. Wish I could see a few butterflies and humming birds, but my garden is too barren. Joe I know what you mean about spices. I can't eat even a smidgen of anything hot or spicy. Check up with you all later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone! Have been getting caught up with all the postings. Y'all have made me very hungry!
> 
> I use cast iron almost exclusively. I've inherited pans from both of my grandmothers, mother-in-law, and my DH has scoured thrift and antique store for some of my others. Finding lids to some has been a challenge, but now have most. I love cooking in them and have always had marvelous results.
> 
> ...


I like the NY times cookbook recipe for chorizo. It's better than any I've bought I think.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my Webbs email today, but haven't looked at it yet. I'll check out Sundara yarn, but from what has been said, I won't be able to do anything but look!

Drove to my mom's. She was very glad that we came. It was short and sweet.
DD and I got in the pool and did some exercises. I may go out again tonight. The water is almost too warm. It was 106 F today. DD has now gone to see BF, so I'm home alone with the Olympics, the Rangers, and the pets! Computer is working and knitting is ready to go. I am in heaven!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow, every time I come back on here you lot have all been talking up a storm! :lol: I've had to make notes as I've been reading to keep up, but please excuse me if I miss anyone.
> Dandylion, what is 'hominy'?
> Chayjan, hope the house move goes well.
> Sam, I think Chayjan is moving to another house, not actually moving her house. I've seen videos of houses in the States being moved, but ours tend to be made of brick, so not easily lifted! :lol:
> ...


The short quick answer that others will elaborate on I'm sure is that hominy is corn.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

preston said:


> chayjan - i have got to ask - are you moving the physical house or are you just moving to another house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


HA HA Sam yes I am moving to a new home. Got the keys today and have been to see it with the family we all love it and I know I'mdoing the right thing.

The cottage I'm leaving we moved into 43 years ago aand have had such a happy life together but I've been on my own for the last 2 years and it's been very hard for me
It's very secluded up a private lane and the last 2 winters I 've been snowed in and couldn'tget my car out. Also it is heated by solid fuel and wood although i will be sorry to say bye to my lovely Rayburn stove i won't mind leaving taking the ashes out in the snow and carrying in buckets of fuel.Also it has big gardens and orchard, hedges 8ft high

So i am moving to the next village where i grew up and went to school and my son and his wife are moving in here so i wont lose touch with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> A lovely day today. I am sad to hear on another thread that Caron Simply soft may be dc'd due to purchase of the mill by Bernat. Some are saying that it will still be available. Marlark Marge.


Ah. I was wondering why Vicki Howell has moved to Bernat...I guess we will see soon enough. I do hope they keep the yarn--they may rename it or something, as I've seen that happen, since I know many people really like it. One would think as popular as it is that would be the case.



pammie1234 said:


> I got my Webbs email today, but haven't looked at it yet. I'll check out Sundara yarn, but from what has been said, I won't be able to do anything but look!


I did look...oh, yes, the lovelies! But looking is all I'm doing right now as well--want to get out to see those grandbabies before the year is over, so all my pennies go to that fund! I just got word a bit ago that DD is on her way home! Yeah! She should be in St. Louis at this point, waiting to make her connection. It will be good to have her home, though I am sure she had a blast out there. I have to wait a while before going to the airport, though--she has about 5 more hours' travel time.

Meanwhile, I finished the knitting on the dress--had just inches of the yarn left, so I will have to see what I have to do the trim...not sure what's in the stash that might work, but I'll work on something else until I can get in there and see. It's variegated yarn, so maybe I will find something in one of those shades of blue!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right, Settleg, I've heard many soldiers say that the Army served the "poor man's" version of sausage gravy, or ground beef gravy on biscuits. They refer to it as S O S just as you said. We in IN and KY use ground sausage, which has way more flavor.
> ...


When my husband was stationed there in 1951 it was made with dried beef and white sauce . No tomatoes. Served on toast and delicious. I have tried to make it at home but it was never as good. My son was a Marine and also loved it.

What I do when I do attempt it is to make a simple white sauce on the thin side then add broken bits of dried beef for the last few minutes. I think Armour makes it. It comes in a jar and is found with the potted meat and caned fish.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the idea of the simple white sauce with maybe bits of ham or maybe chicken or turkey chopped up with tiny green onions with new potatoes with new peas served on toasted thick Texas Toast if I could eat the toast that wasn't non glutten. I will think on this. love hearing about y'all. 

I know I sound like I am doing so much but I have been so very far behind when I was sick for so long. It takes me quite awhile to catch up. joe p


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, interesting. Thanks. I was thinking it might be like the frozen meat substitutes. I would have been looking in the wrong place. Thanks. Sue



Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds good. Thanks. I'm also going to look for the soyrizo I assume it is in the frozen foods?? dandylion/sue
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I think the recipes for chicken and tuna are under "Creamed tuna or chicken" a slightly different thing. like luncheon recipes. Sue



Joe P said:


> I love the idea of the simple white sauce with maybe bits of ham or maybe chicken or turkey chopped up with tiny green onions with new potatoes with new peas served on toasted thick Texas Toast if I could eat the toast that wasn't non glutten. I will think on this. love hearing about y'all.
> 
> I know I sound like I am doing so much but I have been so very far behind when I was sick for so long. It takes me quite awhile to catch up. joe p


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The new place sounds nice, to be near your family is great. Your description of your old place sounds cozy but I don't blame you for not missing the ashes!! We heat with wood and it is messy that way. Happy moving. Hope you get your internet soon.


Chayjan said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > chayjan - i have got to ask - are you moving the physical house or are you just moving to another house.
> ...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

preston said:


> Are these weeks of summer zooming along or is it just me? It wont be too long before the children are back to school.
> 
> My granddaughter Alexis is turning sixteen in a couple of weeks. A surprise party is being planned as we speak  in fact Heidi is at office max having the invites printed right now. An 8-1/2x11 sheet of paper covered with pictures of lexi at different stages of the past sixteen years plus the necessary information. Heidi and I worked on them  think they will really look great.
> 
> ...


Here's a great recipe for a sweet tooth. If you liked the old Creamsicles from a long time ago, you'll love this fudge and it's easy to make. Enjoy

Orange Marbled Fudge from Nancy

1 - Tbsp Butter
3/4 - cup Butter
3 - cups sugar
3/4 - cup-whipping cream
1 - 7-oz jar Marshmallow cream
1 - 10 or 12 oz package Vanilla or white chocolate chips
3 - tsp Orange Extract
15 - drops yellow food coloring
6 - drops red food coloring

Use tbsp of butter to grease bottom and sides of 13 x 9 x 2 pan. (Note: I find it easier to measure out the extract and food coloring and set aside until ready to use. I also use a slightly smaller pan for thicker fudge.)

In a heavy saucepan combine sugar, 3/4 cup butter and whipping cream. Stir over low heat until sugar is dissolved. Bring to a boil and continually stir for 4 minutes.

Remove from heat. Add marshmallow cream and chips and stir until smooth. Remove one cup of mixture and set aside. Add extract and food coloring to remaining mixture and stir until blended.

Pour into prepared pan. Drop white mixture by tablespoonfuls on top of orange mixture in pan and use knife to swirl. Cover and refrigerate until set. Yields 2 1/2 pounds.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh cast iron makes the best fried chicken too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We love seeing photos of where people live, do you have a camera? I am sure your cottage is quite different from our cottages, which are almost all wooden!



Chayjan said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > chayjan - i have got to ask - are you moving the physical house or are you just moving to another house.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was lucky enough to inherit both my mom's cast iron skillets and my MIL's cast iron deep roasting "pot" or pan or whatever it is called; maybe called a roaster w/lid. You are so right they are worth their weight in gold and good eatin'. Also got my mom's cast iron corn pone pans but DH unknowingly sold them at a yard sale. Grrrrrr but then I don't make cornbread much anymore and daughters don't either. Oh well.


jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - i am so sorry you are under the weather - maybe a hot toddy is in order. you take care of yourself - sending you healing energy by the bushel.
> ...


5mmdpns, sorry your feeling under the weather, my go to drink with a sore throat is also hot tea with honey, when folks see me carry in the honey in the bear, they know whats up. 
hope you stay in and take care of yourself.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.


  we grew up eating goulash, mom would fix it after we had pinto beans, put the last of those in and add a can of whole kernal corn, and everything you said and have cornbread and whamo, a quick meal that fed manyl. yummmm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You guys are making me so hungry for this! My mom used to make it to stretch the dollar and it was so good.



Southern Gal said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new place sounds nice, to be near your family is great. Your description of your old place sounds cozy but I don't blame you for not missing the ashes!! We heat with wood and it is messy that way. Happy moving. Hope you get your internet soon.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> ...


I used to have a coal furnace, now natural gas. Boy I sure don't miss having to load the barrel with coal or carry buckets of ashes up the cellar stairs. Since the furnace heated the water, if I were sick and could not get down to put coal in I also did not have hot water.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

chayjan, I would love to live in the country, but I know I am too old to do it alone and I don't have the money to hire someone. So I will just be happy where I am.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Yah, I have been in and out of bed with and without my hot toddies all day. I dont use honey as I am so allergic to the pollen that I react to honey. Syrup is the next best thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Althea said:


> Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?


In Canada, the marshmellow cream is a topping for on top of ice cream or banana splits! It may go under a different name in Australia. Should be called Marshmellow Fluff or Marshmellow Creme.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Althea said:


> Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?


It's been some years since I made my fudge recipe with marshmallow creme, but I should think marshmallows could be substituted, maybe melting them first? Of course you could make marshmallow, but that seems a little extreme.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wondered about using marshmallows- but won't be experimenting, because I know only too well who would eat it all- I have a terrible sweet tooth!



mjs said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I wondered about using marshmallows- but won't be experimenting, because I know only too well who would eat it all- I have a terrible sweet tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love candy, but as type 2 now don't indulge, or at least only in 1/2 oz amounts of dark chocolate. But I don't care for sickish, and so fudge has never been a favorite. I love rich, but not extremely sweet, and so don't care for brownies. But when I was making candy I did make several fudge centers to be dipped. In fact, I showed the boy next door how to dip chocolates when he was in kindergarten and he took home chocolate fudge he had dipped.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Have you tried soaking the dried chipped beef in very hot water for ten minutes or so. It helps to remove some of the salt and reflavor the beef. StellaK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.


That's one of my favorites...need to maked it again soon. It was the only casserole at my house growing up---otherwise; meatm, potatoes, vegetable. This is the original "hamburger helper" without all the additives, etc. so much healthier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns, I hope you start to feel better soon. Chicken soup works wonders.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay Settleg, I have to make a comment here as I'm ROFL here just looking at the picture you have of the sheep with the ball of yarn stringing out behind it. Where are you guys getting these. I love it. You made me laugh. Thanks I needed that.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

they also have lovely yarns - some of which repose in my stash.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam--
> 
> Do you get the WEBS newsletter? The newest is in my inbox today and the sales and items offered are very nice and up to 70% off. It's at yarn.com. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

my bad 5mmdpns - i apologize - i knew that - just wasn't thinking.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - i am so sorry you are under the weather - maybe a hot toddy is in order. you take care of yourself - sending you healing energy by the bushel.
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheyjan - I think this is you as I still can't really tell who says what when they don't list replies separately. I know what you must be going through as my mom has just recently had to give up both driving, and walking without assistance and I'm afraid soon her home as I'm not sure she will be able to stay there after she gets back from my sisters. I don't know you age but mom is 89 and has had to give it all up within the last two months. It is hard especially to give up your home but for you it will be nice at least for your kids to have the joy of your cottage. We just have to look at it as a new chapter in our life. Enjoy your new adventure in your new home.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for the marvelous recipe a foster - and - welcome to the tea party. we are glad you came and had a cuppa - hope you come again real soon - we have all kinds of beverages so we are sure to have your favorite. don't be a stranger now.

sam



afoster said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > Are these weeks of summer zooming along or is it just me? It wont be too long before the children are back to school.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i love goulash orcagrandma - thanks for the recipe.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how long do we have to wait for fale to be home myfanwy? i know you are anxious and we are anxious he gets home safely also. will the dogs be glad to see him?

sam



myfanwy said:


> I wondered about using marshmallows- but won't be experimenting, because I know only too well who would eat it all- I have a terrible sweet tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

There is nothing prettier than a sunrise over the "Big Ditch" either. My hubby, bless his heart, woke up at 4:00 a.m. and set up our video camera on the edge and video'd the most beautiful sunrise I ever saw. The canyon walls just caught on fire with color as the sun rose. How marvelous our creator is! Oh........ he did about freeze his limbs off though. Me, well I was warmly tucked in my bed snoozing. But very glad he ventured out to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strictly speaking he will be back in the early hours of tomorrow- Thursday, We have been lucky, the weather has cleared, un expectedly, I am expecting the dogs to be overjoyed to see him- he is 'pack leader'. On my second loaf, then the pizza dough, and a third loaf!



preston said:


> how long do we have to wait for fale to be home myfanwy? i know you are anxious and we are anxious he gets home safely also. will the dogs be glad to see him?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My dad used to make cream chipped beef on toast, so good, I buy the Stouffers and put it over a baked potato, not as good as dads but still good. 
He also used to make SOS as hamburger cream gravy over toast or mashed potatoes. Good memories, I need to do both of those soon. 

Myfanwy, hope you get sleep before Fale gets home, it's hard to sleep when you're excited. Hope his trip home is an easy one for him. 

Now back to getting caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hoping to stretch out on the sofa- that way I will know when the car pulls up. I expect to rest rather than sleep- thank goodness I got it figured out to get the puppy a bit cleaner! Both dogs are asleep at my feet.
I know I brought up the subject of mince- but it is far from my favourite- I make it for Fale! usually as hamburgers.



Poledra65 said:


> My dad used to make cream chipped beef on toast, so good, I buy the Stouffers and put it over a baked potato, not as good as dads but still good.
> He also used to make SOS as hamburger cream gravy over toast or mashed potatoes. Good memories, I need to do both of those soon.
> 
> Myfanwy, hope you get sleep before Fale gets home, it's hard to sleep when you're excited. Hope his trip home is an easy one for him.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a pic I just took of the full moon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's a pic I just took of the full moon.


That is beautiful!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if i don't soon go to bed there won't be any reason for me to go. hopr you get some good rest myfanwy.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> if i don't soon go to bed there won't be any reason for me to go. hopr you get some good rest myfanwy.
> 
> sam


thanks Sam- just about to get the third loaf started, and assembling the pizza- then to lie down for a bit- at times like this it is good to be busy!
Sleep well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, I think Chayjan is moving to another house, not actually moving her house. I've seen videos of houses in the States being moved, but ours tend to be made of brick, so not easily lifted! :lol:


Wonder if it is a terminology thing? We move house- meaning move to another house. If moving the house itself we would say moving the house- not something very often done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> no hot toddy here as I am sober for such a long time I would hate to go back there over a cold! haha Here is my hot toddy: camomile tea with lemon and a dash of syrup! Anyone who knows me will know that something is wrong with me when I start drinking hot tea! but that is what I need for my throat right now. I have such a swelled head that my ego may go for an explosion -- oh, that is the sinuses! :x


Definately not worth throwing away 31+ years hard work over one pesky cold! Do hope it clears up soon, in the meantime enjoy the forced down time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> The cottage I'm leaving we moved into 43 years ago aand have had such a happy life together but I've been on my own for the last 2 years and it's been very hard for me
> It's very secluded up a private lane and the last 2 winters I 've been snowed in and couldn'tget my car out. Also it is heated by solid fuel and wood although i will be sorry to say bye to my lovely Rayburn stove i won't mind leaving taking the ashes out in the snow and carrying in buckets of fuel.Also it has big gardens and orchard, hedges 8ft high
> 
> So i am moving to the next village where i grew up and went to school and my son and his wife are moving in here so i wont lose touch with it.


It's great that the house can stay in the family. Does sound like a lot to manage alone. Solid fuel fires have wonderful character but take a huge amount of work. At least you can visit your son and get the atmosphere sometimes without the work involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Althea said:


> Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?


I'm having a sensible spell of eating so I am bypassing any recipes that the name tells me is no good for me. As well as my BP being up for the last year my last blood sugar was also up slightly. But as once before it was up when my weight was up we are giving it a chance to go down again if I lose weight. So even more incentive to lose it- won't be easy while I'm away as most of the time we will be staying with others and dependent on them for waht we eat. 
Wonder if Marshmallow Cream would be that light fluffy marshmallow type spread? One of the few unhealthy things I think I can claim to have not eaten. I think it would be with the jams etc or the nutella maybe. Don't even know where I have seem it, but I think it is pink and white like the orginal marshmallows but in a plastic jar.
I have a very confused mosqito flying round the room! Maybe it likes 2.2C and is hoping it will get that cold again tonight (0C is freezing so it is definately not mosquito weather). Second one I've seem recently, maybe to get me prepared for Darwin. No idea if they have them at this time of the year. Actually thats a thought- we might need mosquito repellant.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning/night/evening, All. 

I'm off to the doctor's lab soon for further blood tests regarding the meds prescribed to deal with the atrial fibrillation found last week at my physical exam. 

Back later. Ohio Joy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?
> ...


About the marshmallow I think you've got it. I think mosquitoes cannot fly when it's below about 60 degrees.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Me too, hot lemon tea with honey. Actually it was recommended by my OB doctor when I was pregnant with my 3rd child. The Dr's frown on meds when you are pregnant so this was the recomendation for my cold. it really makes you and your throat feel better. Also the chicken noodle soup.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Love the sound of the fudge recipe, but don't think we can get marshmallow cream in Australia (probably a good thing!): any suggestions for a substitute?
> ...


Marshmallows are not that hard to make. Alton Brown has a recipe on the internet. I have to make them for my GD when she visits(she visits every year in the summer). She is allergic to artificial colors, preservatives and flavors. Would you believe marshmallows have artifical color-blue. Why is that necessary? The ones I make with out the coloring are just as white. The rest of the family like them better than the boughten ones. You can also add different flavorings like lemon, cocoa, peppermint, etc. I use vanilla since they are for s'mores on the 4th of July.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> There is nothing prettier than a sunrise over the "Big Ditch" either. My hubby, bless his heart, woke up at 4:00 a.m. and set up our video camera on the edge and video'd the most beautiful sunrise I ever saw. The canyon walls just caught on fire with color as the sun rose. How marvelous our creator is! Oh........ he did about freeze his limbs off though. Me, well I was warmly tucked in my bed snoozing. But very glad he ventured out to do it.


Sunset is just as awesome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


That would be about what it is here in the house I would think. I am assuming this was a mosie because it is only a few days since I saw one sitting up in exactly the pose you see them in- but fortunately not on me. No doubt about what the first one was. Normally at this time of the year they are safely hidden away somewhere (well in fact I think they are all dead waiting for warmer weather for the next ones to grow). 
Just checked our weather for July- and we had the exact average maximum for July (our minimum's where very slightly higher). Had our coldest August night for 13 years- even though it was the very first few hours of August.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns, I hope you start to feel better soon. Chicken soup works wonders.


Thank you Poledra, jmai, and whoever else. I am coughing today. My throat is not as sore but I have the laryngitis for sure now. haha, maybe I talk too much!!

Had a brief thunderstorm here this morning with rain and small hail. We sure need lots more moisture to come and need it up in the far north areas too. Native reservations are being evacuated due to heavy smoke in their areas.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> my bad 5mmdpns - i apologize - i knew that - just wasn't thinking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No worries about any of that Sam. I know you meant well and that is ok too. How are you today? If you want to cut some grass, my lawn could do with a trim as I think yours is brown now?? If you want to drop by for a cuppa, that is ok too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Donnie K. May your day be filled with good things. May you walk in beauty and happiness for another year!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy August to all! Sorry I missed the beginning of the tea party on Friday. I've read all the posts and feel up-to-speed again  

So sorry for everyone's trials and tribulations and wish nothing but the best for you all! 

The recipes all sound delicious and yes, the Olympics are taking up way too much of my time...but it is once every couple of years so what the heck, right? 

Today is soap making day for me...making a shampoo bar recipe and also a gentle goat's milk bar recipe today. Most of the time is spent waiting for things to reach the right temperature...kind of fun. I have skin issues and thought making my own soap would be a way of knowing exactly what is in at least one product I use on my skin...turns out my skin issues are from my dear kitty, Cocoa. No more cuddles around the neck  Good hand/face washing, after handling her, and a little dab of coconut oil on my face, seems to be working. I hated the ointment from the dermatologist so am glad I can still keep my beloved kitty but just take a few precautions. 

So sorry for you loss, Sam! It is a hard thing but those of us with love in our hearts to take care of an animal must remember the joy. It is too soon yet but in time, as with all things, the good memories will replace the hurt of the loss and maybe there will be a place in your heart again to take care of another animal friend. 

Respectfully, Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

glad you liked it. It's how I feel about my knitting results some days. LOL I was doing a google search one day under images for knitting and it popped up. (or should I say pooped up)


orcagrandma said:


> Okay Settleg, I have to make a comment here as I'm ROFL here just looking at the picture you have of the sheep with the ball of yarn stringing out behind it. Where are you guys getting these. I love it. You made me laugh. Thanks I needed that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautifuly picrure Poledra65.


Poledra65 said:


> Here's a pic I just took of the full moon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning (here, anyway!), all! We retrieved DD from the airport last night and she is catching up on her rest--I slept better myself last night than I have in weeks-- it's hard when someone is away. May Fale have a smooth trip as well!

And she brought home a gorgeous yarn bowl that my daddy had made for me from dogwood! I'll get some pictures of it in a bit. Bub gave me a smaller/lighter camera and I need to practice with it anyway.



darowil said:


> Wonder if Marshmallow Cream would be that light fluffy marshmallow type spread?


I think that's right--someone else asked about making it, and I once ended up with something very like that rather than the divinity I was *trying* to make.  As I recall, we ate it spread on graham crackers.



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Poledra, jmai, and whoever else. I am coughing today. My throat is not as sore but I have the laryngitis for sure now. haha, maybe I talk too much!!


Ah, but remember, you can talk as much as you like here and it will not affect your voice or throat!  Seriously, I do hope you feel better soon. Head colds are so annoying.



gottastch said:


> Today is soap making day for me...making a shampoo bar recipe and also a gentle goat's milk bar recipe today. Most of the time is spent waiting for things to reach the right temperature...kind of fun. Kathy


I love making soap! I laid in a good supply some time back so haven't done it for a while but I have kept my recipes in my notebook. One that I made with honey and cream is just heavenly. It's funny, just last night I was talking to my daddy about that (about how the cashier looked at me a bit oddly when I was buying all the lye--I'm sure she wondered what the heck I was going to do with it all but didn't want to ask!).

Well, I think I'm caught up for now, and it's off to work for me!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. Already watching the Olympics. I am watching beach volleyball, US vs LAT. One of the Latvia men has the most beautiful hair. In fact the announcer said he has it done (beauty shop) every day! He has too much time on his hands!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.

On Monday afternoon, two guys were traveling on motorcycles going to visit one of the guy's son who lives in a neighbouring town about an hour's drive away. A moose came up out of the ditch and the first guy swerved to miss it when another one came up out of the ditch. He hit the gravel and lost control of the bike. The second guy travelling behind him managed to get out of the way. He called for help. The first guy was taken by ambulance to the town they were going to. They flew him out air ambulance to the city where they began working on him immediately. 
He has broken ribs, broken shoulder, broken collar bone, punctured lung, and a face from hell. They need to operate on him but can not until his lung is healed. They are very concerned about blood clots as he cannot cough and has the punctured lung. He is very heavily sedated. But the miracle is that he is alive. If he had hit one of the moose, he would be dead and we would be having a funeral. We need prayers for him and his family. He will be out of commission for at least 3 months.

Our towns here in Northwestern Ontario are about an hour's drive away from each other. We really are cut off from things. The air ambulance is a very common thing for us all up here. To hit a moose/bear/deer is not uncommon and to survive such an accident is impossible when on a motorcycle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! It does sound as if he's lucky to be alive! I'll keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mm's sorry to hear of the accident, our thoughts with the young man.
Hope that laryngitis clears up soon, and you are back to 'full voice'!
Fale is safely home, had thought he was going to be rich- he keeps forgetting that I am not a millionnaire, have to go to town, and clock him back in to the system- but his body clock will be a couple of hours behind for a while.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! It does sound as if he's lucky to be alive! I'll keep him in my thoughts.


Thanks for those good thoughts. I just talked to his wife and the first thing she said to me was "he is alive" She had just talked to him on the phone. She sends her hellos to you all. He is badly hurt but he will live. He really is someone the whole town loves.  It is obvious that he was in God's hands on the road and still is!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, so glad for you that Fale is back home and is now getting readjusted to home life again! How did he enjoy the bread/pizza you made for him? Bet the dogs went crazy!!
Thank you for your thoughts and prayers everyone!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> we didn't get the miracle we were hoping for - shiloh died about an hour ago. now they are deciding where to bury her - the ground is so dried up and baked regardless where they decide it is going to be rough digging.
> 
> alex seems to be taking it well - his girlfriend is here and that helps. i think heidi is taking it the hardest. she has the softest heart.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam....Back from the concerts and am saddened to read about Shiloh. Please accept my sympathies although I know this is late. Tried to keep up while away on the phone but DH needed the phone, which was my connection. I was trying to keep up on Shiloh's condition. So sad for you and the family.

Hello to all......I'm pretty exhausted so I'm going for a nap. Just got back from Columbus last night and 2 planned things today. Boy were those planned things a mistake. One down and I have faded. Hope you are all ok. Will try and catch up tomorrow. Love to all :thumbup: *Missed each and every one of you* and look forward to meeting any new people.
Hugs,
Daralene
I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.
> 
> On Monday afternoon, two guys were traveling on motorcycles going to visit one of the guy's son who lives in a neighbouring town about an hour's drive away. A moose came up out of the ditch and the first guy swerved to miss it when another one came up out of the ditch. He hit the gravel and lost control of the bike. The second guy travelling behind him managed to get out of the way. He called for help. The first guy was taken by ambulance to the town they were going to. They flew him out air ambulance to the city where they began working on him immediately.
> He has broken ribs, broken shoulder, broken collar bone, punctured lung, and a face from hell. They need to operate on him but can not until his lung is healed. They are very concerned about blood clots as he cannot cough and has the punctured lung. He is very heavily sedated. But the miracle is that he is alive. If he had hit one of the moose, he would be dead and we would be having a funeral. We need prayers for him and his family. He will be out of commission for at least 3 months.
> ...


Oh my goodness! I will pray for this young man's recovery and offer thanks that he survived!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.
> 
> On Monday afternoon, two guys were traveling on motorcycles going to visit one of the guy's son who lives in a neighbouring town about an hour's drive away. A moose came up out of the ditch and the first guy swerved to miss it when another one came up out of the ditch. He hit the gravel and lost control of the bike. The second guy travelling behind him managed to get out of the way. He called for help. The first guy was taken by ambulance to the town they were going to. They flew him out air ambulance to the city where they began working on him immediately.
> He has broken ribs, broken shoulder, broken collar bone, punctured lung, and a face from hell. They need to operate on him but can not until his lung is healed. They are very concerned about blood clots as he cannot cough and has the punctured lung. He is very heavily sedated. But the miracle is that he is alive. If he had hit one of the moose, he would be dead and we would be having a funeral. We need prayers for him and his family. He will be out of commission for at least 3 months.
> ...


I will definitely keep him and his family and friends in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, so glad Fale is home safe. The older you get the harder it is to adjust to time zones. I notice that with both my DH and I going to and from AZ with our 2 hour time difference in the summer. By the time I get caught up it is time to go again and start over.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending you loads of positive energy joy - hope it is a good report.

sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning/night/evening, All.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor's lab soon for further blood tests regarding the meds prescribed to deal with the atrial fibrillation found last week at my physical exam.
> 
> Back later. Ohio Joy.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

could you share that recipe with us jmai? think it would be fun to try with the little grandboys.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out


Oh, I do that all the time...!

Here are some pics of my yarn bowl. I LOVE it!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dead and brown 5mmdpns - think we have mowed once in the last six weeks. saves on gas for the mower but doesn't do much for the esthetics of the place.

would love to stop by for a cuppa.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > my bad 5mmdpns - i apologize - i knew that - just wasn't thinking.
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

What a beautiful bowl.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kathy - i have thought about making soap - it just always sounded so involved.

we are glad you stopped by for a cuppa - the more voices we have the better. please stop by often.

sam



gottastch said:


> Happy August to all! Sorry I missed the beginning of the tea party on Friday. I've read all the posts and feel up-to-speed again
> 
> So sorry for everyone's trials and tribulations and wish nothing but the best for you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i know what i wanted to ask - did you knit the dishrag in your avatar. very nice. i want to try some shadow knitting - looks like fun.

sam



gottastch said:


> Happy August to all! Sorry I missed the beginning of the tea party on Friday. I've read all the posts and feel up-to-speed again
> 
> So sorry for everyone's trials and tribulations and wish nothing but the best for you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - would you share your recipe for the honey and cream soap.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Good morning (here, anyway!), all! We retrieved DD from the airport last night and she is catching up on her rest--I slept better myself last night than I have in weeks-- it's hard when someone is away. May Fale have a smooth trip as well!
> 
> And she brought home a gorgeous yarn bowl that my daddy had made for me from dogwood! I'll get some pictures of it in a bit. Bub gave me a smaller/lighter camera and I need to practice with it anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending positive healing energy to him - hope all turns out well.

sam

please keep us informed on his recovery.



5mmdpns said:


> Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.
> 
> On Monday afternoon, two guys were traveling on motorcycles going to visit one of the guy's son who lives in a neighbouring town about an hour's drive away. A moose came up out of the ditch and the first guy swerved to miss it when another one came up out of the ditch. He hit the gravel and lost control of the bike. The second guy travelling behind him managed to get out of the way. He called for help. The first guy was taken by ambulance to the town they were going to. They flew him out air ambulance to the city where they began working on him immediately.
> He has broken ribs, broken shoulder, broken collar bone, punctured lung, and a face from hell. They need to operate on him but can not until his lung is healed. They are very concerned about blood clots as he cannot cough and has the punctured lung. He is very heavily sedated. But the miracle is that he is alive. If he had hit one of the moose, he would be dead and we would be having a funeral. We need prayers for him and his family. He will be out of commission for at least 3 months.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah myfanwy - fale is safely back - how did the dogs react?

sam



myfanwy said:


> 5mm's sorry to hear of the accident, our thoughts with the young man.
> Hope that laryngitis clears up soon, and you are back to 'full voice'!
> Fale is safely home, had thought he was going to be rich- he keeps forgetting that I am not a millionnaire, have to go to town, and clock him back in to the system- but his body clock will be a couple of hours behind for a while.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

beautiful yarn bowl sorlenna - and a beautiful job done by your dad - i think being able to work with wood would be such fun. bet you are anxious to use it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad you're home safely and have a chance to rest. We missed you and hope that the concerts went well for all concerned.
Hope your DH enjoyed the performances and the audiences' response. 

It was lonesome without your posts, Daralene. Ohio Joy (This seems to be my new name so that Sam and others can keep all the 'Joys' identified.)


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

for all you dieters and the rest of you also - here is a recipe from today's wine and food newsletter. i thought it sould really good - would have never thought of using carrots this way.

sam

Spicy Carrot Sandwiches

© Antonis Achilleos 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
2 large carrots, coarsely grated 
2 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
1 teaspoon caraway seeds 
Salt 
Crushed red pepper 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons hummus 
4 slices of sourdough bread or two 8-inch whole wheat baguettes, split lengthwise and grilled 
1/4 cup Greek yogurt 
Cilantro 
Freshly ground black pepper

In a skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the carrots, garlic and caraway, season with salt and crushed red pepper and cook until the carrots are just wilted, about 4 minutes. Let cool.

Spread the hummus on the bread. Sprinkle with the carrot mixture and dollop on the yogurt. Top with cilantro, season with black pepper and serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spicy-carrot-sandwiches?xid=DAILY080112ViewRecipe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> sending you loads of positive energy joy - hope it is a good report.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Got back quick this morning but waited for the doctor's reporting of the lab test. Will continue to take the coumadin at 5mg per day until I see the cardiologist in 2 weeks. Until then I shall do as prescribed and continue with life as it is here at home.

I manage the household while the 2 other adults try to get the new business off the ground. Tim and I spend lot of time just talking, laughing, and singing. Then we have to do the therapies and other not-particularly-interesting stuff. And then we cook--we like to do that a lot!! The guys in this house are quite easy to cook for and enjoy a wide variety of cuisines, so that part is not difficult.

Back to the quilting!! Enjoy your day's activities. I'm so glad that Fale is home and that 5mmdpns is somewhat better.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> sorlenna - would you share your recipe for the honey and cream soap.
> 
> sam


I'll dig it out in a bit.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-marshmallows-recipe/index.html
Hi Sam
This is the site where I get the marshmallow recipe. I have it printed out somewhere, but since I only make it when the girls are here I usually have to print it out again,it gets misplaced.
I don't have a candy thermometer so just use the time specified in the recipe and it works every time. If you use other flavorings, let me know how they taste. I am thinking cocoa would be good. Only DH and I to eat them, but I think that they can be frozen.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


It is beautiful.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

preston said:


> kathy - i have thought about making soap - it just always sounded so involved.
> 
> we are glad you stopped by for a cuppa - the more voices we have the better. please stop by often.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

preston said:


> kathy - i have thought about making soap - it just always sounded so involved.
> 
> we are glad you stopped by for a cuppa - the more voices we have the better. please stop by often.
> 
> ...


somehow my answer is in the middle of everything, sorry about that. On top of that I have accidentally posted twice. Hope I don't get into trouble.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


I added lots of walnuts and then dipped squares. Rocky road, or heavenly hash.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


What a gorgeous piece of wood.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

While I'm still trying to remember where my notebook is, I can recommend two excellent books for those interested in soap making.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Soapmakers-Companion-Comprehensive-Techniques/dp/0882669656/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343845862&sr=8-1&keywords=soap+maker+companion

http://www.amazon.com/The-Natural-Soap-Book-Vegetable-Based/dp/0882668889/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343845862&sr=8-3&keywords=soap+maker+companion


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-marshmallows-recipe/index.html
> Hi Sam
> This is the site where I get the marshmallow recipe. I have it printed out somewhere, but since I only make it when the girls are here I usually have to print it out again,it gets misplaced.
> I don't have a candy thermometer so just use the time specified in the recipe and it works every time. If you use other flavorings, let me know how they taste. I am thinking cocoa would be good. Only DH and I to eat them, but I think that they can be frozen.


Be sure to use a HEAVY pan.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I love making soap! I laid in a good supply some time back so haven't done it for a while but I have kept my recipes in my notebook. One that I made with honey and cream is just heavenly. It's funny, just last night I was talking to my daddy about that (about how the cashier looked at me a bit oddly when I was buying all the lye--I'm sure she wondered what the heck I was going to do with it all but didn't want to ask!).

Well, I think I'm caught up for now, and it's off to work for me![/quote]

Sorlenna, my favorite bar (right now) is honey and oatmeal...seems to be what friends/family like the best too, although the shampoo bar is really winning over the guys that don't like to mess with bottles in the bath/shower  Have a good day at work!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.
> 
> On Monday afternoon, two guys were traveling on motorcycles going to visit one of the guy's son who lives in a neighbouring town about an hour's drive away. A moose came up out of the ditch and the first guy swerved to miss it when another one came up out of the ditch. He hit the gravel and lost control of the bike. The second guy travelling behind him managed to get out of the way. He called for help. The first guy was taken by ambulance to the town they were going to. They flew him out air ambulance to the city where they began working on him immediately.
> He has broken ribs, broken shoulder, broken collar bone, punctured lung, and a face from hell. They need to operate on him but can not until his lung is healed. They are very concerned about blood clots as he cannot cough and has the punctured lung. He is very heavily sedated. But the miracle is that he is alive. If he had hit one of the moose, he would be dead and we would be having a funeral. We need prayers for him and his family. He will be out of commission for at least 3 months.
> ...


Praying for you all 5mmdpns!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


I do that too - ha! I LOVE your yarn bowl!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> kathy - i have thought about making soap - it just always sounded so involved.
> 
> we are glad you stopped by for a cuppa - the more voices we have the better. please stop by often.
> 
> ...


Ya, I can never do anything in a small way...making O'Henry Bars, might as well make two pans, etc...hahahahaha. The mold that my hubby and I made makes 36 generous size bars. There are just lots of steps...nothing really all that hard, you just must be precise with measurements and temperatures AND making sure everything is super clean and that your eyes are protected, in case any of the lye/liquid splashes on you before it becomes soap with the oils being used. Makes me feel like a scientist, experimenting with different ingredients while still using my tried and true base recipe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i know what i wanted to ask - did you knit the dishrag in your avatar. very nice. i want to try some shadow knitting - looks like fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, Sam, thank you for noticing. I found it free on-line. I did two searches...once I typed 'free shadow knitting patterns' and the other time I typed 'free illusion knitting patterns' and found patterns also...very intriguing and fun to do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


It's beautiful, Sorlenna! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mm's sorry to hear of the accident, our thoughts with the young man.
> Hope that laryngitis clears up soon, and you are back to 'full voice'!
> Fale is safely home, had thought he was going to be rich- he keeps forgetting that I am not a millionnaire, have to go to town, and clock him back in to the system- but his body clock will be a couple of hours behind for a while.


Glad to hear your man's back safe and sound.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, so glad for you that Fale is back home and is now getting readjusted to home life again! How did he enjoy the bread/pizza you made for him? Bet the dogs went crazy!!
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers everyone!


The dogs are still jumping up and down in delight, the pizza is still delicious- he was not very hungry as it turned out - but he has had a good sleep- and probably will choose pizza rather than bacon and egg for breakfast!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Some years back when I was a child, my Mother would make her own laundry soap. Then a few years ago my sister was making fine hand and face glycerin soaps. There was quite a market for her soaps. But she stopped making them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, so glad for you that Fale is back home and is now getting readjusted to home life again! How did he enjoy the bread/pizza you made for him? Bet the dogs went crazy!!
> ...


There is nothing quite like a sleep in your very own bed!!! I can hear the delight in your voice all the way up here!!!! Enjoy your blessing called Fale!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He has my prayers too 5mm. Also sounds as if you are on the mend from your horrible cold and such...thank God you don't need a voice to chat on the TP!


5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! It does sound as if he's lucky to be alive! I'll keep him in my thoughts.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks joy - can hardly wait to try this with the boys.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-marshmallows-recipe/index.html
> Hi Sam
> This is the site where I get the marshmallow recipe. I have it printed out somewhere, but since I only make it when the girls are here I usually have to print it out again,it gets misplaced.
> I don't have a candy thermometer so just use the time specified in the recipe and it works every time. If you use other flavorings, let me know how they taste. I am thinking cocoa would be good. Only DH and I to eat them, but I think that they can be frozen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to make the fine hand and glycerin soaps myself; had 4 shops that I sold them to wholesale. Health reasons caused me to give up that venture. Absolutely loved it.



5mmdpns said:


> Some years back when I was a child, my Mother would make her own laundry soap. Then a few years ago my sister was making fine hand and face glycerin soaps. There was quite a market for her soaps. But she stopped making them.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here goes. I make a Goulash that is really good. Grd Beef, onion, Lrg. elbow macaroni, can of diced tomatoes, ketchup, chili pwdr., salt, pepper, dash oregano, garlic pwdr. Adjust chili pwdr. and ketchup to taste. We like quite a bit of it. Serve with buttered bread or garlic toast or not. I also dash mine with a bit of pepper sauce. Doesn't have the potatoes but is still good and good to stretch the budget. It is even better the next day, kind of like beans.
> ...


I think most of us had a version of this concoction that we remember fondly from childhood. My mom called hers All-In-One Casserole.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> He has my prayers too 5mm. Also sounds as if you are on the mend from your horrible cold and such...thank God you don't need a voice to chat on the TP!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


haha, thanks! I made a chicken noodle stew in the crock pot and have just had a bowlful. Now I believe it is time for me to head off to bed for a nap.

Chicken Noodle Crock Pot
4 chicken drumsticks
chicken stock of your choice
4 cups of water (or enough liquid to make 4 cups liquid total)
handful of noodles
1 cup vegies of your choice (I like frozen peas)

Put into crock pot and cook on high for 3-4 hours. Enjoy.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks sorlenna

sam


Sorlenna said:


> While I'm still trying to remember where my notebook is, I can recommend two excellent books for those interested in soap making.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Soapmakers-Companion-Comprehensive-Techniques/dp/0882669656/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343845862&sr=8-1&keywords=soap+maker+companion
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Natural-Soap-Book-Vegetable-Based/dp/0882668889/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343845862&sr=8-3&keywords=soap+maker+companion


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! It does sound as if he's lucky to be alive! I'll keep him in my thoughts.
> ...


Sending positive energy, 5mmdpns. I know living in a small town is much like an extended family. Everyone is connected. I'm sure it will help him to heal, knowing that the whole town is pulling for him.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

5mmdpns - I am sorry but I guess I missed it. What happened?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To all who have sent good wishes for Fale's return home- Sorlenna
Jmai
Kate B
Sam, in particular- life is rapidly returning to normal! With the Samoan Radio station tuned in LOUD. Yet to persuade the dogs their place is outside! 
We have a bit of red tape to sort out. Have to show that he is back in the country- and we don't have his passport- ah well, that will arrive in due course. ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> 5mmdpns - I am sorry but I guess I missed it. What happened?


It's on page 34.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone!! It's Wednesday afternoon and I'm just about to leave to run some errands in between the rain storms - nothing major- more off than on. I haven't read the last 10 pages or so and I will do so later today. But, to Sam and all the other peanut butter fans out there...I got this link in an email this morning and thought you might want to go through and check these out!! Hope all is well with the tpers today! I'll be back later - Sandi/AZ

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/01/peanut-butter-and-jelly-desserts_n_1724809.html


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

az sticks - between the peanut butter recipes and the candy bar recipes i am going to weigh a ton by christmas. they do look good though don't they.

thanks for posting them.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone!! It's Wednesday afternoon and I'm just about to leave to run some errands in between the rain storms - nothing major- more off than on. I haven't read the last 10 pages or so and I will do so later today. But, to Sam and all the other peanut butter fans out there...I got this link in an email this morning and thought you might want to go through and check these out!! Hope all is well with the tpers today! I'll be back later - Sandi/AZ
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/01/peanut-butter-and-jelly-desserts_n_1724809.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, so sorry for that young man. It is good news that he will be ok, but it will take a long time.

Beautiful yarn bowl! I admire anyone who can create something from a piece of wood. Wish I could!

Glad Fale is home. I sure hope he adjusts quickly.

Homemade marshmallows! I guess I just never thought about how they were made. That will be on my to-do lists as I think it will be fun.

I have never made soap, but it does sound interesting. I guess I'll check out the books and on-line before I invest much money.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> To all who have sent good wishes for Fale's return home- Sorlenna
> Jmai
> Kate B
> Sam, in particular- life is rapidly returning to normal! With the Samoan Radio station tuned in LOUD. Yet to persuade the dogs their place is outside!
> We have a bit of red tape to sort out. Have to show that he is back in the country- and we don't have his passport- ah well, that will arrive in due course. ...


Oh Myfawny....I'm so happy your Fale is home!!!!! You do "sound" happy!!!! Enjoy every second!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> 5mmdpns - I am sorry but I guess I missed it. What happened?


See my post on page 34, midway down the page. It is too hard for me to repost it. He is a man in his late 50's and so full of life, it is hard for me to imagine him bedridden in a hospital with all these broken bones. It is quite ironic that his son and I were talking about a year ago as to how he and his brother seem to take turns at getting broken bones and saying that it was his brother's turn next. Little did we realize it would be their father. My son went to school with both of the brothers.

KatieNora, you are so right about a small town being like one big extended family. We all love each other here and quibble like siblings, but would do anything for each other. :-D


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?

sam

age - ain't it fun!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you Pammie and Jacki!
We got the red tape sorted with out any difficulty. so that is all good.
Mundane things like dentist and doctor to attend to next week. The sun is shining through the clouds- welcome sight!

your bowl is beautiful, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thank you Pammie and Jacki!
> We got the red tape sorted with out any difficulty. so that is all good.
> Mundane things like dentist and doctor to attend to next week. The sun is shining through the clouds- welcome sight!
> 
> your bowl is beautiful, Sorlenna!


I am just tickled to death with it. :XD: And so glad Fale got home and got the red tape untangled so quickly!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

read the posts fast and hope you all are well this evening. We had a bomb scare at the airport in San Antonio and they had to evacuate both terminals and all planes were stopped for three hours with heat temps in the low 100's with people standing on the tarmack. No one could be picked up etc or leave as the highways were all shut down all aroound the airport. What a mess.

I will be finishing the housekeeping tomorrow and then starting to sand the trim of the house and start to paint it a light blue. I think that is the color. Always something to do when you own a house. 

Jesse, Mom's provider's husband, is disabled but still likes to work with us with the house some every day and we feed him lunch have de caf coffee galore and small jobs and we pay him a nominal fee for the month for his pocket money and he feels fine with it. He is also learning new skills with us doing things with flooring etc., painting, gardening etc. 

Anthony, the step son, started the new job with a renovation firm today and did fine but very hot. I am pleased he is doing better on this job choice. 

Take care you all. joe p


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> read the posts fast and hope you all are well this evening. We had a bomb scare at the airport in San Antonio and they had to evacuate both terminals and all planes were stopped for three hours with heat temps in the low 100's with people standing on the tarmack. No one could be picked up etc or leave as the highways were all shut down all aroound the airport. What a mess.
> 
> I will be finishing the housekeeping tomorrow and then starting to sand the trim of the house and start to paint it a light blue. I think that is the color. Always something to do when you own a house.
> 
> ...


These kinds of things are a reason people like have decided it just is not worth the possibility of trouble to travel by plane.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> age - ain't it fun!!!


Doesn't it beat the alternative, Sam?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Stick the puppy in the bath & put the lid back on (only joking)

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the idea of wellies with a stacked sole is the best one that has come up so far- If I could just raise him a few inches!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

preston said:


> this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> age - ain't it fun!!!


Guilty, Sam. I made a loaf of bread on Monday and it worked! The machine went through all its cycles correctly, so I think it's a keeper. It's actually about a 9 year old model but was either very tenderly cared for or (more likely) not used very much. The first loaf was a bit bland, I must admit, but I haven't eaten plain white bread for years so that may have something to do with it.  I did find that it toasts quite well and has been a good addition to my breakfast menu the past couple of days, especially with some peanut butter on it! :lol:

Honestly, Sam, if you can find a clean machine at a thrift shop or Craigs List or some such, give it a go. Even if I only use it half a dozen times, I will have gotten my money's worth for sure. I am sure I'll never turn out as much bread as Myfanwy does on a regular basis, but then I don't have an appreciative audience like Fale to bake for. I definitely will go back and print out the bread recipes from last week's tea party that started me off on this path and try something new each week for a while. It really is fun, and *almost* as much fun as finding yarn at Goodwill.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, the recipes are wonderful ! Thank you , myfanwy!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody!! I'm back from errands and all caught up on the Tea Party for a change- Sam you are right to be worried about weight gain in this group - we need to start posting healthy easy dinner recipes on next weeks TP to balance this weeks out!! 5mm - glad your cold is getting better - that chicken stew sounds right up my alley - my DH had a close encounter with a moose and his motorcycle on a trip to Sturgis a few years ago - he zigged and the moose zagged and they both went on their way - lucky as he was by himself and on a back road in the middle of nowhere...I will keep your friend in my thoughts for fast healing and strength for his family. Sorlenna - what a beautiful yarn bowl - your father is very talented. There are a couple of gals on the main forum who's husbands make these types of bowls - they sell them on line and on the KP "For Sale" section. Your Dad could make these for sale and I bet he would do great. Myfanwy - Yea! I'm glad Fale is home - the house is pretty quiet when it's just you and the critters isn't it?? But it always amazed me how much I could get done when DH was gone....maybe when he's back on his feet I should send him out of town so I can get caught up around here. It's pretty back when you don't even have time to read Flylady's emails!! Ha Ha - I do have time to be on here and to knit and crochet of course!!! I just got a call from DD that a friend of hers had to have an emergency C-section and little Isabella Rose was born 2 months early at 4 lbs - Mother and daughter are doing fine Isabella is breathing on her own. I just picked up some Bernat baby jacquards floral in Rosebud so I'm off to find my 9" circs to make a preemie hat. I hope ya'll have a great evening, morning, night, day, you know... Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi KatyNora - there are some great recipes on the internet and it's so much fun to experiment. When we were in Missouri our place was 15 miles out of town and there were times when it was just not a fun trip - I used my bread machine alot - it was nice to have fresh bread and I had plenty of time to make it. Now that I'm 5 minutes away from the market it has lost it's charm for me - especially with the great bakery at our grocery store!! But I think you will really enjoy trying new recipes- if you come up with a winner please let us know - that machine is around here somewhere....Sandi/AZ Sticks



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everybody!! I'm back from errands and all caught up on the Tea Party for a change- Sam you are right to be worried about weight gain in this group - we need to start posting healthy easy dinner recipes on next weeks TP to balance this weeks out!!
> 
> Sorlenna - what a beautiful yarn bowl - your father is very talented. There are a couple of gals on the main forum who's husbands make these types of bowls - they sell them on line and on the KP "For Sale" section. Your Dad could make these for sale and I bet he would do great.


I tend to have to skip over a lot of the recipes...I justify it now by telling myself it's way too hot to turn on the oven or that it has sugar. I really have to watch myself--but I'll see if I can find a low-cal dessert that may work for next week.

We told my dad he should sell his woodworking, and he said that sounds too much like work, which he no longer does since he's retired. LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with your dad. Many have told me to sell my knitting, but then it would not be fun and relaxing. I can see too many stresses in turning my hobby into a job!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi KatyNora - there are some great recipes on the internet and it's so much fun to experiment. When we were in Missouri our place was 15 miles out of town and there were times when it was just not a fun trip - I used my bread machine alot - it was nice to have fresh bread and I had plenty of time to make it. Now that I'm 5 minutes away from the market it has lost it's charm for me - especially with the great bakery at our grocery store!! But I think you will really enjoy trying new recipes- if you come up with a winner please let us know - that machine is around here somewhere....Sandi/AZ Sticks


Oh, don't worry, Sandi. If I find a true winner, I'll be glad to share. Truth to tell, I'm not generally much of a cook so I have spent lots of tea party time copying recipes, but haven't posted any yet. :roll:



Sorlenna said:


> We told my dad he should sell his woodworking, and he said that sounds too much like work, which he no longer does since he's retired. LOL


I'm on your dad's side, Sorlenna. His work is *BEAUTIFUL*, but I can appreciate his wish to keep it fun. Retirement should only be about deadlines and obligations if those are fun to the retiree.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorlenna:
here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.

Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.

That's it - light and tangy. I can't make it anymore because we can't get orange juice concentrate - it has just disappeared from the shops.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't blame him a bit!!! Fun's fun and work's work and it isn't very often that they meet!!! Please let him know that I think his work is fabulous!!!! You are a lucky daughter!!! - AZ



Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody!! I'm back from errands and all caught up on the Tea Party for a change- Sam you are right to be worried about weight gain in this group - we need to start posting healthy easy dinner recipes on next weeks TP to balance this weeks out!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds great Hilary4 - what size do you think the can of milk was?? = AZ


Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna:
> here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.
> 
> Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This sounds great Hilary4 - what size do you think the can of milk was?? = AZ
> 
> 
> Hilary4 said:
> ...


400 mls which is about 1 1/2 cups.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> for all you dieters and the rest of you also - here is a recipe from today's wine and food newsletter. i thought it sould really good - would have never thought of using carrots this way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thats sounds good Sam. But I am trying to use up things we already have as we will be aware most of 5 weeks from next week. But it prompted to think I could grate carrot and add grated cheese to it and put that with bread. So You have sorted out my lunch for me. I have a huge supply of carrots as well Recently I wanted 2 kilos of them and it was only 50cents more for 5 kgs than 2 so spent the extra 30cents- but now of course have a large number to get through. 
Actually should have thought of this before any suggestions from anyone as to how to use them up. Carrot soup and cake I know (guess what I will bring to the KP get-together next week Althea? Maybe any left over carrots too!) but any other suggestions?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:



> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, so glad for you that Fale is back home and is now getting readjusted to home life again! How did he enjoy the bread/pizza you made for him? Bet the dogs went crazy!!
> ...


Great that he is back- not surprising he wasn't hungry as it was still very early morning for him I guess. But won't be long before he is eating you out of house and home again! Pizza for brekky sounds good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > He has my prayers too 5mm. Also sounds as if you are on the mend from your horrible cold and such...thank God you don't need a voice to chat on the TP!
> ...


I have chicken breast in the fridge so will try this tonight with them and carrots! Frozen peas probably better but they can stay in the freezer while we are away unlike the carrots.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna:
> here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.
> 
> Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.
> ...


We used to use the evaported milk beaten until frothy and then add unset but cool jelly (jello) and leave it to set. Had forgotten all about it. Maybe I will give it a go and see if I can remember for sure. I will try using low fat evaporated milk and sugar free jelly . Maybe I should have left it for next week after I tried it- it would be low fat and low suager if it works!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna:
> ...


We used to beat very cold evaporated milk and then mix it with jello for a dessert. Maybe a forties recipe.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Darowil, I remember having pickled carrots as a kid when we were at someone's house. The carrots were pennied, but you could make them any which way you desire. I went hunting for some carrot pickle recipes and found some. The other thing is you could also make sweet pickled carrots using the same brine as for the sweet bread and butter pickles.
Let me know what you think.
http://www.muchmenus.com/Pickled_Carrots_Recipe.htm

Mom used to make whipped cream and then whip the set jello-jelly into it. Nice frothy desert on a hot day when you lived in cow country! ;-)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Got it - I have both the milk and OJ concentrate so I will give this a try this week - thanks! - AZ



Hilary4 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds great Hilary4 - what size do you think the can of milk was?? = AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Darowil- My grandmother used to make orange jello with grated carrots and canned pineapple chunks- we had it at Thanksgiving every year and it was always so refreshing and bright tasting - you might want to try it, although it certainly wouldn't keep like the pickling!! - AZ



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > for all you dieters and the rest of you also - here is a recipe from today's wine and food newsletter. i thought it sould really good - would have never thought of using carrots this way.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


He was explaining that it was mainly that he was just so tired. He did not sleep much the night before!
I hope your mosquito is not breeding!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds good Sam. But I am trying to use up things we already have as we will be aware most of 5 weeks from next week. But it prompted to think I could grate carrot and add grated cheese to it and put that with bread. So You have sorted out my lunch for me. I have a huge supply of carrots as well Recently I wanted 2 kilos of them and it was only 50cents more for 5 kgs than 2 so spent the extra 30cents- but now of course have a large number to get through.
> Actually should have thought of this before any suggestions from anyone as to how to use them up. Carrot soup and cake I know (guess what I will bring to the KP get-together next week Althea? Maybe any left over carrots too!) but any other suggestions?


Do you like carrot salad? I make it a few different ways--shred the carrots, toss them in a little milk and let them sit a while (they get moister). Then you can add mayo, a smidge of sugar, some black pepper, and walnuts and green onions. Or do the carrot/raisin salad if you like raisins. We love carrots around here, but we'll just eat 'em raw.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Myfanwy: So glad that you lonely time has come to an end.
Did you accomplish everything you wished? I still have not gotten another dog. Without a car there is so much that I can't accomplish. I am not able at this point to stand very long or walk very far. I am experiencing some weird weakness and don't seem very strong right now. Hopefully I will get a little more exercise soon and restart conditioning and then tai chi. I really notice what it had been doing for me.
I am trying to work on my feather and fan shawl to see if 
I can accomplish it with the amt of Caron simply soft yarn that I have on hand. As I read that it may be discontinued and the color I am using is quite unusual. Pagoda green.m
Everyone is talking about the olympics and this year I don't have any interest. Well not much else for now.
Hoping 5mmdpn's friend continues to do well. That's a lot of injuury to recover from. And at fifty it's harder to recover than when he was younger. He's so fortunate even to be alive. Best wishes to him and to 5mm. It seems that most of us who were ill are doing better. So long for now . Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i suppose it does ohio joy but there are times i question it.

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i will start looking tomorrow katynora - will be in napoleon for a while so will visit their goodwill and then on the way home will stop in defiance. you have be reved up.

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to show how forgetful i am. who bought the bread baking machine at goodwill along with bread recipe book? have you tried it yet?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with your dad on that one sorlenna - when you do it for fun it is a work of love and enjoyment - when you are doing in as a job it is a job and maybe not so enjoyable - especially when you are retired.

i'm not too worried about weight gain - i could eat all the recipes and would still weight what i do now - and truly - i am not bragging - it is just a fact of life - my weight goes between 115-120 - sometimes lower but rarely higher. i could stand to put on about forty pounds. i don't have much to draw on when i am sick and the recuperation is twice as long.

but i do agree - healthy recipes are important - i will look for some for next week. i did post a carrot sandwich recipe a few pages back which is touted as being healthy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody!! I'm back from errands and all caught up on the Tea Party for a change- Sam you are right to be worried about weight gain in this group - we need to start posting healthy easy dinner recipes on next weeks TP to balance this weeks out!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hilary4 - what was the reason for them pulling the concentrate?

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna:
> here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.
> 
> Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hilary - i asume the concentrate was right out of the container.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna:
> here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.
> 
> Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - where was i when you talked about being away for five weeks? what is your itinerary?

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > for all you dieters and the rest of you also - here is a recipe from today's wine and food newsletter. i thought it sould really good - would have never thought of using carrots this way.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are several more people who have written kind words for Fale's home coming! Pammie, and Jacki, AZ Sticks, and Marge thank you so much! 
Needle me, glad you are finding the recipes to be good- we enjoy them! 
Thursday is drawing to a close, the news hours have started, another busy day tomorrow, Fale wants me to make another pizza- so I must go out early!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the great recipe sorlenna - i love carrots any shape or form.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Thats sounds good Sam. But I am trying to use up things we already have as we will be aware most of 5 weeks from next week. But it prompted to think I could grate carrot and add grated cheese to it and put that with bread. So You have sorted out my lunch for me. I have a huge supply of carrots as well Recently I wanted 2 kilos of them and it was only 50cents more for 5 kgs than 2 so spent the extra 30cents- but now of course have a large number to get through.
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna:
> here's one super simple dessert that I miss sooo much, I used to make it and pop it in little containers in the kids' lunchboxes - extra containers sat in the freezer, and were defrosted by lunchtime.
> 
> Beat a tin of evaporated milk till it is really foamy, beat in 250mls (1 cup) concentrated orange juice.
> ...


If you make up a jelly with just half the quantity of water, leave til cool and slightly set then mix into the whipped evap milk it is like a lovely milky jelly/mousse when set.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry should have read all the posts before adding my recipe x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, I remember having pickled carrots as a kid when we were at someone's house. The carrots were pennied, but you could make them any which way you desire. I went hunting for some carrot pickle recipes and found some. The other thing is you could also make sweet pickled carrots using the same brine as for the sweet bread and butter pickles.
> Let me know what you think.
> http://www.muchmenus.com/Pickled_Carrots_Recipe.htm
> 
> Mom used to make whipped cream and then whip the set jello-jelly into it. Nice frothy desert on a hot day when you lived in cow country! ;-)


I've become a lazy cook- haven't done anything like this for years! Used to when newly married and my husband grew vegies. Now we have no garden so nowhere to grow vegies.
Prepared your crockpot chicken stew. Unexpectadly went out finishing it in a hurry. Came home expecting to be greeted by a delcious smell- nothing! I had plugged it in, set it to high but forgot to switch it on at the wall! So DH had left overs while had a frozen WWs meal- and the chicken is almost cooked for tomorrow night! Smells nice now and looks good.
My daughter who is going away on Tuesday rang and asked if I wanted to go down to Glenelg with her on the tram. She needed hearing aids bits before going away and it was a lovely day. So off I went- but very windy near the beach so we didn't stay there long. Concerend about how she will go in Rumania for 5 weeks (she is the one with Aspergers and doesn't cope well with pressure and I will be on the other side of the world so not much help. Always trying to get her to be independent and then she does something like this and I worry!). Other daughter will be off for 5 months with her husband but not particulary bothered by that- she can deal with issues that arise. She leaves 20 minutes after we return from our trip away so if her plane is delayed we may see them (they are actually flying to Darwin where we will be flying in from!). Otherwise they willl be boarding as we arrive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This appeared below with an addition so figured we only needed it once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


I thought we chilled the milk first. We did it in the sixties/seventies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Darowil- My grandmother used to make orange jello with grated carrots and canned pineapple chunks- we had it at Thanksgiving every year and it was always so refreshing and bright tasting - you might want to try it, although it certainly wouldn't keep like the pickling!! - AZ


MIghtn't keep like pickles but certainly quicker and sounds good! Two jelly ideas now too.
Have also added Sorlennas carrot salad to my list as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> darowil - where was i when you talked about being away for five weeks?  what is your itinerary?


I think I said before - but may have been somewhere else. This time next week we drive over to David's sister for a weekend (she is turning 60). But takes 2 days each way (taking David's mother over so can't have a long day, and coming back I will be alone as David willl be flying to Sydney for work meetings. His mother is going with another of his sisters for a few days. But as I have not driven much more than 2 hours at a time in recent years doing 10 in one day seemed a bit much alone so I will stop on the way back too.)
I will return late Tuesday and first thing Friday morning will fly up to Darwin. I did comment actually, maybe last week because you asked about my husbands work which is why we are going. Darwin is up North so will get away from the cold. Meant to be a delightful time there, not excessively hot and still dry. Most of the people we will be seeing work with the aborigines up there- a people with massive needs as with almost all indigenous peoples. Unfortunately our indigenous people seem to be the worst of all those in developed countries.
So I will be around for most of next weeks TP- though trying to organise myself for both trips as I willl have only a couple of days between them but then very little until mid Sept.
Being away for 5 weeks I would like to get the fridge reasonably empty- and the second freezer empty so we can turn it off. And if the fridge is the only thing on we will make money while we away. Our solar panels will more than cover the electricity the fridge uses and so we will be importing plenty into the grid for those weeks, while using very little.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Sorry should have read all the posts before adding my recipe x


Ah yes, but the reminder that use only half the water is important.

Maybe I could combine all the aspects of this recipe. Even remembered what we called it.

Jelly Whip
1 can evaporated milk, chilled
1 packet jelly crystals (or however your jello comes)
1 cup hot water. (or half what the packet suggests)

Mix up jelly/jello, cool in the fridge. Doesn't matter if it starts setting but don't want it to set much.
Whip up the chilled evaporated milk until frothy.
Add the jelly/jello.
We would just eat it like this, but could have with tinned or stewed fruit etc.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Darowil- My grandmother used to make orange jello with grated carrots and canned pineapple chunks- we had it at Thanksgiving every year and it was always so refreshing and bright tasting - you might want to try it, although it certainly wouldn't keep like the pickling!! - AZ
> 
> We call that ''Sunshine Salad'' and, yes, it is bright and refreshing in the sumer or the cool days of the holiday season. Thanks for reminding me of the recipe. It's been a couple of winters since we've served it. Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Myfanwy, so glad to hear that Fale is enjoying being home & enjoying your pizza too. I expect it will take some time for the dogs to settle down. When my husband was away for a year I went to meet him at the airport & we arrived home in the pitch dark, DD opened the door, we were round behind the car out of sight & he said to me "leave that, I'll bring it" that dog pushed DD & I out the way & flew up his legs, she remembered his voice all that time. Then she wouldn't leave him alone for weeks, have to say she got more cuddles than I did. 
I expect it will take a little while to get Fale back into his routine and your ears tuned to loud music after being quiet for some time, Have fun together!!

Tessa.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, the Lord has blessed us with rain most of the night and still going strong this morn. Good to see after the long, long dry spell. it looks like it could set in and do this all day. think i will turn radio on, satalite keeps going off, so can't get into anything, bj has laid back down, so think i will start a new hat for stocking stuffer.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....

Tessa


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree with your dad. Many have told me to sell my knitting, but then it would not be fun and relaxing. I can see too many stresses in turning my hobby into a job!


I do sell my needle work. I do not take orders but use a consignment shop and craft sales. That way it is up to me how much and what I make. The carft shows are something I can choose to sign up or not. This year not, just the consignment shop. That reduces the stress.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, the Lord has blessed us with rain most of the night and still going strong this morn. Good to see after the long, long dry spell. it looks like it could set in and do this all day. think i will turn radio on, satalite keeps going off, so can't get into anything, bj has laid back down, so think i will start a new hat for stocking stuffer.


I am so glad for you-- what a welcome sight and feel! I have worried for all my KP friends frying in the heat this summer. I can just imagine the relief-- hope it gives you a good, thorough soaking!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am going to share with you all a miracle that I just found out happened to a person here in my little town. It is a horror but also good. His youngest son was my handyman guy for a couple of years.
> ...


Yes, that is a miracle that he survived. I remember when I lived up in Ontario and the lumber truck drivers had nightmares of hitting a moose. If they braked it involved a lot of problems. This was a good 60 years ago, so perhaps shifting of lumber loads is improved now, but even truckers dreaded hitting a moose. Thank goodness that motorcyclist survived. Hope he can heal his lung quickly so they can do the surgeries needed. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I see I never signed off so I was logged in the whole time. Logged in but zoned out
> ...


_____________________________________
Love your yarn bowl. As creative as you are I am wondering if this is your creation?? I like the fact that it isn't breakable and I also love the natural, gorgeous patterns in wood. Have seen gorgeous ceramic ones but someone mentioned they had just broken theirs on KP and I'm sure that would happen to me too. Beautiful yarn bowl :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Daralene. As you know the moose problem on the roads are a real issue. And up here in the northwestern part of Ontario the towns are spread so far apart. There is no one living between the towns either -- it is all bush so help is quite a ways away if an accident happens. On the main highways, at least a trucker will radio for help. It is a common enough thing for those who live up here in the area to stop and help out. In many areas, it is too remote for even cell phones to work.
Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my friend. 

It has been a long steady rain through the night and is still doing this with very brief periods of no rain. It is all overcast and the temperature is not hot -- 20'C. It is going a long way to help out the forest fire situation. Cleans the air of the smoke too.

Mom is bringing over a pail of green/yellow beans this afternoon. I think I may just blanch and then freeze some, or not. I may just cook them all and eat them!!! Think I need to find a green bean casserole or something like that!! any one have some ideas? I will cook and you can all joing me in the eating of it. haha, talk to you all later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> My daughter who is going away on Tuesday rang and asked if I wanted to go down to Glenelg with her on the tram. She needed hearing aids bits before going away and it was a lovely day. So off I went- but very windy near the beach so we didn't stay there long. Concerend about how she will go in Rumania for 5 weeks (she is the one with Aspergers and doesn't cope well with pressure and I will be on the other side of the world so not much help. Always trying to get her to be independent and then she does something like this and I worry!).


I can relate to your daughter--my doctor said some years ago I have a "very high quotient" for Asperger's, and I don't do well in crowds/around more than one or two strangers at a time--I tend to have a lot of social anxiety. I hope she is able to manage well.



preston said:


> hilary - i asume the concentrate was right out of the container.
> 
> sam


I remember it coming in small containers--and some of the girls would use the cans for hair curlers! I don't really drink orange juice much (the acid is hard on my stomach), but am wondering if some other pureed fruit might work as well? I have had evaporated milk poured over strawberries, and that is wonderful.



jmai5421 said:


> I do sell my needle work. I do not take orders but use a consignment shop and craft sales. That way it is up to me how much and what I make. The carft shows are something I can choose to sign up or not. This year not, just the consignment shop. That reduces the stress.


I think that's the way to do it--I make what I want to make, and I do sell patterns, but I don't think of it as "work." We haven't done a craft show for some time now, but maybe we will in the fall. I'll have to see what else is going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Love your yarn bowl. As creative as you are I am wondering if this is your creation?? I like the fact that it isn't breakable and I also love the natural, gorgeous patterns in wood. Have seen gorgeous ceramic ones but someone mentioned they had just broken theirs on KP and I'm sure that would happen to me too. Beautiful yarn bowl :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, no, not mine--I've tried a lot of crafts and succeeded at most of them, but woodworking I could never get! My father sent that home with DD for me. I keep "petting" it because the wood feels so nice! :XD:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> So glad you're home safely and have a chance to rest. We missed you and hope that the concerts went well for all concerned.
> Hope your DH enjoyed the performances and the audiences' response.
> 
> It was lonesome without your posts, Daralene. Ohio Joy (This seems to be my new name so that Sam and others can keep all the 'Joys' identified.)


I thought of you and Sam since I was in Ohio and especially you when I was in Ashtabula. I wrote a really long text on the phone and lost it and then DH had the phone with my blessing, just to make sure if someone wasn't there to meet him at the time when he could practice or if he got lost, he could call someone. The concerts went so great. Rhapsody in Blue is a gorgeous piece and he played that on the concert. He got standing ovations in the middle and the end of the concert. He worked for 6 months on this and did it all from memory. I'm hoping we can save up enough money to record it on a cd since it was so much work but he will have to keep practicing it for a while as we can't do it now.

Since we have family in Ohio DH got to visit his dear aunt in the nursing home. We got word that she almost died the day we arrived but she held on for his visit and although she was very out of it she seemed to know he was there. How precious that he got to be with her. She is partly responsible for his love of music and very special to him. She seems to have perked up since his visit.

We met some fabulous people at the Michael Cahill B&B in Ashtabula. I had to do lots of stairs there and it is an old Victorian home so the ceilings are quite high, requiring even more stairs. Ended up doing them twice with no ill effects. This is like a miracle for me. The folks at the B&B were all there for a high school class reunion. Quite interesting people. Can't wait till our next trip to Ohio to visit the restaurant, Alessandros, in Ashtabula. Family place, quite unassuming in a converted Dairy Queen. Alessandro (not sure if last or first name) is from Sicily and starting his chef training at 14, went on to Florence for more training. Met his wife, an Ashtabula girl, on a cruise ship and now to the delight of all the locals, they have this fabulous food. The man next to us told me he travels 40 mi. each way 3x a week just to eat there.

DH starts back at the school some time in September, so till then my time on here will be spotty as he is working on a text book and article, requiring lots of time on the computer. I know I need my own computer as texting on the phone is apparently not good for me. :thumbdown:

I'm hoping a lady on KP is ok. Her avatar name is Donmaur and I haven't seen any posts from her. Have mailed her a package and hope she is ok. I believe she is quite elderly from her handwriting on a package she mailed me. Haven't seen her on here for quite a while. If any of you know her, let me know how she is. She is a real sweetheart and gave out lots of her patterns for free. Hope it wasn't because she is ill.

Missed all of you so much. I have to get to the doctor's as they called and will see me right now. Nothing serious, but needs attention.
I don't think I will ever get caught up this month, so please know I care about all of you and keep you in my prayers. 
Love the Olympics. England, you can be quite proud. My best friend recorded the opening ceremonies for me and saw some of the swimming and gymnastics. *Bravo England* Great Job:!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> There are several more people who have written kind words for Fale's home coming! Pammie, and Jacki, AZ Sticks, and Marge thank you so much!
> Needle me, glad you are finding the recipes to be good- we enjoy them!
> Thursday is drawing to a close, the news hours have started, another busy day tomorrow, Fale wants me to make another pizza- so I must go out early!


So glad to hear Fale is safely home. Hope he is doing well :!: :!: :!: Also hope all is well with you and that all your tests are over and you checked out Great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I looked up what time it was in NZ every day when I was in Ohio.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - where was i when you talked about being away for five weeks? what is your itinerary?
> ...


Such special work your husband is doing. Do you get to meet any of the indigenous people yourself?? I feel it is such an honor to meet these people. Have a really great trip :!: 
Daralene


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I now have the house to myself! DD just left for a long weekend trip with girlfriends. Of course, I didn't think she should go, but I wasn't given a vote. Still no job. I think I'm more concerned than she is. I think when she has zero money, she will work a little harder. Still watching the Olympics. I sure wish I could go to one, but its just probably too expensive! They wouldn't list ticket prices on-line for each events. That's always a sign that I can't afford it! TV is the next best thing.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> 
> Tessa


Think of it this way Tessa, we want to hear from you at your time so you can be rested. Don't worry about it if you miss some comments because it is a different time. Hearing from you is more important. Your time is important to us too and caring goes both ways. 
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Daralene. As you know the moose problem on the roads are a real issue. And up here in the northwestern part of Ontario the towns are spread so far apart. There is no one living between the towns either -- it is all bush so help is quite a ways away if an accident happens. On the main highways, at least a trucker will radio for help. It is a common enough thing for those who live up here in the area to stop and help out. In many areas, it is too remote for even cell phones to work.
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and good wishes for my friend.
> 
> It has been a long steady rain through the night and is still doing this with very brief periods of no rain. It is all overcast and the temperature is not hot -- 20'C. It is going a long way to help out the forest fire situation. Cleans the air of the smoke too.
> ...


I'm not sure how far up you are but I remember that I was the only one with a working cell phone when in Haliburton, Ont. I bought this cell phone at the recommendation of musicians traveling overseas and got the international service. Nobody else's cell phone worked. Well, it was a good thing I got this phone as my mother had a stroke and they were able to get hold me. This was 2 yrs. ago. I drove up there to take my 92(at the time) yr. old aunt up to see her brother-in-law, also very aged, before he had serious heart surgery. They thought he wouldn't make it. It was a long drive for her from St. Catharine's up to Haliburton and I should have left right away, but I was afraid of my aunt's health and making the long trip back with no sleep, well, long for her age. I let her sleep and see her brother-in-law, then I drove her home and didn't even come back to my house but went straight to Ohio to see mom. Thank goodness for that phone, but I'm sure there were areas where there was no service at all. It must mean that someone doesn't live because of the length of time getting them to help. Thank goodness for that helicopter. Must make one more careful when you know you can't get help right away for serious things. Keep us posted on how this man is doing and you can tell his family that people around the world are praying. Are they near Haliburton?
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Love your yarn bowl. As creative as you are I am wondering if this is your creation?? I like the fact that it isn't breakable and I also love the natural, gorgeous patterns in wood. Have seen gorgeous ceramic ones but someone mentioned they had just broken theirs on KP and I'm sure that would happen to me too. Beautiful yarn bowl :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Even more special since your dad makes them. :thumbup:

Now I have to tear myself away and get to the doctor :thumbdown:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You're so right. I don't want the pressure of selling my knitting. It's too much fun to make gifts for anyone who really enjoys getting hand made gifts. This way I get to make what I want and to experiment. I'm with you on this. dandy/sue



pammie1234 said:


> I agree with your dad. Many have told me to sell my knitting, but then it would not be fun and relaxing. I can see too many stresses in turning my hobby into a job!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yumm. thanks for these. Sue



5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, I remember having pickled carrots as a kid when we were at someone's house. The carrots were pennied, but you could make them any which way you desire. I went hunting for some carrot pickle recipes and found some. The other thing is you could also make sweet pickled carrots using the same brine as for the sweet bread and butter pickles.
> Let me know what you think.
> http://www.muchmenus.com/Pickled_Carrots_Recipe.htm
> 
> Mom used to make whipped cream and then whip the set jello-jelly into it. Nice frothy desert on a hot day when you lived in cow country! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I certainly know he is home- it is back to cooking duties- I can get away with instant noodles on my own- especially when I am carpentering. Thank goodness I had got the bath sorted I don't think 'mud puppy' would have been a good look day after day, without! Had a lovely letter from the gt niece, wanting to be my facebook friend- she has a goal of going to the Olympics- to compete- good on her! I have found a source of duck and chicken mince, so the dogs are getting a rice mixture now- which should be a lot better for them than dog sausage! Have to make another pizza today.



Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, so glad to hear that Fale is enjoying being home & enjoying your pizza too. I expect it will take some time for the dogs to settle down. When my husband was away for a year I went to meet him at the airport & we arrived home in the pitch dark, DD opened the door, we were round behind the car out of sight & he said to me "leave that, I'll bring it" that dog pushed DD & I out the way & flew up his legs, she remembered his voice all that time. Then she wouldn't leave him alone for weeks, have to say she got more cuddles than I did.
> I expect it will take a little while to get Fale back into his routine and your ears tuned to loud music after being quiet for some time, Have fun together!!
> 
> Tessa.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All this talk of pizza is making me want one, but I'm still reluctant to turn on the oven...and think I would need to go out for more veggies, which I'm also reluctant to do. Ah well. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > There are several more people who have written kind words for Fale's home coming! Pammie, and Jacki, AZ Sticks, and Marge thank you so much!
> ...


Every time I first boot the computer, my time bugs give me EST, [US], Adelaide, Sydney, London is so easy from here, then there are all my weather bugs! so I can see who is finally getting rain, not that Tessa needs any extra rain! 
Spirometry, and Holter Monitor tests are next up, stupid thing is I feel quite well- but maybe I am just so used to things being this way. 
I have two new sleep shirts, and a leopard print blouse and top, which will go well with my black skirts, and a new zipped hoody- that will be good for early morning stints at the computer!- I will be getting into the centre of town a bit more often I hope, I have a fiend who is very keen to come with me- and we can do it all on our 'gold cards'- going to the Music School concerts. So glad the concerts were worth all the preparation! And that you are having so much benefit from your diet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All this talk of pizza is making me want one, but I'm still reluctant to turn on the oven...and think I would need to go out for more veggies, which I'm also reluctant to do. Ah well. Enjoy yours!


I would be unwilling to have the oven on, were I living with your temperature norms- the crock pot is such a brilliant invention! less than a month of winter to endure! so your drought has to break properly sometime soon. 
Hav you matched the yarn for the edging of the dress yet? I look forward to seeing photos!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am doing so many more things here and I hope I can continue on the tea party as I have so much to keep up lately particularly since I let things go. I hope you all do well and I hope to check in periodically. joe p


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
speaking of the Olympics, during an interview of the U S women's (girls) team, I was struck by the fact that the entire team's first memories of the Olympics was 2004.  Two said that their parents found some videos of the 1996 gold medal team for them to watch   Here I sit and I can remember when Nadia Commaniech (sp) scored the first perfect 10 ! 
(feeling old, but enriched by that experience) 
I just watched Roger Federer beat John Isner, so the US is out,  , but Roger (my fave) is in the medal round. :thumbup: 
I've missed all of the equestrian meets. I don't know where to find them. I guess they are on the web, if not on T V. Sorry to miss those beautiful horses do their thing.

Love all of the pictures on the t p , and the yarn bowl, and enjoyed the good news and recipes. I'm happy for all of you who had rain and for returning pets, and healing husbands. I pray for those who are not feeling so well. There is just too much going on to comment on everything and still eat, sleep and knit. Oh, the life of a Retiree in this electronic age ! See all y'all later! dandylion, sue



pammie1234 said:


> Hello, everyone. I now have the house to myself! DD just left for a long weekend trip with girlfriends. Of course, I didn't think she should go, but I wasn't given a vote. Still no job. I think I'm more concerned than she is. I think when she has zero money, she will work a little harder. Still watching the Olympics. I sure wish I could go to one, but its just probably too expensive! They wouldn't list ticket prices on-line for each events. That's always a sign that I can't afford it! TV is the next best thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I would be unwilling to have the oven on, were I living with your temperature norms- the crock pot is such a brilliant invention! less than a month of winter to endure! so your drought has to break properly sometime soon.
> Hav you matched the yarn for the edging of the dress yet? I look forward to seeing photos!


We are actually supposed to be in our rainy season now--but not getting enough at all.  I continue to hope!

I have found some yarn that may work, but it's a different weight and fiber (but the color matches, lol)...am thinking on it and may try it out this evening.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Daralene. As you know the moose problem on the roads are a real issue. And up here in the northwestern part of Ontario the towns are spread so far apart. There is no one living between the towns either -- it is all bush so help is quite a ways away if an accident happens. On the main highways, at least a trucker will radio for help. It is a common enough thing for those who live up here in the area to stop and help out. In many areas, it is too remote for even cell phones to work.
> ...


My small town is west of Thunder Bay, half way to the Manitoba/Ontario border. There are a lot of blank areas traveling the north shore where there is no cell phone service either. There are no towers as there are no people!!! haha, CB radios work better. Friends who live an hour and 40 minutes away have a radio phone they use as that is the only thing that works where they are.
Haliburton is way on the other side of Ontario from where we are.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> ...


Thank you Daralene, it's good to feel that you understand. I'm having to alter all my meds to get it right for when I have my knee done, Sept. 25. & I'm having withdrawal symptoms & sleep difficulty. I bashed the car today so I think I'd better stop driving till I feel right again, I'd never forgive myself if I caused an accident & someone was hurt. Normally my driving is OK although I say it who shouldn't. Should all be settled in a few days, I hope. Gosh, I sound so whiney, not a bit my normal self, I'll go now!!

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I think the milk needs to be very cold for it to whip.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

darowil - i apologize - you did tell me and i remember now asking you about your husband's work. need to pay closer attentoin. hope you have a good time.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - where was i when you talked about being away for five weeks? what is your itinerary?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

tessadele - we love having you anytime you drop in - the time difference is a problem for all of us - and we do have to sleep sometime. so come as often as you can and join the conversation - it doesn't matter if you repeat - we just love having you join in.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> 
> Tessa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, I'd say follow your own advice: such as forgiving others when they repeat themselves or forget something they have read previously.  You are doing such a fine job and you don't need to apologize for ANYTHING! 
You're terrific! Sue


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks sue - sometimes i think my mind has completely left me.

sam



dandylion said:


> Sam, I'd say follow your own advice: such as forgiving others when they repeat themselves or forget something they have read previously.  You are doing such a fine job and you don't need to apologize for ANYTHING!
> You're terrific! Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

We all feel that way. More and more each day !  Sue



preston said:


> thanks sue - sometimes i think my mind has completely left me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Sam, don't forget that if you were to have all of us call by, you would have to hire a hall to sit us all down! And we have so many who have not spoken up before + you have all the work of preparing each new tea party!



preston said:


> thanks sue - sometimes i think my mind has completely left me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Love your yarn bowl. As creative as you are I am wondering if this is your creation?? I like the fact that it isn't breakable and I also love the natural, gorgeous patterns in wood. Have seen gorgeous ceramic ones but someone mentioned they had just broken theirs on KP and I'm sure that would happen to me too. Beautiful yarn bowl :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


That's funny, Sorlenna. My first thought when I saw your pictures of the bowl was how smooth and pleasant it would be to stroke it. :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Now I have to tear myself away and get to the doctor :thumbdown:[/quote]

Hope the need for seeing the doctor is treatable/resolveable (?)/ better, whichever you need. Best wishes, Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hello, everyone. I now have the house to myself! DD just left for a long weekend trip with girlfriends. Of course, I didn't think she should go, but I wasn't given a vote. Still no job. I think I'm more concerned than she is. I think when she has zero money, she will work a little harder. Still watching the Olympics. I sure wish I could go to one, but its just probably too expensive! They wouldn't list ticket prices on-line for each events. That's always a sign that I can't afford it! TV is the next best thing.


I'm not a giant sports fan, Pammie, but have enjoyed what I've seen of the Olympics. When the winter games were in B.C., a couple of my friends drove up to Vancouver and stayed in a hostel for two or three days. They didn't have tickets to any of the events but had a wonderful time just being where all the excitement was. They saw the cauldron, of course, and went to some free events and met people from all around the world. I couldn't go with them because it was before I had retired. If there's a future Olympic event within "shouting distance" of you, go even if you can't get tickets. You'll have fun, I'm sure.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My mother used to make "Sunshine" salad every Sunday while we were growing up. It took me many years before I wanted it again. That was orange jello, shredded carrots and crushed pineapple.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Now I have to tear myself away and get to the doctor :thumbdown:


Hope the need for seeing the doctor is treatable/resolveable (?)/ better, whichever you need. Best wishes, Joy[/quote]

Thank you .....yes, quite resolvable but a comedy of errors. They called me and said they had phoned the prescription in but I needed to come to the lab first. Went to the lab and it was closed from noon till 1:15:thumbdown: Then after finally getting in the lab I went to the pharmacy and the call for the prescription wasn't there. They called the doctor and could leave a message and wait for a call-back. Another long wait. I found a med I could take over the counter while I was waiting as I couldn't take it any more. Was going to go home and go to bed when they said the call finally came through with a profuse apology.It is such a gorgeous day out so I can't complain about that, just want to feel good enough to enjoy it. Seems like there is no way around waiting when it comes to doctors. 
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


For sure!!! After all, the TP started in England so you could say we should all be staying up :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh no, talking about a bashed in car isn't whiney. That's awful and you must be feeling very unnerved. So glad you are ok..Goodness, you could have ended up needing both knees done and who knows what else :shock: 
Sorry about the sleep difficulty. Sleep is so important and I know lots have trouble with that. Take the time you need and Sam has the party going 24hrs., but we try and get him to go to sleep too. He, He, as Joe would say in Texan ;-) 
Hang in there......things will get better, but give your body and mind a good rest and baby yourself. I feel awful as I have missed so many posts and haven't been able to catch up at all, but I will hang in there and hope all know I care even if I haven't seen all the posts. Guess that is the nature of the TP.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Sam, don't forget that if you were to have all of us call by, you would have to hire a hall to sit us all down! And we have so many who have not spoken up before + you have all the work of preparing each new tea party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rent a hall...Have a Party.....Count me in :!: :!: :!: ;-)
Yes, Sam..just like a real TP. No way you can hear what everyone is saying, so you hear W-a-y more this way, but hard to remember it all. Bravo to you and the job you are doing. We are all thankful for keeping the TP going. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish, 

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> 
> Tessa


Here's a link. http://www.bartlett.ucl.ac.uk/architecture/partnerships/installations-for-london-2012/universal-tea-machine


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> 
> Tessa


 :shock: i never think about when anyone is up or not, if i got something to say, i just say it, we all just zip in and out when its convenient to us. so don't worry about repeating stuff. 
Sam, i prob.haven't told you, but i think our teaparty is a more relaxed afair now.thats prob. why more folks are coming forward now, feels like old friends, i think that is due to your laid back attitude, thanks for your time and effort, this has become a very big part of my day. i love hearing from everyone about everything they are doing, its like a world wide party line, anyone remember those, us ol timers do. oh drat, the big 59 is upon me tomorrow. yikes. i don't feel that age and certainly don't think and for the most part act it, when will the maturity come :? 
i have to say, the yarn bowl is sooooooooooo beautiful and the fact that your dad made it, awsome, what a treasure to have. stuff like that i go for. i have a couple rolling pins my gramps made, one is small, cause i wasn't married at the time, he always made them for the married girls, i ask, what if i never marry, the next christmas i got my full size rolling pin, both made out of cedar. priceless. (i did finally marry at age of 35)
i am debating turning the oven on tonight late when its cooler. i want some baked chicken breast. don't know... gotta think about it. tonight i am wanting to grill some of the squash on the george forman grill with onion and fix some quidillas with them. oh love those.
some time ago, while i couldn't corispond here i did get a recipe for a sause for my spagetti, i have used that several times as i have had the fresh tomatoes, just yummy, whoever it was from thanks. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

When we don't want the kitchen too hot, we switch the oven on, then while it is warming up we give the food a few minutes in the microwave oven. It cuts the cooking time down as the food just has to finish off & crisp the surface. Julian is getting to be an expert at it.

Tessa


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

too great - i am not a tea drinker but i could be if i could get one from this machine.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> 
> Tessa


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks mjs - let us all line up and get our tea.

sam



mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When we don't want the kitchen too hot, we switch the oven on, then while it is warming up we give the food a few minutes in the microwave oven. It cuts the cooking time down as the food just has to finish off & crisp the surface. Julian is getting to be an expert at it.
> 
> Tessa


We find cooking at night works quite well- with back up from the microwave if it needs to be warmed, that and the slow cooker- but I can't recall it ever getting hotter than 35C or 95F, and I did not feel like doing anything at those temperatures- often it does not cool at night in high summer- my fan works overtime!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the kind words southern gal - i too am enjoying all the new tea, coffee, ice tea, etc., etc. drinkers that have been arriving at tea party. it is so fun having so many different threads of thought - and also - as i said before - i am having a blast.

and an early happy birthday. i'd like to be 59 again.

now would be the time for a toaster over - i used to have one that did a really great job baking things. maybe i should look for another one and not use the big over for my frozen dinners - of which i may have one tonight. a marie calandar swiss steak is calling my name i think.

sam


Southern Gal said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> ...


Thank you for that link, I had seen several write-ups in papers but was waiting for Ollie to send me the best link, but I suspect he hasn't had time. Poor chap has been working his socks off, but he does love the Bartlett & I think they like him, which is why they keep him busy. He's so proud to have done something for the Olympics.

Tessa


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Love your yarn bowl. As creative as you are I am wondering if this is your creation?? I like the fact that it isn't breakable and I also love the natural, gorgeous patterns in wood. Have seen gorgeous ceramic ones but someone mentioned they had just broken theirs on KP and I'm sure that would happen to me too. Beautiful yarn bowl :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I don't know that this is the best, but it was one of the first when I googled. But it gives a start anyway.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> 
> Tessa


That is fabulous. You must be so proud and to think one of the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Amazing :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> ...


Thanks for that link. I checked it out and it is truly amazing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been on for some time owing to everything here overtaking me, some good stuff, some not. I never managed to finish last weeks TP & only skimmed thru this week's. I tried to catch up last night as I knew Fale was coming home,but fell asleep while reading the posts, Julian rescued my laptop but didn't wake me up so the night went by without me. The trouble with being on the opposite side of the world is if I want to join in at the appropriate time I have to stay up very late. If i come back later I feel I'm only repeating what everyone has said, which is why I don't comment often when perhaps I should. I'm saying this because I don't want you all to think i don't care about your problems or illness, as Joe would say, I luv y'aalll....
> ...


Happy Birthday. Hope you have a Wonderful Birthday.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Oh my goodness yes, he should be proud. He is part of history. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I had an uncle that lived in Thunder Bay for several years. Sadly, I never got to visit there. Will have to look at a map though and see if we were near there when we came back the northern route from Michigan. Seems like I remember being near Thunder Bay, or let's put it this way. Nearer than I had ever been. I remember seeing stones piled up and tried to figure out what they were by going online. It seems they were markers for property by the Native Americans and maybe path markers too. Beautiful wild country. We saw a bear sitting in the field beside a house. You certainly have a different perspective on life than those of us living in the city. I loved my time in Haliburton (village of West Guilford). At that time there was just one store and you had to travel to go to a grocery store. People were a lot more self-sufficient, which I imagine you are too. The men hunted deer and then there was a building that was a freezer in a town that we drove to where they could keep the meat. We also had to take a boat to get to their cabin and how I loved that. There are roads now and lots of city people with cabins there now so it has changed a lot since I lived up there. I really enjoy the things you tell us about where you are.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks so much,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am back, :-D A lot has been going on around us lately, my sweet neighbor was in a bad car wreck her 21 month baby boy was in the back seat strapped in his car seat. Rear ended by a deputy of all things, went down a deep ditch car was totaled but they are doing better now, the boy was released today, Mom may be home by Thursday. Other things going on also, but the main thing is we (in this household) are doing well. Mom is behaving with no falls, but still not up to walking very much. I'm wonderful (other than a bit tired) Cindi is great!
> My computer is fixed, I had someone trying to hack it :twisted: :twisted: both my DS's can link into my computer and fix things, (really love this) they found the which site I had gotten piggybacked on.. so now all my security is upgraded and I can no longer access some of my favorite sites :-(
> Sam, I'm so sorry about Shiloh.. I know there were others that lost their furbabies, my heart is with you, prayers also. Hard to loose and really never can be totally replaced.
> I'm still trying to catch up on the reading, never got to finish last weeks!!! Gads we sure do talk a lot on here don't we, :lol: :lol: ;-) I LOVE IT!!
> ...


So sorry to hear about the neighbor's car accident. Hope they are healing and will be ok, but also know it is quite a shock to go through something like this and that will take a while to heal also.

Glad to hear you are ok and enjoying the Olympics. Yes, it is really something what these young people have accomplished. I got to meet a Russian gymnast when we were both taking german lessons in Germany. He said that he and all his fellow gymnasts were still young but had ruined their joints. They really are committed. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Daralene. As you know the moose problem on the roads are a real issue. And up here in the northwestern part of Ontario the towns are spread so far apart. There is no one living between the towns either -- it is all bush so help is quite a ways away if an accident happens. On the main highways, at least a trucker will radio for help. It is a common enough thing for those who live up here in the area to stop and help out. In many areas, it is too remote for even cell phones to work.


It is the knagaroos over here that cause the same problem. There are very big ones but I doubt whether they would be as big as a moose. We are always told not to swerve to avoid as that is a even bigger risk. Emus too are a risk, I have had an emu jump over the car
In the Northern Territoy many of the stations (huge farms would be the best description-nothing to do with trains etc) are unfenced (at least I assume they still are) so the cattle roam freely and I have been in a car that hit one. No major damage to anything involved fortunately. But some of the bullocks are huge.
Hope we don't meet any on the road when we are up there!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> 
> Tessa


http://www.ediblegeography.com/the-universal-tea-machine/

Tessa, here's another link about the UTM. It doesn't show the completed assembly as the Bartlett link does, but has schematics and some more explanation of the machine. I used to work with someone who had been a volunteer at the Los Angeles Olympics (how long ago was that?). He talked about it, even years later, as a highlight of his young years. Your GS will never forget the thrill of being part of the Olympics!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can relate to your daughter--my doctor said some years ago I have a "very high quotient" for Asperger's, and I don't do well in crowds/around more than one or two strangers at a time--I tend to have a lot of social anxiety. I hope she is able to manage well.
> 
> .


Forums like this are great for that! Able to communicate without the hassles of trying to pick up all the other cues that go on. One of the Australian experts says that we all have some apsects but that it the number that is the issue. And mine certainly include the social issues. We live very near the Central Market, people will come from outer suburbs to do their fruit and vegie shopping htere. HOw wonderful to live so close to the market is a frequent response to where we live. My response? I hate it and avoid it. And that is because it is so crowded. If it was outdoors I wouldn't mind. But I can go a footy match with many more people and not be bothered. A number of years ago now Maryanne came to a grandfinal with me and my other daughter. Well within 10 minutes of it beginning she left- my teams supporters in particular were in full voice. But she came last year and made it through. She can go to a cricket match with 40,000 and be OK. But cricket crowds rarely are as noisy as football crowds and cricket is her preferred game (and when they do erupt it is only for a short time)Party of my husbands job involves going to different churches and speaking with strangers after. He does this well (despite my thinking he has a high quotient of Aspergers!) but I hate it. I'm OK when we catch up with one of two couples at once, or if I know most of the people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, I have just baked some lemon poppyseed muffins- a bit early for the tea Party- but here it is ofcourse already Friday.
the receipt is :

2 cups self raising flour
1 cup sugar- { I use 1/2 cup}
1/2 cup poppyseeds {again I use less- because they are expensive}
finely grated rind of 2 lemons {mine were tiny- so I used 4}
100g melted butter {- 4 oz would work well}
2 large eggs
1 cup milk
juice from the lemons
1/4 cup sugar

Measure flour, sugar and poppyseeds into a large bowl. Grate in all the yellow rind from the lemons {I use a toothbrush bought for the kitchen, to clean out the grater}
Melt the butter in a microwave proof dish, add the eggs and milk, and beat with a fork to combine.
Tip this into the flour mix. Fold together gently till the flour is dampened- taking care not to over-mix.
Spoon into prepared muffin tray- I use paper muffin cups- And consistently get 15 not 12 {as stated in the receipt}
Bake at 410F, [200C], for 12 - 15 minutes. Until golden brown.
Just before they are ready, juice the lemons, and stir in the second quantity of sugar- it should not dissolve.
As soon as you take them from the oven spoon over the lemon and sugar mixture. Cool on a rack.
Serve warm or re-heated, with coffee or tea, or with yoghurt or lightly whipped cream for dessert.

Thanks to Alison and Simon Holst for the original recipe i 'Very Easy Vegetarian Cook book'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Such special work your husband is doing. Do you get to meet any of the indigenous people yourself?? I feel it is such an honor to meet these people. Have a really great trip :!:
> Daralene


We will certainly meet some, although our main role us to support those working with them. But it will be really interesting- the last 1/3rd of my Masters was looking at Indigenous issues so I have a fair head knowledge of the issues (especially health and education, which are the two biggest issues and so closly entwined- which is why I ended up looking at both although I have a health background). Will be interesting to see and hear about it and see how it lines up with my head knowledge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> darowil - i apologize - you did tell me and i remember now asking you about your husband's work. need to pay closer attentoin. hope you have a good time.
> 
> sam


Sam so much is going on all at the same time that it is impossible to remember it all- IMHO you are doing extremely well at keeping up with us all.. The reason I made the comment about your comment was that I figured it would help you remember not because I was bothered by you forgetting. I often forget things I read here- and even what I have posted so I'm sure I sometimes repeat myself! (and especially when for some reason I repeat something on another topic).
And Sam I commented before I saw what others said, so clearly many of use realise that it is inevitable that you will forget somethings- and probably miss some of them as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> tessadele - we love having you anytime you drop in - the time difference is a problem for all of us - and we do have to sleep sometime.


Except Myfanwy- she never seems to sleep. That would be useful - might help provide knitting time that is taken up with KP.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

No wonder I have been hot all day. The high was 107 F! No moving air either. The dogs (and I) are listless. We do not stay outside long. I do need to water my plants, they look pretty sad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

come on Darowil! you know jolly well it is Afternoon here- only just after 1 pm.



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > tessadele - we love having you anytime you drop in - the time difference is a problem for all of us - and we do have to sleep sometime.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> come on Darowil! you know jolly well it is Afternoon here- only just after 1 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe time for an afternoon nap? Still morning here almost 10.45. 
Is Fale settling in, how is coping with all the changes you introduced while he was away? Finding all the right rooms as he fights a muddy dog to get there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the muddy puppy goes in the bath happily now, when I first bring him inside around four pm. Sure, occassionally I have an afternoon nap- but today I seem to be bouncing. The labelling of the rooms seems to have worked- he did not recognise the house- getting here at night - but he knew jolly well where he was going in the taxi yesterday- the driver was Samoan- which is a big help. Inside seems to be presenting no problems- and he is happy with the idea of looking after the dogs when I take my quick trip to Christchurch in November- for the DGS third birthday. I have been enjoying the Olympics- especially now as we have a gold medal!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > come on Darowil! you know jolly well it is Afternoon here- only just after 1 pm.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the muddy puppy goes in the bath happily now, when I first bring him inside around four pm. Sure, occassionally I have an afternoon nap- but today I seem to be bouncing. The labelling of the rooms seems to have worked- he did not recognise the house- getting here at night - but he knew jolly well where he was going in the taxi yesterday- the driver was Samoan- which is a big help. Inside seems to be presenting no problems- and he is happy with the idea of looking after the dogs when I take my quick trip to Christchurch in November- for the DGS third birthday. I have been enjoying the Olympics- especially now as we have a gold medal!
> 
> Haven't watched any of the Olympics, but do know we only have one gold. And I think we got the first day or two. And what did you get yours in? I only follow it on the short news broadcasts so mainly hear about our medals, but we certaintly don't seem to be doing as well as often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it is called the double skulls- two men in one long canoe like boat- that was yesterday- we have two other medals- both bronze- and ditto don't hear much about how Australia is faring! Bunny home alone, sounds like fun- does he have pellets? and water supply, presumeably? Don't think he would appreciate elderly carrot!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > the muddy puppy goes in the bath happily now, when I first bring him inside around four pm. Sure, occassionally I have an afternoon nap- but today I seem to be bouncing. The labelling of the rooms seems to have worked- he did not recognise the house- getting here at night - but he knew jolly well where he was going in the taxi yesterday- the driver was Samoan- which is a big help. Inside seems to be presenting no problems- and he is happy with the idea of looking after the dogs when I take my quick trip to Christchurch in November- for the DGS third birthday. I have been enjoying the Olympics- especially now as we have a gold medal!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my! We are all chatty today! It's early evening in Kingman, Arizona, USA and I have read up to page 45!!! Today was spent running some errands for DH and then a couple of "honey do's" in the afternoon - we do pretty good as long as I am around to be his "feet". Real tough for someone who has always been so handy. Next week is upper GI and the big Colonoscophy (sp)and then we will deal with the walking problem. So, Dear Marge, do you have someone to take you to the nearest shelter/rescue to look for a canine companion?? It would be nice if you had a buddy. I have heard about the Caron Simply Soft too - I checked and I don't have your color...I love this yarn and I hope that they keep it available. Dear Sam - You are really taking your life in your hands talking about not gaining weight ( Ha Ha) We love you and we are so grateful that you host us through the week...but a woman and a scale can be a deadly combination!! Just to let you know - Marie is one of my DH's favorite cooks!!! We probably enjoy her work once a week, I stock up when they are on sale and it's a easy, fast (microwave), solution to dinner. Dear Darowil, I so get how you feel about your DD - I think as Moms we all worry about our girls when they are out there alone - my DD is in her early 30's and lives alone - if I don't hear from her every day (and I don't know that she will be out of touch) I get real nervous. I think that they all do better than we expect! I hope you take pictures of your trip - I would love to see the landscape. Dear Ohio Joy - Sunshine Salad is such a better name than Carrot Jello! I will go into my recipe box and rewrite my recipe - I will leave my Grandmothers as is - I have her old recipe box intact on my counter- more for my heart than my stomach! Dear Southern Gal - So glad you have rain. My atavar pic is from our pasture in West Plains, MO - not far from the Arkansas border. My DH just saved an article for me to read about the drought and cattle sales in Arkansas- So sad to have to sell because you can't feed your babies.I only had 5 steer - they all had a name!! Dear Tessa, I just jump in and comment and then read what I can. We want your imput - we're not touchy about repeats. We're all grownups here and realize that we can't all read everything and remember each post - There is no penalty box on this Tea Party - Sam would not allow that!! I'm sorry you are having trouble driving - I have been the designated driver in our house for awhile - a far cry from the freaked out driver I used to be. It's amazing what you can do if you have to. But if there are medical issues rather than just "scardy cat" issues it is always best to have someone else take the wheel. We don't want you hurt or responsible for another being hurt. There is probably some type of help available if you don't have a friend/or family member to drive you around. Dear Daralene, I'm so glad the concert went well - I just can imagine how proud you must be of DH. A CD of the concert would be fabulous!!! Dear Pammie 1234 - I think that the best seat in the house for the Olympics is right in front of your TV - Yes the atmosphere would be so fun - but I really think that the networks do such a great job of covering sporting events that I just don't think I would pay the money even if I could afford it and get there in person. And I can scream and yell to my hearts content!! Dear JoeP, It sounds like you're feeling better and getting busy - don't forget to spend some time with us - we would miss you! The dust and chores will still be there - this is something I have learned first hand!! And Dear StellaK - I'm so sorry that "Sunshine Salad" was worn out for you, but maybe now you can bring it back once in a while and smile while you enjoy it!! OK - I'm outa here for a couple of minutes - I'm really glad that I gave the Tea Party another try Sam - all you'all are just great!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK - Chatty your name is AZ Sticks!!! Sorry I went on for so long - this box is pretty small!!! I had no clue!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, so we decided after nephew left, to drag out the george forman grill and do a couple butterball turkey burgers, we are hooked on them, put a big slab of home grown tomato and onion on there and perfection. its still so hot outside here, after all the clouds moved out, it toasted right back up again. usually at night fall its nice to sit outside, not now. but the rain was so nice, they are still getting some storms up close to the missouri line. don't think its gonna get here.
we have watched olympics as often as we can, love the gymnastics. little gabby is precious. thought our girls did good on the pr volley ball in the sand. it was close nearly all the way through. 
i wanted to see the (i won't spell this right i am sure)sacronized swimming, those women amaze me. but just can't catch it. gonna go and watch project runway, i have it recorded. nite everyone, been a great day. good healing thoughts to those dealing with illnesses, hope the person who hit a moose is doing better. talk to ya in the morning


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, so we decided after nephew left, to drag out the george forman grill and do a couple butterball turkey burgers, we are hooked on them, put a big slab of home grown tomato and onion on there and perfection. its still so hot outside here, after all the clouds moved out, it toasted right back up again. usually at night fall its nice to sit outside, not now. but the rain was so nice, they are still getting some storms up close to the missouri line. don't think its gonna get here.
we have watched olympics as often as we can, love the gymnastics. little gabby is precious. thought our girls did good on the pr volley ball in the sand. it was close nearly all the way through. 
i wanted to see the (i won't spell this right i am sure)sacronized swimming, those women amaze me. but just can't catch it. gonna go and watch project runway, i have it recorded. nite everyone, been a great day. good healing thoughts to those dealing with illnesses, hope the person who hit a moose is doing better. talk to ya in the morning


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sam, I have just baked some lemon poppyseed muffins- a bit early for the tea Party- but here it is ofcourse already Friday.
> 
> Thanks to Alison and Simon Holst for the original recipe i 'Very Easy Vegetarian Cook book'.


I'm copying this one for DD--her favorite muffins! I'll have to see if I can locate some poppy seeds at a reasonable price.



darowil said:


> Forums like this are great for that! Able to communicate without the hassles of trying to pick up all the other cues that go on.


Exactly! It is much easier for me to talk to everyone here--and I even work at home, so it's far better for me. My husband always used to tell me I was "socially clueless" and I know Bub probably gets frustrated with me from time to time (he's quite the social one). But I think by now he knows that I'm not going to change--just as I know he won't!

Happy birthday to anyone with one just past/upcoming! Tomorrow is oldest DD's birthday (mom to my GC); I can hardly believe 28 years have passed since I held her, so tiny, in my arms!

Oh, and for those who were worrying about Caron Simply Soft--apparently they have had several inquiries, and one of the KPers here posted the response she got from the company. Not only will they KEEP the Simply Soft but they say they are working on new colors!

Back to watch the Olympics...crocheting tonight.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I can imagine someone having a collision with a kangaroo!! hop hop not! Would be just as horrid. Our bull moose can commonly reach 1500lbs and the females just under 1000lbs.

Daralene, I believe that the stones/rocks could very well have been the dance boundaries. There were no dances as we know them but each dance told a story. One of my boyfriends was a Cree firedancer and he would tell the story of various happenings and represent different animals and nature in his dances. Often children would make play images with stones. Some of my ancestors did this with the natives in the area where they lived in the back beyond in the wilds. Funny that the government has decided that the stones and things that my ancestors made as children have been declared a native tribal sacred place! haha, but it is amusing to know that these "artifacts" were not native at all but were made by my ancestors who came over from Europe. Kids will find themselves things to make and do to amuse themselves. My ancestors homesteaded on this particular place.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought I would check in. I've been knitting tonight and my hands are stiffening up. I've mainly watched the Olympics, but have switched back and forth to check the baseball scores. My Rangers are winning. Looks like they will split the series. It is still hot and it is 11:00 PM. Guess I'll go find something to eat. If I don't check back in, I hope everyone has a good night/day!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yum my fanwy - i tell you - fale better really appreciate all the baking you do or i think i will have you shipped here. lol these sound really good. i need lemons and poppyseed and tomorrow is shopping day. maybe fresh poppyseed muffins for breakers on saturday.

thank you muchly nana

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam, I have just baked some lemon poppyseed muffins- a bit early for the tea Party- but here it is ofcourse already Friday.
> the receipt is :
> 
> 2 cups self raising flour
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I think it is called the double skulls- two men in one long canoe like boat- that was yesterday- we have two other medals- both bronze- and ditto don't hear much about how Australia is faring! Bunny home alone, sounds like fun- does he have pellets? and water supply, presumeably? Don't think he would appreciate elderly carrot!




She will probably have been placed there earlier that day as they leave the same day we arrive. But yes she has pellets and a water supply so can be left for a few days if she must. And noramlly she is very good at using her 'kitty' tray, though last time she visited she didn't use it. ONe reason why a bathroom is a good place to keep her- easy to clean when she is lazy. in fact most of the time used the shower was easyish to clean. But this waas the only time since she was a baby that she did this so presumably she will settle down again if she does it again. She should get used to us after 4 months I would hope.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

and we are really glad you did also - we all look forward to your posts.

sam

I'm really glad that I gave the Tea Party another try Sam - all you'all are just great!! Sandi/AZ Sticks[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I won't say no! But Fale's opinion is I should set up shop- can't think of much worse- I cook for pleasure not income!



preston said:


> yum my fanwy - i tell you - fale better really appreciate all the baking you do or i think i will have you shipped here. lol these sound really good. i need lemons and poppyseed and tomorrow is shopping day. maybe fresh poppyseed muffins for breakers on saturday.
> 
> thank you muchly nana
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is called the double skulls- two men in one long canoe like boat- that was yesterday- we have two other medals- both bronze- and ditto don't hear much about how Australia is faring! Bunny home alone, sounds like fun- does he have pellets? and water supply, presumeably? Don't think he would appreciate elderly carrot!
> ...




But you would rather your daughter were home! Four months is a long time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to anyone with one just past/upcoming! Tomorrow is oldest DD's birthday (mom to my GC); I can hardly believe 28 years have passed since I held her, so tiny, in my arms!


My oldest was 28 last week. She spent 6 weeks in hospital so I put her failure to respond appropriately to us as related to this- of course now I realise that it was her Aspergers, but aggravated by her time in hospital. I remember saying to my mother that I was sure the problems wouldn't have been as bad in her younger sister if she had been the one in hospital because of their characters. Many of these memories which show me that I understood her very well, even though I didn't realise at the time how well I understood her. Her diagnosis (at about 20) was very affirming for me as a mother and greatly releasing to her. Now she understood why she was as she was. It has enabled us to help her because we can now say things like 'most people think...' etc and she is willing to take it on board and work with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I won't say no! But Fale's opinion is I should set up shop- can't think of much worse- I cook for pleasure not income!


Like so many of us don't sell our knitting (or woodwork). As soon as we start that we can put pressure on ourselves (mind you I do that by setting things to knit with time restraints and then leave them to the last minute!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Exactly- I knit because I choose to- to make it a business would ruin the pleasure for me. I guess I am just not disciplined enough!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I won't say no! But Fale's opinion is I should set up shop- can't think of much worse- I cook for pleasure not income!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> But you would rather your daughter were home! Four months is a long time!


Would prefer Vicky round to Pepper here! And assuming we make the grandfinal again no Vick to come with me! Her first ever football game was our first ever Premiership in 2000 (have had 8 more since then). So she has only ever followed us while we are so good, unlike me who has spent of my time following a losing team so I am loving it. 
At least we are used to not seeing a lot of her as they lead busy lives and often can't fit us in. And we are not as dependent on seeing them as his parents so I think we see less of them. No idea how his parents will go- they revolve their lives around their kids and granddaughter. And one has moved to Darwin so for 4 months only one will be near by- at least he has the daughter so they don't miss the granddaughter as well.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Please everyone up north send down some cold air. We are sweltering here. At 10:00 p.m. it was 105 degrees. It topped out here where I live at 114. This is just not good. The sailboats on the lake are touching bottom and this is the lake we get our drinking water from. We got a call on our phone tonight from the city telling us that we (our city) are under a watering restriction alternating odd/even days according to our address. This makes day 21 in a row for over 100. This is the hottest year on record and the summer is not over. Crops are all but gone so expect wheat, corn, soybeans, and perhaps even cotton and peanuts to go up if this continues. Of course chicken is already high and beef will coast for now simply because many of the farmers are selling their cattle now because the hay and feed is too high but next year it will affect the beef prices. Wildfires are cropping up everywhere. Man it is really getting bad. I just don't feel like doing a thing even with air conditioning in this oppressive heat. I just don't know how the roofers are able to do their jobs. We are still waiting on our new roof from the softball size hail back in May simply because what they were doing in a half a day is taking them now two or more days to do and our entire neighbor and beyond all need new roofs. Well 5mmdpns I read about the accident finally and they are still very fortunate even as bad as he was hurt because like you said to hit a 1000 lb. + moose would have been deadly. It is often deadly for a car let alone a motorcycle. It is often deadly to even hit a deer. My hubby often says if a deer jumps out in front of me I should hit it rather than swerve and hit either a car or roll the car and hit a tree or something, but it is just a natural instinct to swerve when something jumps out at me, even a dog or squirrel I swerve for and I know I shouldn't for them because of something worse happening but I'm such an animal lover I can't stand to hit any animal. The times I've hit a squirrel I know I bawl. I hate it. As for AZ Sticks, you are not the only one that rambles, why, look at me. Thankfully people here don't gripe about it or I guess they just don't read it if they don't want too but they are so kind here they don't tell you about it. LOL I'm just watching the Cycling event and the Brits just blew away the world time and this was just an elimination round. And YOU GO GABBY! Woooohow! Since I taught Gymnastics I love it. And no, I was not good, I taught the little beginner kiddo's. It was so much fun teaching them the balance beam which was an inch off the ground. And then to watch them vault or just jump off into the foam pit. That was what they loved the most at that age. For those that are not aware, the foam pit is what all gymnasts use to learn those fantastic aerials, twists and flips that they do. They do them into a pit of foam rubber. That way they don't kill themselves while they learn something. I loved the uneven parallel bars myself. Man, I can't spell tonight, hopefully my spell check has corrected things. I guess that is a sign for me that I'm too tired from this heat to talk anymore. Aren't you glad. LOLOL


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Southern Gal - I love project runway myself even though I don't like most of the designers I do like what some of them turn out from non-conventional items they have to use like candy to design a garment or trash. It is funny sometimes. Darowil - Sorry about your daughters long hospital stay. I understand about the length of time in one tends to make one worse, as I have been in for over three weeks at one time myself, but not for Aspergers. I understand the difficulty she must have had to deal with that. A friend of mine has a child with that and the diagnosis has been a tremendous help for her in understanding her child finally, even though you don't want the disease you welcome a diagnosis finally. As for the going into business with my knitting or crocheting, I too don't want to do this as I'm not quick enough and I don't handle pressure very well. It takes the joy out of something you love to do. I have had a few businesses and did enjoy it, like grooming dogs and arranging flowers for weddings, but I would not work for the public now for anything as people now will sue over the drop of the hat. Unfortunately people are sue crazy now days and that alone takes the joy out of something you may be good at and enjoy doing.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

orcagrandma - our days have been hot - my dog yard was 110 today but at least the nights cool down enough that i can have the front door and windows open. we live in the country so have our own well but i still try to conserve water - i am sure the water table is low and we haven't had enough rain to build it back up.

stay in where it is cool and get pleanty of rest and liquids so you dont get worn down.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Please everyone up north send down some cold air. We are sweltering here. At 10:00 p.m. it was 105 degrees. It topped out here where I live at 114. This is just not good. The sailboats on the lake are touching bottom and this is the lake we get our drinking water from. We got a call on our phone tonight from the city telling us that we (our city) are under a watering restriction alternating odd/even days according to our address. This makes day 21 in a row for over 100. This is the hottest year on record and the summer is not over. Crops are all but gone so expect wheat, corn, soybeans, and perhaps even cotton and peanuts to go up if this continues. Of course chicken is already high and beef will coast for now simply because many of the farmers are selling their cattle now because the hay and feed is too high but next year it will affect the beef prices. Wildfires are cropping up everywhere. Man it is really getting bad. I just don't feel like doing a thing even with air conditioning in this oppressive heat. I just don't know how the roofers are able to do their jobs. We are still waiting on our new roof from the softball size hail back in May simply because what they were doing in a half a day is taking them now two or more days to do and our entire neighbor and beyond all need new roofs. Well 5mmdpns I read about the accident finally and they are still very fortunate even as bad as he was hurt because like you said to hit a 1000 lb. + moose would have been deadly. It is often deadly for a car let alone a motorcycle. It is often deadly to even hit a deer. My hubby often says if a deer jumps out in front of me I should hit it rather than swerve and hit either a car or roll the car and hit a tree or something, but it is just a natural instinct to swerve when something jumps out at me, even a dog or squirrel I swerve for and I know I shouldn't for them because of something worse happening but I'm such an animal lover I can't stand to hit any animal. The times I've hit a squirrel I know I bawl. I hate it. As for AZ Sticks, you are not the only one that rambles, why, look at me. Thankfully people here don't gripe about it or I guess they just don't read it if they don't want too but they are so kind here they don't tell you about it. LOL I'm just watching the Cycling event and the Brits just blew away the world time and this was just an elimination round. And YOU GO GABBY! Woooohow! Since I taught Gymnastics I love it. And no, I was not good, I taught the little beginner kiddo's. It was so much fun teaching them the balance beam which was an inch off the ground. And then to watch them vault or just jump off into the foam pit. That was what they loved the most at that age. For those that are not aware, the foam pit is what all gymnasts use to learn those fantastic aerials, twists and flips that they do. They do them into a pit of foam rubber. That way they don't kill themselves while they learn something. I loved the uneven parallel bars myself. Man, I can't spell tonight, hopefully my spell check has corrected things. I guess that is a sign for me that I'm too tired from this heat to talk anymore. Aren't you glad. LOLOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Those long spells of hot days are horrid. We had about 2 weeks a couple of years ago of over 100 and that was bad enough. My daughter got married during this on a 43C (110F) day. The church was very hot by this time (it is the oldest church in South Australia and has no airconditioning, usually OK for heat but after a week so this hot it heats up and doesn't cool down quickly. Back in 1838 they didn't put in airconditioniong for some strange reason! (my sister was very upset at her- she had loved saying how hot their wedding day had been and Vicky stole her thunder by a few degrees.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I have made good use of this weeks recipes today. Sam we had your carrot sandwiches for lunch and my husband was looking for more. Made the Jelly Whip but waiting for it to firm up and having the chicken stew for tea. And ran them through the WWs site and as I suspected they are all low on pro points. And we didn't even wait for the next TP to get some healthy ones! Used all the low fat and low sugar options available.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Sam, this weather as you know is hard on animals so keep those critters hydrated too. I know you know that. If the nights and mornings were cool I could take this but when the evenings are still over 100 and by 10 in the morning you are already in the 100's I just can't stand it. Feel so so sorry for those who have to work outside. I couldn't do it. Just hope those that can't afford air conditioning and the elderly get help. We have already had several deaths related to the heat. They are giving away more fans than we can take to shelters for the poor and elderly. So please everyone who is having these kind of temps please watch out for your neighbors if they are elderly or poor. Now to bed and I'll be quiet for awhile folks.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No wonder I have been hot all day. The high was 107 F! No moving air either. The dogs (and I) are listless. We do not stay outside long. I do need to water my plants, they look pretty sad!


Yikes! Be sure and hydrate yourself and the pups as well! Poor little babies in their fur coats!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Have just seen the Universal Tea Machine which my GS has been working on at the Bartlett Uni where he is doing his Ph.d. It is in the Victoria Park, one of Boris the Mayor's Olympic fun items. Ollie Palmer, my GS has been one of the key people in getting it done on time. It was in the Independant on line today, thursday 2nd. I rather hope some of you will see it, after all the discussion we've had on the British tea fetish,
> ...


Glad you found that link, Katy, It is early but at least it does mention "Ollie Palmer of Ant Ballet fame". We won't go into the Ant Ballet now, suffice it to say it was something he did with tongue in cheek for his masters which has been taken up as of interest all over the place & given him a few foreign short holidays. Lord knows what he'll do when he's grown up! I always knew he'd be unusual, he kept his bedroom tidy, hung all his clothes up & did his homework straight after school!!! One day he got into trouble at school & my daughter breathed a sigh of relief, "He's normal".

Enough about Ollie, what's your weather like? It's very humid here although not all that sunny. Oh, for some real summer so we can get a few days on our boat before it's over.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

We're having Sunshine Salad & Chicken Stew for dinner tonight, & certainly Poppy Seed Muffins, can't resist those, sure there's not too many pro-points in them, can"t be. Anyway, I don't care, they just sound too good to miss. 
Have to go now, we need to get the car looked at to get the dent knocked out. Why don't they make them out of memory foam on the corners? On second thoughts, forget the "memory" bit. 

Tessa


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, just a quick call in as I'm a 'lady who lunches' today :lol: and need to pick up my friend in half an hour. We're now having our third sunny day this week, but our temps haven't got much above 70's I'm glad to say. Don't know how you stand temps of over 100 even for one day!
Tessadale, your GD's machine looks terrific. How wonderful to be involved in the Olympics in that way!
Southerngirl, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! We are the same age now, but only for about 6 weeks!
Sam, as someone else said this is def a much more relaxed TP and that's all down to you. Gooooo Sam (that was meant to be an extended Go, but looks more like goo, sorry!  )
Myfanwy, glad you've got Fale back and that he's adjusted ok to the room changes. That's great that you'll be able o visit your GD in November (just when mine's due to be born.......just in case anyone's forgotten? :lol: )
Better run now (what a laugh, as if I really could any more! :lol: ) Check back later.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sam, I have just baked some lemon poppyseed muffins- a bit early for the tea Party- but here it is ofcourse already Friday.
> the receipt is :
> 
> 2 cups self raising flour
> ...


Thanks Mfanwy. The muffins sound good. I love lemon or anything lemon. My coffee just finished perking. I will bring it right over. It is delicious from fresh ground coffee beans-Lakeside Breakfast Blend (DH's favorite). Perfect with the muffins. Is it too cold to sit outside in NZ?. If so bring the muffins over and we can sit on the deck and watch the lake. We are in the 70's with sun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I have just baked some lemon poppyseed muffins- a bit early for the tea Party- but here it is ofcourse already Friday.
> ...


Cancel lunch - I'm coming too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, It's 757am here, DH just walked in from work so probably should go feed him breakfast so he can get some sleep but wanted to pop in and say hi. So, hi. lol
Busy day today, have to take the Mocha(the whippet that was supposed to be an Italian Greyhound) to the vet this morning to see what we need to do to fix his salivary gland that has a tear. It's nothing major but needs to be fixed. Then my Stepmother and I are to meet up with my Aunt and Cousin for lunch, should be a good time. See you all sometime later, if not here than on the new TP. Have a great day/evening all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Before this thread gets away from me, I must clear up an apparent misconception regarding autism and Asperger's. Neither is a disease as such. That is why autism is labeled a ''disorder.'' The range can be very wide.

One is diagnosed as being on the spectrum of the disorder based on observable, repetitive behaviors and the numbers of those behaviors. People with Asperger's are almost always VERY intelligent in certain areas of knowledge. Sometimes they may be at the genius level. Unfortunately, they are usually limited in their ability to interact socially and emotionally. Remember, I said ''usually'' not always.

Others are so sadly limited in the cognitive abilities that they are quite difficult to place in an academic setting. Some autistics may interact in a more accepted manner both socially and emotionally.

Parents and care-givers may not know how far their loved one can develop until milestones in development are missed. Many who are not labeled as Asperger's may do very well in the ''just right'' home, family, and academic settings--whatever those may be.

When I first worked with autistic students nearly 40 years ago, we had no idea why or how it occurred. My own grandson was not diagnosed officially until he was 7 yo. That diagnosis was delayed because he was stillborn and, as a consequence of that, he suffered brain trauma and was immediately diagnosed with cerebral palsy. We had never dealt with or raised a CP baby/child so we had no idea how to deal with him. 

So, we loved him, sang to him, cuddled him, and treated him as a normal child. We knew many of what his physical limitations would be when he missed the expected-milestones that typical babies pass through. Since he has been mainstreamed since Kindergarten and was in consistent intervention programs since mid way through his 2nd year, Tim has developed beyond expectations academically. His social skills are somewhat limited because he misses cues that you and I would pick up on quickly--''funny'' looks from strangers, rolled eyes from a peer, too quickly changing from one synonym to another, subtle changes in voice tone, etc. These pass right over his ability to connect. 

One the other hand, he never judges another based on race, gender, social position, or a mistake in conduct or manners. Tim awakes every day with a song on his tongue and a positive attitude toward his day.
In his world, you are okay and valuable because he knows that his world finds him okay and valuable. His value is not diminished by the pieces of durable equipment that you see him wear (and some you can't see) to help walk, stand as straight and tall as he is able and to look straight out to his world. This he knows and does not question.

Now I'll step down from my soapbox. Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> yum my fanwy - i tell you - fale better really appreciate all the baking you do or i think i will have you shipped here. lol these sound really good. i need lemons and poppyseed and tomorrow is shopping day. maybe fresh poppyseed muffins for breakers on saturday.
> 
> thank you muchly nana
> 
> ...


myfanwy - thanks so much for the poppy seed muffin recipe. It sounds delicious. I love poppy seed- my mom used to make noodles with poppy seed but I don't have the recipe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Poledra, well I remember the years my husband worked midnights. For 8 years while we had a high school and a grade school kids in the house. We made it a point to have dinner together every night possible--often with their peers joining us. Great times in all our lives those years were!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok folks, it is Poledra's birthday so here is her birthday ditty just for her:
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Kaye,
Happy birthday to you....and many more!!

Hope your day is wonderful and is blessed by good things in your life. May your loved ones hold you dear to their hearts as you are in ours!! (BTW, the calories from your birthday cake and ice cream do not count today so enjoy!!! and let us know what you do.....)


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, it is Poledra's birthday so here is her birthday ditty just for her:
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday dear Kaye,
> ...


Happy Birthday Poledra.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poledra!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not up to singing the whole song to Polendra today. I'll need help. dandy/sue

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yah, one more birthday gal -- Southern Gal

Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Southern Gal,
Happy birthday to you....and many more!!

Warm birthday greetings for you and hugs too!!! Today you get to have your cake and eat it too!! haha, you can also share it with your darling furbabies and hubby too!!! ;-)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, it is Poledra's birthday so here is her birthday ditty just for her:
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday dear Kaye,
> ...


Thank you 5mm's, what a lovely birthday greating, it is heartily appreciated. 
I have decided that I've earned my years and turning a year older beats the alternatives. lol
I think I'll have DH pick me up a nice bottle of wine and maybe we'll cook steaks, ribeye, mmmm...
Hope any other Birthday girls/boys out there are having a great one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl, Gottastch, Dandylion, Thank you so much for your Birthday Wishes. 

TP family, I love you all, hugs and thank you all for the lovely wishes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Before this thread gets away from me, I must clear up an apparent misconception regarding autism and Asperger's. Neither is a disease as such. That is why autism is labeled a ''disorder.'' The range can be very wide.
> 
> One is diagnosed as being on the spectrum of the disorder based on observable, repetitive behaviors and the numbers of those behaviors. People with Asperger's are almost always VERY intelligent in certain areas of knowledge. Sometimes they may be at the genius level. Unfortunately, they are usually limited in their ability to interact socially and emotionally. Remember, I said ''usually'' not always.
> 
> ...


It's true that for that which is taken away a wonderful gift is given and these children are blessed with such a capacity to love without boundaries and to see past the flesh and to the heart. So glad that your GS is doing so well, he sounds like a lovely little man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Poledra, well I remember the years my husband worked midnights. For 8 years while we had a high school and a grade school kids in the house. We made it a point to have dinner together every night possible--often with their peers joining us. Great times in all our lives those years were!!


We will definitely remember these times. lol...They aren't too bad, I think he'd like the graveyard shift if he worked it all the time, but they rotate one week days, then one week nights, then one week graves, then back to days again and start it all over. Just as he gets used to one he's switching to another. lol...Oh well, the joys of being employed, can't complain, he says it beats working in the moving business. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> One is diagnosed as being on the spectrum of the disorder based on observable, repetitive behaviors and the numbers of those behaviors. People with Asperger's are almost always VERY intelligent in certain areas of knowledge. Sometimes they may be at the genius level. Unfortunately, they are usually limited in their ability to interact socially and emotionally. Remember, I said ''usually'' not always.
> Ohio Joy


I always did extremely well in school but had a hard time making friends (still do, in person), and I can express myself in writing but it takes me a while--I sometimes revise my posts everywhere two or three times before I send them, and I have a lot of trouble speaking to people I don't know, even if it's calling a store to ask about something. I was labeled "painfully shy" as a child and would rather sit aside than participate, and as I grew up, I developed habits that some might call OCD to a certain degree (I have a night time ritual that must be done the same way every time, and it's very hard for me to change the way I do anything once I've established a routine). When I'm working on something or reading, I tend to get so absorbed that I don't notice things around me, and I learned at a very early age that I should just be quiet when around strangers, as I do miss a lot of those social cues and can put my foot in my mouth very easily (which then leads to more withdrawal). I do not like surprises, even happy ones, very much (once in a while, but it depends on from whom it comes). My counselor pronounced me a "planner," in that I have trouble being spontaneous as well; I like to know ahead of time what's happening if it affects my life directly.

Of course, when I was a kid, no one even thought about Asperger's or autism much, so I was simply expected to adapt. And I find that I cope with the world as I must, though I'm glad those around me understand "how I am."

Interestingly, when I volunteered at the preschool, I related extremely well to the autistic children, and it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

OH, and happy birthday, Kaye! Make it the best one yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Many happy returns, Kaye.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Did I miss something? Where is Sam today (8/3)?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Ohio Joy, Your GS sounds like a wonderful boy - I believe we all have our challenges - some are more obvious than others - As you are lucky to have him in your family, he is lucky to have you AS his family - Have a wonderful day! 
- Sandi/AZ STICKS



jheiens said:


> Before this thread gets away from me, I must clear up an apparent misconception regarding autism and Asperger's. Neither is a disease as such. That is why autism is labeled a ''disorder.'' The range can be very wide.
> 
> One is diagnosed as being on the spectrum of the disorder based on observable, repetitive behaviors and the numbers of those behaviors. People with Asperger's are almost always VERY intelligent in certain areas of knowledge. Sometimes they may be at the genius level. Unfortunately, they are usually limited in their ability to interact socially and emotionally. Remember, I said ''usually'' not always.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Southern Gal and Poledra - Enjoy your day!!!
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello every one it is 10:15am here. I haven't posted for a while and it is 49 pages now. I go to the doctor for my thumb again this afternoon for more x-rays. I hope everything is still alright as I do not want a cast. For those that posted the jello & carrot recipes my favorite is Lime Jello with grated carrots. I can't get enough of it. Happy Birthday to all that it applies to.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I had to smile about Olllie "finally" getting in trouble at school. When my baby sister was just finishing middle school, she and a friend were called into the principal's office. Terrified that they had unknowingly done wrong, they were greeted by the principal thanking them for never having been in his office (i.e., in trouble) before and saying he just wanted to meet them before they left the school.

As to the weather here, I'm sort of embarrassed to talk about it. Here in the Puget Sound area, the weather is seldom extreme in any direction, and right now the sun is shining, the temp is in the 70s F, and the weekend promises to go all the way up to the 80s.  I love it here, but I do feel badly knowing that so many of our tea party pals are suffering through heat waves and droughts. I wish we could share the good weather all around and eliminate the bad everywhere.

And please do tell us about the Ant Ballet!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Poledra and Southern Gal. Hope your day is as wonderful as you desire.

Even though this summer is no where near as bad as last summer, it is still hot and no rain. Hopefully we will have some relief soon. I wish we cooled down at night, but in Texas, it stays hot until the morning. It was pleasant when I took the dogs out at 7:30, but by 10:30 already hot. It's only about 95 F, but they expect about 10 F higher this afternoon. My poor plants are suffering too. The pets are fine, they just stay inside and sleep! Getting ready to knit even though I should be cleaning house and doing laundry!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy Nora, you may be getting some visitors soon with that supper weather!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, indeed, to Poledra and SouthernGal. Be sure to make a wish before you blow out all the candles! :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I always did extremely well in school but had a hard time making friends (still do, in person), and I can express myself in writing but it takes me a while--I sometimes revise my posts everywhere two or three times before I send them, and I have a lot of trouble speaking to people I don't know, even if it's calling a store to ask about something. I was labeled "painfully shy" as a child and would rather sit aside than participate, and as I grew up, I developed habits that some might call OCD to a certain degree (I have a night time ritual that must be done the same way every time, and it's very hard for me to change the way I do anything once I've established a routine). When I'm working on something or reading, I tend to get so absorbed that I don't notice things around me, and I learned at a very early age that I should just be quiet when around strangers, as I do miss a lot of those social cues and can put my foot in my mouth very easily (which then leads to more withdrawal). I do not like surprises, even happy ones, very much (once in a while, but it depends on from whom it comes). My counselor pronounced me a "planner," in that I have trouble being spontaneous as well; I like to know ahead of time what's happening if it affects my life directly.
> 
> Of course, when I was a kid, no one even thought about Asperger's or autism much, so I was simply expected to adapt. And I find that I cope with the world as I must, though I'm glad those around me understand "how I am."


Wow!! I'm not sure, Sorlenna, but I think you and I may have been separated at birth! Every word you wrote could have been written for me, too. That's just a little bit scary, isn't it? But it's good too, to know that we're not "the only one."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam is likely busy getting ready for the new Tea Party! 
Kate, jmai, Tessa, glad you like the sound of the muffin recipe- I ate far too many- which is why I seldom bake- apart from my bread! 

Happy Birthday Poledra, and Southern Gal!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Wow!! I'm not sure, Sorlenna, but I think you and I may have been separated at birth! Every word you wrote could have been written for me, too. That's just a little bit scary, isn't it? But it's good too, to know that we're not "the only one."


It is good to know! 

And a happy birthday to SouthernGal--it's a good day for a birthday--my DD's is today too!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the birday wishes, just another day, we got up and went to clean the church, now fixing to hit the shower. at diff. times of the day family members called and sang happy bday to me, my neice (who i raised) called and her class of 3-4 yrs old sang to me over the phone, happy birthday, lala, cause thats what i am known to neices and nephews. 
i think i am going to fix the chicken stew and i am going to fix some lime jello with carrots for the crunch and fruit cocktail, the sunshine salad sounds great to me, but dh doesn't do pineapple.(can you imagine)
yeah, me, i lost 3 lbs this wk, i have sesawed around with the same lb for a couple wks,so i did better this wk. slow going, oh well, such is life.
i am lovin the olympics go Gabby, what a sweetie, and those hottie guys in the tiny swim trunks. 
its another hot one, cloudy some, so we are staying in. have a good day all


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra wrote:
We will definitely remember these times. lol...They aren't too bad, I think he'd like the graveyard shift if he worked it all the time, but they rotate one week days, then one week nights, then one week graves, then back to days again and start it all over. Just as he gets used to one he's switching to another. lol...Oh well, the joys of being employed, can't complain, he says it beats working in the moving business. lol[/quote]

There was a time for nearly 10 years when my husband worked all 3 shifts on a rotating basis--sometimes two of them in the same 7 day period. That was really a thrill--NOT!! Especially with a toddler in the house.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday to all of you kindhearts and gentle people who populate this part of our world call the Tea Party. We are glad and grateful for you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, so call me a dork, but i have lost my recipe for the chicken stew, can anyone help a dork out


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I always did extremely well in school but had a hard time making friends (still do, in person), and I can express myself in writing but it takes me a while--I sometimes revise my posts everywhere two or three times before I send them, and I have a lot of trouble speaking to people I don't know, even if it's calling a store to ask about something. I was labeled "painfully shy" as a child and would rather sit aside than participate, and as I grew up, I developed habits that some might call OCD to a certain degree (I have a night time ritual that must be done the same way every time, and it's very hard for me to change the way I do anything once I've established a routine). When I'm working on something or reading, I tend to get so absorbed that I don't notice things around me, and I learned at a very early age that I should just be quiet when around strangers, as I do miss a lot of those social cues and can put my foot in my mouth very easily (which then leads to more withdrawal). I do not like surprises, even happy ones, very much (once in a while, but it depends on from whom it comes). My counselor pronounced me a "planner," in that I have trouble being spontaneous as well; I like to know ahead of time what's happening if it affects my life directly.
> ...


Ladies, you are certainly not the only ones in this boat. Most of the folks called 'geeks' or 'nerds' or 'genius' in high school were quite probably autistic to some degree. We just didn't know and never thought about why they thought or behaved so differently from the typical kids we grew up with. It isn't until the behaviors become very noticeable or bizarre that we begin to look for explanations. In other times and places, they might have been stoned for being demon-possessed or revered as shamans or messangers from the gods or God.

But when we begin to raise our own or our GCs, we become protective, pro-active, and investigate more deeply for their sakes. If we/they are fortunate, we find others like them or like-minded in caring about them and we pursue helping them build more satisfactory lives. And, then, we have to face the necessity of preparing/providing for the time when they out-live us. That is the truly difficult part of living with them--the time when they must live without us. Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Southern Gal...my brother lives near Little Rock


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so call me a dork, but i have lost my recipe for the chicken stew, can anyone help a dork out


Maybe try www.tasteofhome.com as they seems to always have lots of recipes that sounds oh soooo good


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

well said ohio joy - and what a lucky grandson to have you for a grandma.

sam



jheiens said:


> Before this thread gets away from me, I must clear up an apparent misconception regarding autism and Asperger's. Neither is a disease as such. That is why autism is labeled a ''disorder.'' The range can be very wide.
> 
> One is diagnosed as being on the spectrum of the disorder based on observable, repetitive behaviors and the numbers of those behaviors. People with Asperger's are almost always VERY intelligent in certain areas of knowledge. Sometimes they may be at the genius level. Unfortunately, they are usually limited in their ability to interact socially and emotionally. Remember, I said ''usually'' not always.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

poledra - let me add my voice to the song and send congratulations for another year - and many more. i also think it is southern gals birthday so happy birthday to you also.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ok folks, it is Poledra's birthday so here is her birthday ditty just for her:
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday dear Kaye,
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

being lazy i guess - went to the eye doctor to have my glasses repaired so they hold together until i get new ones in a week or so.

watching the olympics.

trying to stay cool.

mostly being lazy.

sm



gottastch said:


> Did I miss something? Where is Sam today (8/3)?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sandy - i do miss the pacific northwest weather - rain included - and the lack of bugs. enjoy your weekend.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

preston said:


> being lazy i guess - went to the eye doctor to have my glasses repaired so they hold together until i get new ones in a week or so.
> 
> watching the olympics.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I missed the summer salad. Anyone know what page it is on? I will post the chicken stew if I find it. I know I have it saved with all of the hundreds of KP recipes!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

See if this is the one. I didn't see a "Chicken Stew."

Let me know if it doesn't open. I have a Mac and can change it to PDF


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Southern Gal and Poledra. joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so call me a dork, but i have lost my recipe for the chicken stew, can anyone help a dork out


No dorks allowed at KP so you must not be a dork!!! haha, I posted my chicken stew a few pages back, and here it is again!

Chicken Noodle Crock Pot
4 chicken drumsticks (or chicken breasts work good too)
chicken stock of your choice
4 cups of water (or enough liquid to make 4 cups liquid total)
handful of noodles
1 cup vegies of your choice (I like frozen peas)

Put into crock pot and cook on high for 3-4 hours. For another flavor dimension, you may want to toss in a bayleaf or a sprig of dill. Enjoy.
For Joe and anyone else who have gluten issues, just use rice noodles! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> being lazy i guess - went to the eye doctor to have my glasses repaired so they hold together until i get new ones in a week or so.
> 
> watching the olympics.
> 
> ...


Sam, in the movies they always stick a bandaid over the glasses where they are broken. I guess the movies are not quite real life though! You just go ahead and be lazy as sometimes that is the best plan to have!!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

5mmdpns - when I typed disease I knew when I typed it that that was incorrect because as you said it is a syndrome. Sorry, I should have corrected it when I remembered but that is what heat will do for you. Again it was 109 at 11:00 a.m. I will watch what I say and remember to correct it. My daughter, not to be compared to Aspergers, but am only saying anything to let people out there know that before many of these things were detected our children suffered, but my daughter was finally diagnosed with dyslexia only after she was held back in Kindergarten mind you. The requirements for even Kindergarten is insane now days as this is not a time to force children to sit all day and cram the alphabet and addition down their throats. She was seeing E's and B's and other letters backwards which made reading really hard and learning to spell even harder. They kept saying she just was not ready, only after doing Kindergarten over and doing first grade and finally getting a teacher that was really interested my the child and her grades and why she was having such a hard tine, considering she was very intelligent in other areas, was it finally mentioned that she might have Dyslexia and had a speech therapist get involved did we discover the problem. Now all they had to do was to re-figure her brain to switch things around. Suddenly she excelled in reading and writing. Viola! I think preschool, Kindergarten and first grade are the most important in really diagnosing children's early signs of problems like these. It is the basis of all the rest of their learning. You get them off to a good start and it usually will stick. But sadly too many of the early teachers don't take the tine to work with each child enough to maybe see patterns of problems that need to be diagnosed or identified so that corrections can be made. I know the children with Aspergers Syndrome are usually very intelligent and most of all very loving. We need to all take note of that acceptance of each other. Thanks for the correction. Didn't mean to get on my soapbox, but I guess I did.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Orcagrandma, first of all we dont really have soap boxes here at the Tea Party!! we all just share and speak our minds, so no need to feel like you should appologize. We all have concerns that are dear to our own hearts.

Yes, there are definit diseases and then there are syndromes and disorders. ADD and ADHD are known as disorders but not syndromes or diseases. The ADD/ADHD does tend to run in my family in the boys through my Dad's side of the family. Something like cancer is a disease. Cerebral Palsy is a condition rather than one of the other categories. It is all just something else gone wrong in our bodies and everyone has family that is affected by something. Blessings to all who have difficulties. The best advise I can give anyone with a physical/mental affliction is to find a support group and, no you do not have to have a confirmed diagnosis before you get yourself to one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, in the movies they always stick a bandaid over the glasses where they are broken. I guess the movies are not quite real life though! You just go ahead and be lazy as sometimes that is the best plan to have!!


We used electrical tape when I was a kid! :mrgreen:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saw on the news that Oklahoma is experiencing a terrible wildfire. I hope all of our OK friends are ok. It is also about 110 F, so that is adding to the problem.

ADD and ADHD runs in my family, too. My DD still takes medication and I do too when I need to really concentrate. I learned to compensate so I can't tell a huge difference, but it does help some. My great niece was born with Moebius Syndrome, a rare neurological disorder. She cannot blink or smile. Fortunately, she is not as bad as it could be.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, have pictures I want to show you but I am a DORK or something (LOL) cause I can't figure out how to do it. I click on pictures and that isn't it. Can you help me out here. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, have pictures I want to show you but I am a DORK or something (LOL) cause I can't figure out how to do it. I click on pictures and that isn't it. Can you help me out here. I appreciate it.


If you click on "quote reply," when the box opens up, you'll see "file/picture attachments" below it. Click on "browse" and find your picture in your computer to attach it. If you click "preview," your pictures will not attach properly, so click send when you have attached them.

There's a tutorial on here somewhere, too, but I can't remember where. Anyone?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, have pictures I want to show you but I am a DORK or something (LOL) cause I can't figure out how to do it. I click on pictures and that isn't it. Can you help me out here. I appreciate it.
> ...


Yep, you click on the Help button you will find at the top of the page in blue letters under the Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum.

It will take you to a page that you will find further help on according to what you are needing help with. Good luck!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi , just thought I would pop in before I go to bed. Haven't been able to get on here much today as have been baking for the church coffee morning since 11 am . Pretty tired now but couldn't rest til I'd had a quick catch up here.
It's nice to know all the different things going on all over the world. Feel really privileged to be on this forum, and it doesn't feel like we are all thousands of miles from each other.
Sam, good to hear you've had a restful day today, I should think you've earned it all the work you have been doing this week.
Good wishes and prayers to all those with ailments being treated at the moment.
Blessings and strength to all those suffering from different syndromes. It's not easy I know as my DS was diagnosed with Tourette's at 12 yo but at the age of 25 it was decided that it was more likely to be Asbergers.
Good night/morning/afternoon to everyone.Sleep well and will pop in tomorrow after the coffee morning. 
Lin x


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

five after six - get on the move sam

tea party time

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100109-1.html#1894820

sam


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

AHA! Thanks sooo much. This is what I was looking for the attachments which are not on the reply mode. Thank you hope all enjoy the pictures from down the road where my girls grew up. It is red rock sandstone wherein we always found rose rocks which are now rare to find. It is pretty in its own way. Enjoy!


5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > orcagrandma said:
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Just had to send some pretty pictures for everyone to enjoy and refresh the day as I have to have my mind on other things than the HEAT! Would enjoy seeing some pics from overseas as well. I love landscapes. I paint them too. Enjoy all my TP'ers.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Oh yah, one more birthday gal -- Southern Gal
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> ...


Ditto
Happy, Happy Birthday to both Southern Gal and Poledra


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh snap! Just was told on the news here that someone is going around throwing ignited debris out of a pickup and igniting wildfires. Someone just saw them and described the truck. Hope they catch these despicable humans and put them away forever. The fires are near homes and a huge casino. We see farmers out in their fields with extinguishers trying to save their homes. What on earth are these people thinking about, do they not have anything else to do than set fires, are their lives so horrible as to intentionally put other peoples lives and property in jeopardy! No other words here.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Sleep well, Oddball is it? I love it here. Would like to know how to swap unique knitting items from all over the world. Good nite.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Pammie 1234 - Yes, some idiot is actually setting the fires right now. He has been seen doing this and an alert for his truck is out. We are going to have to take some water to a fire dept. as they are in great need for water because the temp is 110 and over, we were 113 here as a peak and out there fighting the fire the temps are way over that. The fire is even causing a pirocumulous cloud to form. Wow! 25 mph wind gusts. It is not near us but who knows what other idiot is out there to start one. It is even against the law right now to through cigarette butts out the window things are so combustible right now. Everyone take care and be careful.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Oh snap! Just was told on the news here that someone is going around throwing ignited debris out of a pickup and igniting wildfires. Someone just saw them and described the truck. Hope they catch these despicable humans and put them away forever. The fires are near homes and a huge casino. We see farmers out in their fields with extinguishers trying to save their homes. What on earth are these people thinking about, do they not have anything else to do than set fires, are their lives so horrible as to intentionally put other peoples lives and property in jeopardy! No other words here.


That's terrible!!! I do hope they get caught ASAP and no one is injured. Stay safe, Oklahoma!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I knew you were busy today, Sam. I just didn't know you were busy not being busy. he, he as Joe P. would say.

Thank you for your kind words, Sam.

Thanks again for being so faithful to the purpose and personality of the Tea Party. You're a jewel, Sam. Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to my fellow tpers: It has been a lovely day. Still warm at 5:50pm with slight oceanic breeze. The sky rarely seems blue any more just a dull grey. Occasiounally we see a lovely sunrise or sunset that makes you marvel at God's Creation and artistry. Enjoyed the pictures of Yellowstone. Knitting today in the color of Lagoon-shades of aqua and turquoise(Shawl) Have frogged everything I have done this week as the pattern just wouldn't appear as pictured or the count would suddenly be off. 3 Md appointments today.
Diabetes remains in control despite removal of one of the oral meds at least if I can restrict the cravings and keep the intake down to primarily one balanced meal a day and a fruit or carbohydrate snack. Fibro too seems to be better, but prob a result of the stabilized weather. 
When I was a child I read everything my folks put in front of me and Mom taught me to crochet, sew, write all before pre school or kindegarten. When I went to school, they put me in a eval section because I would not participate and was withdrawn socially. I did not like to play outside, so I did not relate to other children well. Eventually they called my mother in due to my lack of achieving goals and they then discovered that my acedemic skills placed me in the sixth grade level and that I was not participating because I had already achieved what they offered. They wanted to put me ahead in school, but Mom felt that my social skills did not warrant being put at the proper grade level and advancement would only accentuate that prob. So they let me tutor the students who were lagging and that worked out fairly well. They didn't have programs then for
students in this situation. I read approximately 100 books a year and quickly outpaced the available material. I still read approx a book a day or a day and 1/2. Fortunately the amt of material avail has expanded greatly and I manage to find new material all the time as I hate to reread anything, except poetry or prose(which I LOVE.)
Will take a trip to the Grammy Museum in Los angeles this week. Also a showing re the Cleopatra exhibit I'm not sure where. Thanks for the recipes and pictures. I have not traveled much in my life so your recollections of your adventures enrich my life. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so call me a dork, but i have lost my recipe for the chicken stew, can anyone help a dork out
> ...


Had this last night- and I would add something like the dill next time, or extra stock powder to the stock or dare I say salt? Actually that might be it, noodles are one of the few things I still put salt in.- it needed a little something else but will be done again (and don't throw in extra noodles!).
The Jelly Whip didn't set- not sure if I needed two lots of jelly or the low fat milk was the problem. Didn't seem to mix well, maybe should have used the beaters for that bit too. Maybe I will try it again before I go away, try to get it right! Went well poured over icecream - though did defeat having low fat low sugar for the Jelly Whip!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The Jelly Whip didn't set- not sure if I needed two lots of jelly or the low fat milk was the problem. Didn't seem to mix well, maybe should have used the beaters for that bit too. Maybe I will try it again before I go away, try to get it right! Went well poured over icecream - though did defeat having low fat low sugar for the Jelly Whip![/quote]

Darowil--Low fat milk often requires adjustment in a recipe in order to thicken, jell, whatever. Try reducing the amount of milk by a couple of TBSPs or about 1/4cup for each 2 cups called for in the recipe(approx. adjustments). Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Poldara and Southern Gal.

The big push here in the Autism spectrum is early intervention- they like to try and have a diagnosis and interventions in progress by the time the kids are in kindergaden (4years old). Which is good for these kids. But there is virtually nothing around once they leave school. I am in a support group for parents with adult children with Aspegers- and generally have the same issues.Adult children almost able to manage in our society, but needing a little support which is not available anywherre but through parents. And we all know that our children will almost certaintly outlive us. Maryanne lives away from home and generally just needs emotional support. But if something doesn't go right she needs our help and this is our concern for her in the future. But we see her making progress year by year. She has organised herslf for going away on the dig to Rumania next week with no more imput from others than you would expect. But it is over there that I am concerned about. But it has the potential to be great for her. And at least she won't be sitting around at home missing us while we were away. 
Very few of our kids are able to get jobs- they sure don't present well in interviews! And many can't cope with the stress involved in a full-time job. I can't see Maryanne ever holding down a full-time job. Very happy to see her take many years to finsih her archaeology degree- gives her something to do while she continues to mature.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marge, I always enjoy reading your posts. Thanks for being a part of the TP. Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Oh snap! Just was told on the news here that someone is going around throwing ignited debris out of a pickup and igniting wildfires. Someone just saw them and described the truck. Hope they catch these despicable humans and put them away forever. The fires are near homes and a huge casino. We see farmers out in their fields with extinguishers trying to save their homes. What on earth are these people thinking about, do they not have anything else to do than set fires, are their lives so horrible as to intentionally put other peoples lives and property in jeopardy! No other words here.


I just cannot believe the mentality of some people. All of the firefighters risking their lives and then someone is going around trying to set more fires. Please let us know if they are caught. Hopefully they will go to jail for a long, long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsonists are always a problem here during summer as well. I just can't comprehend how someone can deliberately start a fire knowing the possible outcome. I can understand the fascination that people have to watch fires- they are spectacular to watch (well on TV never seen a fire in real life (other than where it is meant to be that is)


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay, shoot me now! I could have sworn I wrote down the self-publishing websites and other places that someone wrote me about publishing my books and I cannot for the life of me find it, nor remember who it was that told me here. I surfed through all the past pages and just cannot find it so would you all that wrote a reply to my writing please give me those websites AGAIN. I know I wrote them down, but I forgot where and I wrote them down so I would remember where I wrote them. Yeah right! I'm so absent-minded, senile, (and not really that old.........yet). LOL Please refresh this awful memory of mine. Thanks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in the publishing sites as well. A friend of mine is now a published illustrator! I thought that was cool. I wish I could draw better.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Darowil - Wow an archaeology degree, that is awesome. I wish I had gone into that it intrigues me so. Ever since we went to Dinosaur, Utah and went to a dig and museum and actually saw a piece of riverbed that had been pushed up and the bones of dinosaur's sticking half out and half in the rock bed. We actually saw a new species that they brought in that was a smaller version of a raptor. I was hooked, line and sinker. Hopefully she will find a place to use her accomplishments.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Marge, so glad to hear from you sis. I missed you. So glad you have gotten to reduce your Diabetic meds. My hubby takes Metformin. I so far am beating the inherited curse, but the more I gain I know it is not good. Lost 8 lbs. and have gained 4 back. But shopped today to fix that hopefully. That beautiful blue shawl sounds yummy as blue is my favorite color. I will have to send you some pictures of our trip in 2004 to Tahiti as you talk about blues and turquoises, the ocean is absolutely the most beautiful shades I have ever seen. I always thought those scenes from their were fake the blues were so bright but they are not fake. How beautiful God paints. He must have had a wonderful time creating with color. You spoke of the Cleopatra exhibit, I think that would be wonderful to see. I was able to see the King Tut exhibit when it was this way and it was wonderful. Very interesting. Will have to send you some of my poetry if you like that. I'm impressed with how fast you read books. Unfortunately, when I was young I really didn't like to read even though I was able to read at the top of my class and did make good grades even in my senior year in a Great Books class of all things. I had to take it as it was a college prep class and being as I transferred to a new school middle of my senior year and that was the only thing left I could take as most kids didn't want any part of that class. The teacher was extremely hard and only the wiz kids took it, I wasn't one of them, LOL, just had to take it. But I surprised myself and made a B+ in it. Well, take care of yourself and send me a pic of your shawl when you finish it.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, shoot me now! I could have sworn I wrote down the self-publishing websites and other places that someone wrote me about publishing my books and I cannot for the life of me find it, nor remember who it was that told me here. I surfed through all the past pages and just cannot find it so would you all that wrote a reply to my writing please give me those websites AGAIN. I know I wrote them down, but I forgot where and I wrote them down so I would remember where I wrote them. Yeah right! I'm so absent-minded, senile, (and not really that old.........yet). LOL Please refresh this awful memory of mine. Thanks.


Silverowl posted these back on the July 20 tea party:

Here are a few web sites that might be of help: www.ehow.com/how_4561823_publish-book-free.html -
www.ehow.com/how_5012259_publish-ebook.html
www.ebookapprentice.com

I don't know if there were others, but at least this is a start. Good luck, and don't forget to tell us when and where you publish.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Orcagranma: I truly love good poetry and would love to read some of yours. One poet I dearly love was Edgar A Guest. He was a contemporary of the WWI and WWII era and wrote about family life and contemporary themes, but especially about family life and values. I'm sure you would enjoy his works. There is a collection of his poems that is over 900 pages.
I lost my copy when my car was stolen. I had may of the poems earmarked with special people in mind. That was a favorite with the Tai chi group which has a share culture time occasionally. His word pictures are fabulous. Marlark Marge.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow Katy, thanks tremendously that was it, Silverowl, yes. Oh and before I forget it. For all those out there that love classical music and dancing I was introduced to this it is a website that is on YouTube called Som Sabadell flashmob. It is awesome. Of course like anything else I'm sure you have to watch what you watch, but so far what I have clicked on is great. These people everywhere are just ordinary looking people that suddenly break out with instruments, or singing or dancing. I have passed a big amount of my time this evening just watching this. Great entertainment if you have nothing to do for awhile. Thanks again Katy and Silverowl. Oh and Marge I will send you some poetry. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Darowil - Wow an archaeology degree, that is awesome. I wish I had gone into that it intrigues me so. Ever since we went to Dinosaur, Utah and went to a dig and museum and actually saw a piece of riverbed that had been pushed up and the bones of dinosaur's sticking half out and half in the rock bed. We actually saw a new species that they brought in that was a smaller version of a raptor. I was hooked, line and sinker. Hopefully she will find a place to use her accomplishments.


Her father sat the two girls in front a Time Team program when she was about 11. And from then she was wrapt- never wanted to anything else. Has taken a roundabout route to get there but at about 25 she finally made it into the course. This dig will be a guide as to how feasable it is for her in the long term. One of the advantages of Aspergers is that she can concentrate on one thing- I can see her sitting for hours quite contentedly brushing sand away etc. Me? I would get bored. I would much rather move yarn from one needle to another than move sand from one spot to another.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to my fellow tpers: It has been a lovely day. Still warm at 5:50pm with slight oceanic breeze. The sky rarely seems blue any more just a dull grey. Occasiounally we see a lovely sunrise or sunset that makes you marvel at God's Creation and artistry. Enjoyed the pictures of Yellowstone. Knitting today in the color of Lagoon-shades of aqua and turquoise(Shawl) Have frogged everything I have done this week as the pattern just wouldn't appear as pictured or the count would suddenly be off. 3 Md appointments today.
> Diabetes remains in control despite removal of one of the oral meds at least if I can restrict the cravings and keep the intake down to primarily one balanced meal a day and a fruit or carbohydrate snack. Fibro too seems to be better, but prob a result of the stabilized weather.
> When I was a child I read everything my folks put in front of me and Mom taught me to crochet, sew, write all before pre school or kindegarten. When I went to school, they put me in a eval section because I would not participate and was withdrawn socially. I did not like to play outside, so I did not relate to other children well. Eventually they called my mother in due to my lack of achieving goals and they then discovered that my acedemic skills placed me in the sixth grade level and that I was not participating because I had already achieved what they offered. They wanted to put me ahead in school, but Mom felt that my social skills did not warrant being put at the proper grade level and advancement would only accentuate that prob. So they let me tutor the students who were lagging and that worked out fairly well. They didn't have programs then for
> students in this situation. I read approximately 100 books a year and quickly outpaced the available material. I still read approx a book a day or a day and 1/2. Fortunately the amt of material avail has expanded greatly and I manage to find new material all the time as I hate to reread anything, except poetry or prose(which I LOVE.)
> Will take a trip to the Grammy Museum in Los angeles this week. Also a showing re the Cleopatra exhibit I'm not sure where. Thanks for the recipes and pictures. I have not traveled much in my life so your recollections of your adventures enrich my life. Marlark Marge.


You sound like a very special person Marge. Thanks so much for telling us about your childhood. It can be quite difficult for children who are extra intelligent. How wonderful that they let you tutor other students. Am also glad you are doing so well physically. That was a lot of doctor appointments for one day, so I guess that was your whole day. You are dealing with so much and it sure takes courage to face the bad days and such joy when you have the good days. Glad you can be on here and have social interaction with us :!: 
Gentle hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Poldara and Southern Gal.
> 
> The big push here in the Autism spectrum is early intervention- they like to try and have a diagnosis and interventions in progress by the time the kids are in kindergaden (4years old). Which is good for these kids. But there is virtually nothing around once they leave school. I am in a support group for parents with adult children with Aspegers- and generally have the same issues.Adult children almost able to manage in our society, but needing a little support which is not available anywherre but through parents. And we all know that our children will almost certaintly outlive us. Maryanne lives away from home and generally just needs emotional support. But if something doesn't go right she needs our help and this is our concern for her in the future. But we see her making progress year by year. She has organised herslf for going away on the dig to Rumania next week with no more imput from others than you would expect. But it is over there that I am concerned about. But it has the potential to be great for her. And at least she won't be sitting around at home missing us while we were away.
> Very few of our kids are able to get jobs- they sure don't present well in interviews! And many can't cope with the stress involved in a full-time job. I can't see Maryanne ever holding down a full-time job. Very happy to see her take many years to finsih her archaeology degree- gives her something to do while she continues to mature.


Darowil.......How special for your daughter to be going to Romania. Understand your concerns with her being so far away. How amazing that she is getting her archaeology degree. Proud and concerned at the same time. Sure is hard being a mother. Isn't that sad that these adults have such a difficult time getting work. Here's for a fabulous trip to Romania for her and some degree of peace for you.
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just saw on the news that Oklahoma is experiencing a terrible wildfire. I hope all of our OK friends are ok. It is also about 110 F, so that is adding to the problem.
> 
> ADD and ADHD runs in my family, too. My DD still takes medication and I do too when I need to really concentrate. I learned to compensate so I can't tell a huge difference, but it does help some. My great niece was born with Moebius Syndrome, a rare neurological disorder. She cannot blink or smile. Fortunately, she is not as bad as it could be.


Pammie, so sad to hear about your great niece with Moebius Syndrome. I'm sure she is smiling on the inside.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Darowil - I must have Aspergers because I too could sit for hours on end and do that. It is the thought of the unknown and being the one to find it first that keeps me enthralled in something like that. I also took Forensics in college because for me, getting to what caused someones demise and perhaps finding evidence to get that person that caused it absolutely, well, I could search without eating it seems. I can really focus on something really well. But I can also multitask and be concentrated on several things at one time which I understand a person with Aspergers cannot do. Keep her encouraged and man if she could go to Utah to see some of those digs she would really be happy.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay TP'ers I can't seem to understand this place at all. Please Help me. I can't find the tea party group when I have no replies to a comment. I mean, if I just go to knittingparadise.com I don't see how to click on my friends, there are just topics. I wish they would have a place marked groups I could click on and find you all. Am I doing something wrong? I had to go to my posts to find where I had talk to you all back in July to find it. Plus I was wanting to know if the swap thing is a private matter or is their a structure on how to do this. I think it is so neat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

orcagrandma
probably the quickest way to find a TP is to click on user list above, and put in preston, when you get to him you will be able to click on topics he has started (for older TPs) or postings and click on one of them for the post and you will be in.
But you should get emails telling you when the first new posting is made after you go in. The first time you go into a new topic if you don't make a comment you can click on watch just above the first post on each page. This will give you emails for new posts.
Swaps- if you keep an eye on the swaps lists as well as photos when new swaps are opened up they are put here and you can contact them in whatever way they say- usually a PM. Some are genearl swaps, some for limited areas (e.g. their is an AUstralain only one), some for certain subjects. I do the AUstralian one and really enjoy it. It is fun collecting stuff and fun receiving one. 
Forensics does appeal- but I would get bored sifting sand. Isn't there an old song about Maryanne sitting on the seashore sifting sand? I'm sure it is the one the hospital chaplain used to sing to Maryanne each time he appeared on the ward. Saw a lot of him in the first 6 weeks of her life. Maybe it's all his fault! lol
Just googled it and Yes I was right.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

darowil, yes you are sooo right it is Maryanne. I love that song. As for the swaps if I fail to see a new one and you do in the Austrailian one please let me know. I may not be able to at the time, but I want to know. Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my questions. Love to you all.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

nittergma said:


> The new place sounds nice, to be near your family is great. Your description of your old place sounds cozy but I don't blame you for not missing the ashes!! We heat with wood and it is messy that way. Happy moving. Hope you get your internet soon.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> ...


Well, I'm back on broadband and KP BUT CAN'T FIND his thread------ help


----------

